#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  emerald علي كرسي التعارف

## أم أحمد

[frame="1 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



وعودة من جديد مع كرسي التعارف
ولقاء جديد مع ضيفة مميزة جدااا 
عضوة صاحبة بيت
التحقت بالمنتدي منذ ما يقرب من العامين
واستطاعت بروحها الملائكية ووجودها العذب
ان تأسر قلوب الجميع
وان تستحوذ علي اعجاب الجميع من خلال تعاملها الرقيق 
لها اسلوب مميز في التعامل
فهي تقريبا قريبة من كل الاعضاء
وتنتقي تعبيراتها بدقة جميلة
وكلماتها ساحرة تسحر من حولها برقة الاسلوب
ضيفتنا اليوم هي الغالية

emerald 
اهلا بيكي يا ايمي علي كرسي التعارف
ونتمني ان تطيب اقامتك معنا فيه
واتفضلي كرسي اهو مريح وعلي احدث صيحة
عشان تاخدي راحتك في الرد علي الاسئلة ::  [/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

اهلا بيكي يا ايمي معنا علي الكرسي
منورة بجد يا قمر
ومعلش اسمحيلي ابدأ معاكي بقي بكام سؤال

من انتِ؟ وايه اللي تحبي تعرفينا عليه واحنا مش نعرفه عنك؟
ما هو نوع دراستك؟
في رأيك ايه أكثر شىء ممكن يكسر الانثي ؟ 
 تذكرة سفر جاتلك هدية ..تحبي تروحي بيها أي بلد ؟ وليه ؟

----------


## boukybouky

أهلاً و مرحباً بك ايميرالد منورة ياقمراية
و الأعضاء يعني طلبتك بالأغلبية ههههههههه
اتلقي وعدك بقي منهم في الأسئلة ربنا يعينك يا بنتي  :: 
منورة الكرسي يا جميلة و انا مش هتقل عليكي سؤاللين كده علي الخفيف

*- هل تؤثر فيكي سلبيات من حولك بشكل كبير؟ و إلي أي مدي يكون صبرك لتغيير ما حولك من سلبيات؟

*- ما تعني لك الصداقة بوجه عام؟؟ و ما رأيك في الصداقة التي تنشأ عبر الشبكة العنكبوتية؟

*- ما هوطموح اييمرالد و بماذا تحلم؟؟

يلا ترحيب خفيف و لي عودة ان شاء الله 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Maruko

ايمراالد 
منورة يا قمر 
بجد من الشخصيات الظريييفة البمووووت فيها 
وخصوصا لما بتبقى متنرفزة 
ههههههههههههههه
عسل اوى وانتى ممتعضة .....ههههههههههههههه

المهم اسال بقة 
هو سؤال غريب بس استحملينى بقة 


ممكن تعلقيلي عالصورة دى؟
شايفة فيها ايه؟ 

لية عودة ان شاء الله 
تحياتى يا قمررررررررر

----------


## حمادو

*
emerald هنا؟


يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
انتى جيتي ولا الهوا رماكى؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههه




كنت منتظرك هنا من زمااااااااااااااااااااان
أهلا بيكي يا أفندم على الكرسى, بصراحة كان فى وقته تماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


أنا قلت أدخل أعمل شوية حركات فى الأول
وأسألك سؤال واحد على الخفيف وأمشى

السؤال بأه بيقول

ايميرالد معروفه بأنها بتعمل مقالب كثيرة فى الأعضاء, ياريت تقولى لنا آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر مقلب عملتيه, وياترى المقلب انتهى على ايه.



احترسى على نفسك بأه




جاى تانى إن شاء الله


*

----------


## Amira

*إيمي منورة كرسي التعارف يا جميلة * 

*رغم ان للأسف التعامل بينا مش كتير لكن الله يعلم إنك بالنسبة ليا من الشخصيات الي بعتز بتواجدهم جدااا في المنتدي  و بحب روحك الملائكية زي ما وصفتها ريهام * 

*انا هسألك سؤالين مؤقتا ...*
*- ساعات من خلال تواجدي في المنتدي أصادف مواضيع احسها انها بتحكي عني يعني تلاقيني أقول في نفسي "يا إلهي يا ربي دا أنا اهو"* 
*يا تري بتحصل معاكي الحكاية دي ؟؟ و لو نعم .. طيب قولي لينا بعض من تلك المواضيع ...  و أيهم الأحب و الأقرب إلي نفسك؟؟*

*- من هم فوق العشرين من العمر .. جيل معروف بإندفاعه و إحساسه المستمر بأنه خلاص كبر و خبر الحياة و منهم من يظهر تمرده علي تقبل النصح و الإرشاد ... بما إنك واحدة من أبناء هذا الجيل إيه تعليقك علي مثل هذا الحديث .. و ما مدي تقبلك للنصح من الآخرين ...*

*كفاية كدا حاليا .. بس لو أفتكرت حاجة .. هتلاقيني نطالك تاني في الموضوع * 

*تمنياتي الطيبة لكي أختي الحبيبة بكل الخير* 
**

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم .





> [frame="1 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> وعودة من جديد مع كرسي التعارف
> ولقاء جديد مع ضيفة مميزة جدااا 
> عضوة صاحبة بيت
> التحقت بالمنتدي منذ ما يقرب من العامين
> واستطاعت بروحها الملائكية ووجودها العذب
> ...



ام احمد .. 
لا اعرف ماذا اقول .. 
لطفت منك يا ام احمد كلماتك التي تفضلتي بها عليّ ..فأنا حقا لا استحقها .. اتمنى فعلا ان اكون كما تفضلتي .. فهذه المقدمة .. وسام شرف لي يا اختي الحبيبة .
أشكرك من كل قلبي على المقدمة الجميلة والكلمات اللطيفة .. وعلى الكرسي الجميل جدا جدا جدا ..  :f2: 

حقيقي حقيقي بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم 




> اهلا بيكي يا ايمي معنا علي الكرسي
> منورة بجد يا قمر
> ومعلش اسمحيلي ابدأ معاكي بقي بكام سؤال


أهلا بكِ يا ام أحمد . :Ptrose: 
أكيد النور نورك يا اختي الحبيبة .. والكرسي منور بوجودك .
وأكيد سأسعد بأسئلتك يا اختي .




> من انتِ؟ وايه اللي تحبي تعرفينا عليه واحنا مش نعرفه عنك؟
> ما هو نوع دراستك؟


انا فتاة مسلمة والحمد لله .. عمري 23 سنة .. خريجة كلية الإدارة والإقتصاد بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز في جدة .. من سكان المدينة المنورة ..
بسيطة الي درجة الهدوء .. لكني لست هادئة .. أحب ان اكتشف ( ما ـ من ) حولي .. ودائما الجأ الي التحليل في كل حياتي .. أفكر كثيرا .. احب قراءة كل جديد في عالم التمنية البشرية و ايضا الكتب الاجتماعية !! .. احب التعامل مع البشر والنقاشات الصريحة .. لكني لا افضل التجمعات المزدحمة !!!
عيوبي كثيرة .. وأحاول ان اتجنب المواقف التي تظهر عيوبي بشكل واضح ..
احب السيارات وعالم السرعة  :l2: 
وبس^-^




> في رأيك ايه أكثر شىء ممكن يكسر الانثي ؟


الحمد لله .. المرأة الأنثي تتميز بصبر عجيب سبحان الله .. هبة وهدية من الله تعالي .. لأنها هي الأم الحنونة والعطوفة  الصابرة على ابنائها .. والزوجة الواعية المتفهمة لظروف زوجها ..

لذلك فهي تتعامل مع انواع المحن والمصائب بصبر كبيرة ..وقلب اكبر .. وسبحان الله هي مهيئة لأن تصبر امام المرض والعجز والفشل والضعف وشتي انواع المشاكل سبحان الله ..

لكن 

ان كنتي تريدي رأي في سبب انكسار المرأة .. اعتقد انهم اقرب الناس اليها (( زوجها وابنائها )) .





> تذكرة سفر جاتلك هدية ..تحبي تروحي بيها أي بلد ؟ وليه ؟


اكييييييييد على مصر .. ودي فيها اي تفاهم ..  ::$: 
والثبب عثان .. نفثي اجي على مثر واقابل صديقاتي وجها لوجه..  اعتقد انه حيكون يوم مميز . :l2: 

نورتي بأسئلتك ام احمد .. اتمنى اني ما اكون اثقلت عليكِ بإجابتي ..
مقدرة لكِ سؤالك .. وبارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم 




> أهلاً و مرحباً بك ايميرالد منورة ياقمراية
> و الأعضاء يعني طلبتك بالأغلبية ههههههههه
> اتلقي وعدك بقي منهم في الأسئلة ربنا يعينك يا بنتي 
> منورة الكرسي يا جميلة و انا مش هتقل عليكي سؤاللين كده علي الخفيف


اهلا بكِ يا بوكي  :Ptrose: 
والله الكرسي منور بأهله .. وحقيقي يا اختي دا شرف ليا .. وانا سعيدة بوجودي معكم ^-^
وسأسعد ايضا بأسألتك . :l2: 





> *- هل تؤثر فيكي سلبيات من حولك بشكل كبير؟ و إلي أي مدي يكون صبرك لتغيير ما حولك من سلبيات؟


حلو السؤال يا بوكي ^-^
السلبية عدوتي اللدودة هههههههه .. فعلا اتمنى انها تختفي ..
هل تؤثر في السلبية ؟؟ ((سأتكلم عن السلبية عموما )).. ممكن نقول انها تجعلي افكر بروية وتأني .. لان كل كلمة او تصرف يصدر منك في جو مشحون بالسلبية ممكن انه يفسر بطرق اخرى لم نفكر حتى بها .
لذلك انا عادة التزم السكوت والصمت .. والصمت ليس مشاركة مني لسلبيتهم .. انما حرصا مني على عدم جرح مشاعر احد .. او اشعر احد اني مستاءة من سلبيتهم ..

ومدي صبري هههههههه ياااه انا صبورة جدا والحمد لله .. وإلا ما يجي يوم يا بوكي .. يخرجو من حالتهم .. ويبدأو يشاركو العالم ويتحلمو مسؤلياتهم من جديد .. وكما ذكرتي الموضوع محتاج لصبر كبير .





> *- ما تعني لك الصداقة بوجه عام؟؟ و ما رأيك في الصداقة التي تنشأ عبر الشبكة العنكبوتية؟


الصداقة من وجهة نظري .. حاجة اعتز بيها جدا جدا جدا .. 
والصداقة عندي يا بوكي لا يشترط ان تكون خلاصة سنين طوال من المعرفة ..من الممكن ان تكوني معرفتي بهم بدأت من شهور لكني اشعر بتقارب افكارنا ومشاعرنا تقريبا متشابهه ... 

المضحك .. اني لا اشترط الصدق في اختياري لصادقاتي .. فهم غير مجبرين على قول الحقيقة دائما .. اهم شئ الوضوح والبعد عن النفاق .. 

اعتذر ان اطلت  ::$: 




> *- ما هوطموح اييمرالد و بماذا تحلم؟؟


حلمي ههههههههههههههه
اطمح في اخد الماجستير في علم التسويق .. اطمح في البدأ بمشروع وقف الوالدين .

اتمنى تحقيقهم قبل ما اموت.. اما بقية الأمنيات .. امنيات .. ممكن اني اكتفي بوضعهم في الخطط طويلة الاجل ههههههههههه.




> يلا ترحيب خفيف و لي عودة ان شاء الله 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


هههههههههه انتظر عودتك في اي يوقت يا بوكي ..
شكرا لكِ وشكرا لأم احمد على الفرصة الجميلة ..  :f2: 
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
هلا

هلا

هلا



منورة



منورة



منورة





أحلى و ألز و أخف كرسي.....كرسي حبيبة قلبي...ايميييييي....




بجد يا ايمي انتي عارفة أنا مبسوطة ازاي النهاردة...و انتي عارفة طبعاً كالمعتاد مش هعرف أتكلم...


أنا بس برحب بيكي....و لسة الخيرات جاية إن شاء الله...طبعاً يا ايمي انتي حبيبة قلبي و كل حاجة بس بيزنس از بيزنس...

ده ترحيب بيكي....و تسجيل حضور سيادتك و أكيد إن شاء الله راجعة...





خالص حبييييي...



*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم .




> ايمراالد 
> منورة يا قمر 
> بجد من الشخصيات الظريييفة البمووووت فيها 
> وخصوصا لما بتبقى متنرفزة 
> ههههههههههههههه
> عسل اوى وانتى ممتعضة .....ههههههههههههههه


اهلا وسهلا بكِ يا شيري  :Ptrose: 
ههههههههههههههههه الله يسعدك يا شيري .. النور نورك يا بنتي .. 
حقيقي من الشخصيات الجميلة الي في المنتدى ..  :Rose2: 




> المهم اسال بقة 
> هو سؤال غريب بس استحملينى بقة 
> 
> 
> ممكن تعلقيلي عالصورة دى؟
> شايفة فيها ايه؟


 ::mm::  لا سؤال غريب ولا حاجة .. ابدا يا شيري خدي راحتك  ::-s:  انا كم شيري عندي  :Chased: 

الحقيقة يا شيري انا عمري ما شكيتا في ذكائك .. ومن الحاجات الي خلتني احترمك جدا جدا جدا هيا ذكائك يا شيري ماشاء الله عليكِ.

أبدأ اجاوب على السؤال التاني .. ممكن ؟؟

شايفة فيها ايه؟ 
أرى فتاة .. واقفة وحيدة في شاطئ مهجور ..
لا ارى اي قوارير تحضن رسائل ملقاة على الشاطئ او طيور حتى أقول انها تنتظر رسالة معنية من شخص ما .. ولكني اراها نتظر الى البحر او النهر او المحيط .. وكأنها تتسائل!! .. وفي هذا الشاطئ الذي يكون قد شهد أول لقاء وأجمل لقاء ..

لذلك اقول .. ان الفتاة تمثل الإنتظار المتسائل في شاطئ السعادة المهجورة.. تتسائل عن المسافة التي تفصلها عن الأمل المنشود .. وتتسائل ايضا ان كانت تستطيع ان تعبره (( بما ان قدميها حافيتن !!)).

ممكن تعلقيلي عالصورة دى؟

سيكون تعليقي على الصورة كما الاتي ..

اقف على شاطئ السعادة المهجورة 

::

:

ويمنعني عنك محيط كامل.

 ::  




> لية عودة ان شاء الله 
> تحياتى يا قمررررررررر



لاء دا انت تشرفي يا ماروكو ..  :Badass:  .. هههههههههههههه
منتظرة عودتك يا ماروكو .. حقيقي سؤالك ممتع ^-^

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## أنفـــــال

إيميرالد .. 
مرحباً بك على كرسي التعارف .. 
قلت قبل ذلك أنه على قدر غلاوة الجالس عندي تأتي صعوبة الأسئلة .. 
هاتِ كتبك و كشاكيلك يا إميرالد .. 

قال نجيب محفوظ في مرة :
"هذه هي الحياة أنك تتنازل عن متعك الواحدة بعد الأخرى حتى لا يبقي منها شيء وعندئذ تعلم أنه قد حان وقت الرحيل"
ماهي المتع التي قد نتخلى عنها يا إميرالد ليكون تخلينا عنها دليلاً على الحياة ؟؟ 

قال ميخائيل نعيمة في مرة :
" عجبت لمن يغسل وجهه عدة مرات في النهار ولا يغسل قلبه مرة واحدة في السنة "
ماهي الطريقة لغسيل القلب يا إميرالد ؟؟ أذكريها تفصيلاً .


في قول لشوبيرت :  
"هنالك أناس يضيعون في سبيل الحب عقولهم ,, وهناك آخرون يضيعون في سبيل العقل حبهم "
لماذا قد نضيع عقولنا من أجل الحب ؟؟ و كيف نتنازل كثيراً فيه ؟؟ و كيف نتعلق بالأمل حتى عتدما تنصب أسوار اليأس التي لا سبيل لكسرها ؟؟ 

الفشل هو :  مجموعة تجارب التي تسبق ألنجاح .. كما قال طاغور .. 
عرفي الفشل يا اميرالد .. بطريقة اميرالد .

السؤال الأخير .. القهوة .. ماذا تمثل لكِ ؟؟ فنجان قهوة بالشيكولاتة أو الفانيليا ..كيف يبدو في نظر إميرالد ؟؟


انتهت الأسئلة .. 
ممنوع الغش و استعمال أي كتب خارجية .. 
ممنوع استخدام الآلة الحاسبة .. 
ممنوع النظر في ورقة اللي جنبك لأن اللي جنبك مش مذاكر اصلاً ..!

 :: 

بالتوفيق يا اميرالد .
 :f2:

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم .




> *
> emerald هنا؟
> 
> 
> يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
> انتى جيتي ولا الهوا رماكى؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...



حمادو أهلا وسهلا بك .. :Ptrose: 

هههههههههههههههههههه   ::mm::  ايش الهوا رماني والموج جابني  يا حمادو   ::sorry:: ..
 مانك شايف الكرسي كيف يجنن .. اختاروه عشاني ^-^ وتقولي الهواء رماني .
خليك محضر خير .. الصفحة دي حتكون شاهدة عليا بعدين .. فبلاش يعني نحولها لمسرح جريمة . ::evil:: 
 منور يا حمادو .. والله حضرتك من الأعضاء الي بأعتز بوجودهم .. ويشرفني حضورهم على الكرسي .. :Rose2: 




> أنا قلت أدخل أعمل شوية حركات فى الأول
> وأسألك سؤال واحد على الخفيف وأمشى
> 
> السؤال بأه بيقول
> 
> ايميرالد معروفه بأنها بتعمل مقالب كثيرة فى الأعضاء, ياريت تقولى لنا آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر مقلب عملتيه, وياترى المقلب انتهى على ايه.


تنور في اي وقت يا حمادو . وماشاء الله السؤال دا بريئ بشكل  :: 

أكيد حأقول لك اخر مقلب عملته .. 
اخر مقلب كان .. مع بنت عمتي .. واسمه مقلب الشاي .
طبعا تحضر كوب فارغ .. وتتدعي انه مليئ بالشاي الساااااااااخن .. وتتحدث امام الضحية عن مدى سخونته .. 
وكيف كان الماء ساخنا عندما وضعت الشاي عليه .. وفجأة هوووووووووب نصطنع السقوط على الضحية وسكب الشاي عليها ..
 وشوف ردة الفعل بعدها ههههههههههههههه.دا اخر مقلب عملته  :: 


وطبعا انت تسعيي انك تختار ناس .. روحهم رياضية .. ولا يغضبو بسرعة .. ايضا ابعد عن الاشخاص الي عندهم فوبيا الماه الساخنة  :notme: 




> احترسى على نفسك بأه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جاى تانى إن شاء الله


نورت وتنور من جديد يا اخي .. واهلا وسهلا بك في اي اوقت ..

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## حمادو

*عودة مرة أخرى
أتفضلى يا ستى دى شوية أسئلة تسخين كبداية

- ماذا تمثل مصر بالنسبة لايميرالد؟

- "أنت فقط أثق فيك" لمن تقوليها؟

- لو لم تكن ايميرالد سعودية, ماذا تريد أن تكون؟

- اختلف العالم حول حقيقة وتاريخ الأمازيغ, وانقسموا نصفين
   نصف قال أنهم أصحاب حضارة دموية وهمجية
   والنصف الآخر قال أنهم أصحاب كلمة وشرف ونسب
   إيميرالد....ماذا تعتقدى عن الأمازيغ؟ ولماذا؟

- الحب والحرية والجنون...كلمات نسمعها كثيرا, ونركتب بإسمها أخطاء وجرائم
  ماذا تعنى كلمة الحب بالنسبة لايميرالد؟
  وما هو سقف الحرية والجنون عندها؟

- متى تبكى ايميرالد؟ ومتى تضحك؟

- لكل شخص نقاط قوة وضعف, ولكل شخص سحر خاص يستطيع من خلاله أن يحصل على مايريد
  ماهى نقاط قوة وضعف ايميرالد, وما هو سحرها الخاص؟


جاى تاني إن شاء
بس قلت أنزل بالتمهيد 

انما التقيل جاى ورا
هههههههههههههه

*

----------


## sameh atiya

يا سلام إنتى قعدتى يا إيمان
معلش أنا ما بحبش الكرسى ده خالص
أصله بيفضح الدنيا
علشان كده أنا بس هاجى أستفيد وأقرا
لكن مش هاسأل خالص
وأكيد فى غيرى هايتولى الموضوع ده
ربنا يعينك

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..




> *إيمي منورة كرسي التعارف يا جميلة * 
> 
> *رغم ان للأسف التعامل بينا مش كتير لكن الله يعلم إنك بالنسبة ليا من الشخصيات الي بعتز بتواجدهم جدااا في المنتدي  و بحب روحك الملائكية زي ما وصفتها ريهام *


اهلا بكِ ومرحبا يا اميرة  :Ptrose: 

ممكن ما تكوني فاكرة يا اميرة .. بس انتي في يوم عيد ميلادي .. اهديتيني صورة برواز .. وقلتي لي 
دي هديتك عشان تحطي صورتنا مع بعض .. انا أؤمن ان كل هدية رمزية تمثل فكرة بريئة و لطيفة وجميلة .. تكون صادرة من انسان مرهف الإحساس.. مهتم .. وخلوق .. ومساهم ...
أميرة ..فرصة ليا اني اشكرك واهنيكِ على روحك الجميلة .. شكرا امير وهنيئا لكِ يا اختي العزيزة ..






> *انا هسألك سؤالين مؤقتا ...*


اتفضلي .. في اي وقت يا اميرة .. ^-^




> *- ساعات من خلال تواجدي في المنتدي أصادف مواضيع احسها انها بتحكي عني يعني تلاقيني أقول في نفسي "يا إلهي يا ربي دا أنا اهو"* 
> *يا تري بتحصل معاكي الحكاية دي ؟؟ و لو نعم .. طيب قولي لينا بعض من تلك المواضيع ...  و أيهم الأحب و الأقرب إلي نفسك؟؟*


اعذريني على تأخري في الرد على سؤالك .. لكني كنت ابحث في صفحات المنتدى عن اجابتي ..!!
و للآن لم اجد سوي موضوعين .. 

الأول ..  أنفاليزم 19 ( فَوقَ جســرٍ .. هُنـــاك .. )  ارجو تعذرني صاحبة الموضوع..

الثاني.. متى نستحـق كلمـة إنسـان..!  ارجو المعذرة من صاحب الموضوع .

ووجدت الأول أقربهم الى قلبي..





> *- من هم فوق العشرين من العمر .. جيل معروف بإندفاعه و إحساسه المستمر بأنه خلاص كبر و خبر الحياة و منهم من يظهر تمرده علي تقبل النصح و الإرشاد ... بما إنك واحدة من أبناء هذا الجيل إيه تعليقك علي مثل هذا الحديث .. و ما مدي تقبلك للنصح من الآخرين ...*


هههههههههههه سؤال صعب يا اميرة .. 
طبعا انا لن تحدث بلسان جيلي  كل ما سأكتبه الان مجرد رأي.. 
اعتقد جيلنا الان يحاول عكس بعض الأفكار والإنطباعات المأخوذة عنه.. يحاول "بمعرفته" صد الهجوم المباغت ضده .. فيقع في مشكلة اكبر من سابقتها .. وهكذا ......
مسكين هذا الجيل يا اميرة .. والله فيه خير كثير .. والحمد لله .. بس  مشكلته انه جيل لا يملك فن الاستماع ..  لا يسمع الا الكلمات السلبية ويترك الايجابية .. ولا كإنها موجهه اليه  اصلا  :Biggrin:   ويكره النصائح كراهية التحريم .. 

شفتي يا اميرة .. بستفتنا هههههههههههه  :good:   بس والله جيلنا جيل طيب طيب طيب والحمد لله .. حقيقي جيل ربنا يبارك فيه يا رب.

 و ما مدي تقبلك للنصح من الآخرين؟؟

انا ارحب بالنصائح دوما يا اميرة وأبحث عنها في كل وقت .. بس اتحفظ على النصائح الي تجي 
محملة بأنواع التهزئ والتهديد .. مغطاة بغلاف اسمه النصيحة .
لا احب هذا النوع من النصائح ..  :Frown: 

بالاضافة الي النصائح المتعلقة باللبس .. 
اذا لم تكن خبيرا في هذا المجال فلا نتاقشني فيها << واثقة ههههههههه





> *كفاية كدا حاليا .. بس لو أفتكرت حاجة .. هتلاقيني نطالك تاني في الموضوع * 
> 
> *تمنياتي الطيبة لكي أختي الحبيبة بكل الخير* 
> *
> 
>  
> *


حقيقي نورتي يا اميرة .. وانا سعيدة جدا بأسئلتك .. 
اتمنى لكِ كل خير .. واهلا بكِ في اي وقت .. الموضوع موضوعك .. :Rose2: 

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## om elbanat

[frame="1 80"]السلام عليكم
مااجمل ان يجتمع الناس على حب انسان ومااجملها من فرحه عندما يشعر هو بهذا الحب فهنيئاً لكِ ايمى على هذا الحب بارك الله فيك وحببك الى خلقه جميعا ً
1- ماهى اهم صفات الصديق من وجهه نظرك؟
2-من هو اكثر من تحبى ان تقضى وقتك معه؟
3-لكل منا انسان له بصمه واضحه فى مسار حياتنا من هو هذا الشخص الذى ترك لك بصمه قويه تمشى بها على خطاه ؟
4-صفى نفسك كما تريها ؟
5-لو كان لكِ اختيار الزمن الذى تعيشين فيه اى زمن كنتى ستختارين ؟
اسئله خفيفه اهوة على الماشى وراجعه تانى ان شاء الله 
والى لقاء[/frame]

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..





> *
> هلا
> 
> هلا
> 
> هلا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اهلا وسهلا يا شعاع   :Ptrose: 

حبيبة قلبي سارة .. ربنا يسعدك دائما يا رب ..
حقيقي انتِ من الناس الي حسيت معاهم بالراحة .. وتعاملت معاكِ زي ما اتعامل مع اخواتي بالضبط .
حقيقي اختي  ومبسوطة اني اتعرفت عليكِ.  :Rose2:  .. احبك في الله  ::sorry::  واتمنى ان صداقتنا تدوم للأبد  :Girl (12): 

تمنياتي لكِ بكل خير يا سارة .. وانتظر عودتك ..  :Girl (1): 

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ايمان اسم جميل*
*اخطات فيه ذات مرة و لم تصححي لي خطئي*
*اميرالد من الشخصيات المقربة الي حقيقة رغم انه ليست بيننا احاديث الا في المداخلات لمواضيعك او مواضيعي*
*و لذلك لن اثقل عليك في اسئلتي هم مائتين او ثلاثمائة سؤال فقط*

*اتفضلي اول سؤال*
*اكثر ما يسعدك في الدنيا؟*
*اكثر ما يحزنك في الحياة؟*
*اكثر ما يسبب الالم؟*
*اقرب الناس اليك؟*
*ابعدهم عن قلبك؟*

*.................*
*كفاية كده*

*تقديري و احترامي الدائمين*

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تسجيل حضور وحجز مكان لغاية لما اشتري عصير برتقال واحضر شوب كبير واجي بقى  واقعد امخمخ في اسئلة حلوة 
انا بس جيت الاول اقول انك من الشخصيات المحترمة الناضجة في المنتدى وربنا يديم عليك نعقة العقل والاتزان 
سلام مؤقت

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..




> إيميرالد .. 
> مرحباً بك على كرسي التعارف .. 
> قلت قبل ذلك أنه على قدر غلاوة الجالس عندي تأتي صعوبة الأسئلة .. 
> هاتِ كتبك و كشاكيلك يا إميرالد ..



أهلا وسهلا باشمهندسة انفال  :209: 

أقول لك الصراحة يا انفال .. انا خايفة من الأسئلة بحكم انها صعبة بعض الشئ .. 
لكني رحبت بصعوبتها يا انفال لأنها وضحت لي قد ايش انت انسانة متسامحة وطيبة و رائعة يا انفال رائعة .. ربنا يبارك فيكِ ..  :Girl (26): 


أولا اعذريني ان تخللت العامية في بعض الإجابات ... بإعتقاد ان الإجابة الأولى عادة هي الإجابة الصحيحة ... 
 و حتى يسهل علي ايضا .. محاولة الإرتقاء الفكري  وتصنع مستوى عالي جدا من الثقافة .. فأجيب على أسئلتك .. بكل حرية !!!! :Girl (25): 




> قال نجيب محفوظ في مرة :
> "هذه هي الحياة أنك تتنازل عن متعك الواحدة بعد الأخرى حتى لا يبقي منها شيء وعندئذ تعلم أنه قد حان وقت الرحيل"
> ماهي المتع التي قد نتخلى عنها يا إميرالد ليكون تخلينا عنها دليلاً على الحياة ؟؟


سؤال صعب يا انفال .. 

كل شروق شمس وغروبها يفوتنا بسبب زحمة جدول الأعمال .
كل قطرة مطر  تنزل من السماء  على الارض من غير ما نركض ونلعب معاها .. بسبب " كلام الناس "
كل نسمة هواء نقية تفوتنا ناخد نصها بس .. ونخرجها في سرعة رهيبة  ولا حتى استفادنا منها ..والسبب تعودنا على التنفس السريع ... ولا وقت لدينا للإبطاء .
كل لحظة نقرأ فيها كتاب الهمنا .. او قصة اثرت فينا .. وما لحقنا ناخد وقت في التفكير فيها .. او حتى ننزل دمعة فرح حزن تأثر !!!!!.
وكل قهوة باردة شربناها عشان انشغالنا عنها وهيا ساخنة .

دي كلها متع تخلينا عنها  عشان الحياة يا انفال .. 
وشكرا على السؤال .. الي فكرني بمقالة رائعة قرأتها مرة للأستاذ عبد الوهاب مطاوع .. اسمها .. موعد مع الربيع ..







> قال ميخائيل نعيمة في مرة :
> " عجبت لمن يغسل وجهه عدة مرات في النهار ولا يغسل قلبه مرة واحدة في السنة "
> ماهي الطريقة لغسيل القلب يا إميرالد ؟؟ أذكريها تفصيلاً .


وها انا مع موعد اخر ومع سؤال اخر صعب ايضا .. :Redface: 

بالنسبة لي .. غسل القلب يبدأ من الليل وبالتحديد قبل النوم ..
بإني اسامح كل من أخطأ في حقي او ظلمني .. وأدعو ربي ان يغفر لي ويغفر لهم .

المسامحة .. والحمد لله لي نصيب كبير منها .. بالرغم من اني اعيش في مجتمع لا يعرف عنها الكثير .
وللأسف مفهوم المسامحة غير واضح عند البعض ..لذلك هم  يصعب عليهم ان يسامحو او يعفو.
طبعا انت غير مكلف ان تمحي كل ما حدث من ذاكرتك .. حتى تسامح .. بالعكس .. احتفظ بكل تفاصيل الموقف .. لكن انسي الاسائة .. حتى اذا تكرر  نفس الحدث من نفس الشخص  تستطيع ان تحكم عليه بعد ذلك .. وتضعة في قائمة تعامل خاصة به .. فيها نوع من التكلف والحدود . لكن بدون ان التقليل من قيمته كإنسان ..  ::$: 

الإبتسامة .. لها سحرها العجيب .. فهي تنمع من البداية حدوث ما يعكر صفو العلاقات .

التفائل .. كسحر اخر يقلل من صدمة الاساءة .. ويسمع بإعطاء فرص اخرى للمخطئين .


هذا ما عندي .. واعذريني على الاطالة .






> في قول لشوبيرت :  
> "هنالك أناس يضيعون في سبيل الحب عقولهم ,, وهناك آخرون يضيعون في سبيل العقل حبهم "
> لماذا قد نضيع عقولنا من أجل الحب ؟؟ و كيف نتنازل كثيراً فيه ؟؟ و كيف نتعلق بالأمل حتى عتدما تنصب أسوار اليأس التي لا سبيل لكسرها ؟؟


لماذا قد نضيع عقولنا من أجل الحب ؟؟ و كيف نتنازل كثيراً فيه ؟؟ 

بمعادلة بسيطة يا انفال ..

 :Tvalbg1: 

يدخل الحب .. فيحتل القلب مكان العقل فيضيع

كسائر المحتلين .. يحاول القلب اخضاع العقل له .. ولا ننسي مجاهدة العقل لعودة المياة الى مجاريها .
لكن هيهات هيهات .. 
في الوقت الذي يحاول العقل ان يتحرر من قيود القلب .. 
يكون  القلب قد سار اشواطا بعيدة جدا جدا في " الحب" .. مخلفا  ورائه عقل ضائعا حائرا ومندهشا .ايضا !!

وعلى الرغم من مقاومة العقل .. يقوم القلب بالتنازل بإسم الحب .. وعلى الرغم ايضا من الشعور القاتل الذي ينتابنا اثناء التنازل .. لكن لا ننسي ان نرسم الابتسامة المزيفة على شفاهنا حتى لا يضيع الحب ^-^


و كيف نتعلق بالأمل حتى عتدما تنصب أسوار اليأس التي لا سبيل لكسرها ؟؟

القلب عضو حساس جدا يا انفال .. يتعلق بشعرة امل .. على عكس العقل .
يتعرض لخيبات امل كتيييييييرة .. لكنه يستمر ويواصل دورة في الحياة .. 







> الفشل هو :  مجموعة تجارب التي تسبق ألنجاح .. كما قال طاغور .. 
> عرفي الفشل يا اميرالد .. بطريقة اميرالد .


مرت فترة على طاغور .. كان يشبة نفسة بإله روحي لجماعته !!
فكان يشعر انه وصل لمرحة من الروحانية..  و بالوصوله الى هذه المرحلة شعر انه حقق نجاح باهر  .. ربما هذا يفسر تعريفة للفشل على انه التجارب التي تسبق الحياة ..

وبما اني لم يسبق لي ان "تروحنت" من قبل .. فأنا عند اعتقادي القديم .. ان الفشل مرحلة زيها زي مرحلة النجاح ..كلها فترات عدت من عمري .. ايام وساعات وثواني .. تقريبا لا افرق بين المصطلحات ..
ولا اريد ان انسي اي يوم من ايام حياتي .. وانا افتخر بكل عمل جيد قمت به .. سواء حقق نجاح ام لم يحقق ..

والإنسان المفروض عليه انه يسعى وليس عليه ان يدرك النجاح .. 




> السؤال الأخير .. القهوة .. ماذا تمثل لكِ ؟؟ فنجان قهوة بالشيكولاتة أو الفانيليا ..كيف يبدو في نظر إميرالد ؟؟


القهوة تمثل متعة قد اتنازل عنها في سبيل الحياة .. 
خصوصا ان كانت ساخنة في جو قارص من  البرودة ^-^

هههههههههههههه سأصور لكِ فنجان اخر غير فنجاني البني المكسور  :: 
فنجان ابيض على صحن غير مستدير .. ممكن انه يكون مربع .. متوسط الحجم .. بداخله شكولا ساخنة  سوداء اللون وحلوة الطعم ..  :Girl (3): 





> انتهت الأسئلة .. 
> ممنوع الغش و استعمال أي كتب خارجية .. 
> ممنوع استخدام الآلة الحاسبة .. 
> ممنوع النظر في ورقة اللي جنبك لأن اللي جنبك مش مذاكر اصلاً ..!
> 
> 
> 
> بالتوفيق يا اميرالد .


استغرق حل الأسئلة .. ساعة الا ربع .. او ساعة الا 13 دقيقة .
لم استرق النظر ولم اغش .. حاولت ان اكون صريحة .. وان لا اطيل عليكِ. :: 

اشكرك على وجودك الجميل يا انفال .. وأسئلتك ذات المستوى العالي ..

سلمتِ يا اختي  :Rose2:  .. وارجو ان لا اكون قد اخترعت اجابة من عندي  :63:  .. اشعر اني قد فعلت .

بارك الله فيكِ..

----------


## amak_77

رشيقة الكلمات 
حاضرة الذهن 
براقة الحضور 
الذكية اللامعة
ايمرالد
اهلا بيكي على الكرسي وفرصة كويسة والله انك جيتي
انتي عارفة العصف الذهني
انه يجي علي دماغك اساله وافكار كتير بتكتبيها علي طول مهما كانت الفكرة
انا اول ما شفت اسمك علي الكرسي جات ليه كميه اسئلة رهيبة نسيتها كلها صراحة

بس هحاول افتكر 
بفتكر 
بفتكر اهو 

اه افتكرت

انا عارف كويس انك بتحبي تقراي عن التنمية البشرية
اولا : ايه الي شدك اوي للمواضيع دي و بتقريها بس ولا بتحضريها في محاضرات
ثانيا : ايه رايك في ابراهيم الفقي
ثالثا: سؤال بقي عن ايمان
ايه الي يخلي ايمان تبكي بكاءا مرا
وايه الي يخليها تفرح فرحا شديدا
الي اللقاء مه اسئلة تانيه

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخت الرقيقه 
ايمرالد 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
انا دخلت فقط لاهديك ورده 
اعبر بها عن مدى تقديرى واحترامى واعجابى 
بأخت رقيقه مثقفه محبه لكل الاعضاء 
متعاونه مع كل الاصدقاء 
لا تبخل بمجهود  فى انجاح اى فكرة
 او تقدم مشورة  او اقتراح 
لموضوع يطلب منها 
اشكرك  اختى الرقيقه 
ايمرالد 
على كل جهد وتعاون تقومى به 
واكبر دليل على صدق كلامى 
هو سيمفونية العشق والمحبة والاحترام 
التى يعزفها لك كل اصدقائك واخواتك  فى المنتدى
دمتى بكل ود

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 70"]    أختى الرقيقة ايمرالد

                     أهلا بكِ  وسط كل تلك المشاعر الرقيقة الطيبة

                فلقد أعجبنى هذا الكم الهائل أختى من حب وود كل المحيطين بكِ

                وهذا يدل على روعة حسك وتواصلك الجميل مع الجميع

                والأنسان لا يبتغى من التواصل الا هذا التواد والتراحم والمشاعر الطيبة

                  التى تلف الكل وتجمعنا على الخير دائما رقيقتى

              ولا أريد أرهاقك الان بأسئلتى ولكنى اريد ان اقترب منكِ أكثر

               من خلال متابعتى لكِ وانتى بين تلك الباقة الرائعة من الاصدقاء

                         ولكن لى عــــــــــــــــــــــــــودة



                         مع تحيتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى
                 [/frame]*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم .




> *عودة مرة أخرى
> أتفضلى يا ستى دى شوية أسئلة تسخين كبداية
> 
> *


اهلا بعودتك حمادو ..  :209: 
نورت من جديد .. واعتذر جدا جدا على تأخيري يا حمادو .. التمس منك العذر  :Chirolp Ehe: 
صعبة أسئلتك على فكرة ^-^ .. ما اعرف ان كنت حأقدر اجاوب عليها بصراحة .. 
بس اوعدك اني احاول كل جهدي يا حمادو ^-^





> - ماذا تمثل مصر بالنسبة لايميرالد؟


سأجيب وبكل صراحة .. بس من غير ضحك  ::$: 

أولا يا حمادو.. انا لا اشعر بوجود بلد اول وتاني وثالث لي ...... لظروف خاصة .
لكن أشعر اني أمتلك مفاتيح بعض الدول .. بمعني .. بدل ان اقول اريد الذهاب الي مصر .. أقول اريد الذهاب الى مصري ...  ::  صدقا .
طبعا هذه مشاعر شخصية لا احاسب عليها ..
 لكني فعلا اشعر ان النيل نهري وانا عروسه .. 
أشعر بأني قاهرية صعيدية اسكندرانية منصورية  بور سعيدية نوبية وشرقاوية ..
ومصر القديمة تمثل تاريخي .. والجديدة حاضري .. 

هذا كله بعض النظر عن الشعب ..  :Girl (25): 

أرجو ان اكون قد وفقت في شرح ما اشعر به .. وما تمثله مصر بالنسبة لي ..




> - "أنت فقط أثق فيك" لمن تقوليها؟


عادة لا أقولها كمصطلح ((اثق فيك )).. بل اترك تصرفاتي تعبر عنها  فأحاول ان اشاركهم افكاري واسراري واطلب المشورة في بعض الاحيان .. كي لا يشعروا بأني اضغط عليهم .. واطالبهم بالكمال . 






> - لو لم تكن ايميرالد سعودية, ماذا تريد أن تكون؟


ان لم اكن سعودية .. لتمنيت ان اكون من منتدى أبناء مصر  :4: 




> - اختلف العالم حول حقيقة وتاريخ الأمازيغ, وانقسموا نصفين
>    نصف قال أنهم أصحاب حضارة دموية وهمجية
>    والنصف الآخر قال أنهم أصحاب كلمة وشرف ونسب
>    إيميرالد....ماذا تعتقدى عن الأمازيغ؟ ولماذا؟


المضحك يا حمادو .. 
ان الامازيغ يطلقون لقب شاطر على المغاربة العرب .. وكلمة شاطر معناها صعلوك قاطع طريق !!..
 و العرب يتهمو الأمازيغ بالوحشية وايضا  يطلقون عليهم لقب البربر!!

ما اعرفه عن الأمازيع يا حمادو .. انهم مظلومين من العرب .!!
وما اعرفه عن العرب انهم مظلومين من الأمازيغ.!!

الحقيقة انا أقف حائرة .. بينهم .. ولا أريد التورط معهم ..فأنا لا اسعى لإرضاء طرف دون الاخر .
حتى ان كنت اميل الى العرب .. فالامازيغ باقون ما دامت الحياة باقية ..





> - الحب والحرية والجنون...كلمات نسمعها كثيرا, ونركتب بإسمها أخطاء وجرائم
>   ماذا تعنى كلمة الحب بالنسبة لايميرالد؟
>   وما هو سقف الحرية والجنون عندها؟


 :Girl (26): 

الحب والحرية والجنون .. 
ماشاء الله عليك يا حمادو .. استطعت ان تجمعهم في جملة واحدة .. 

ماذا تعنى كلمة الحب بالنسبة لايميرالد؟

تعني اني احب ماما وبابا ومنتدى أبناء مصر . :: 

الحب عموما في كلمات .. احساس جميل .. يملئ القلب بالسعادة .. يحي الروح .. ويجدد الأمل ..
يشعر بالسكينة والهدوء المؤقت يتبعه .. تضارب داخلي .. خوف من ان تفقد من تحب .. 

وبإختصار .. مدرسة تعلم الصبر وتجديد الأمل .. فيها دروس وفسح .. فيها عقوبات وعقبات .. 
فيها مرح وشقاوة .. 

خلاث بث كده  ::$: 




> وما هو سقف الحرية والجنون عندها؟


اممممم سقف الحرية .. محدود بالدين والعادات والتقاليد ..
سقف الجنون ـ الجنون هنا الجنون المقبول ـ .. كما كان بز يطير يقول ((الى الانهائية ومابعدها ))




> - متى تبكى ايميرالد؟ ومتى تضحك؟


 :Girl (18):  >> الحمد لله انا لا ابكي ابدا وقت الشدة .. لكن للأسف بأبكي في مواقف غبية جدا جدا .
ودا الشئ بيزعجني جدا .

 :Girl (13):  >> ههههههههه الحمد لله يا حمادو ..

عارف اشعر اني بأمدح نفسي كثير في أسئلتك  :notme:  وبالنسبة للسؤال .. اعرف اني ما جاوبت عليه بشكل جيد .. لكن الأخ اماك سأل نفس السؤال .. اذا حسيت اني اقدر اقول .. حاجة جديدة اكيد لن اقصر يا حمادو وسأذكرها ..
لكني فعلا اكره ان امدح نفسي ..  :Girl (9): 




> - لكل شخص نقاط قوة وضعف, ولكل شخص سحر خاص يستطيع من خلاله أن يحصل على مايريد
>   ماهى نقاط قوة وضعف ايميرالد, وما هو سحرها الخاص؟


نقاط الضعف .. قلة الثقة بالنفس في بعض الأحيان .. سرعة التأثر .. الأطفال يحزنوني والله .. عدم القدرة على التعبير .

نقاط سحر .. :63:  اممممممم


 :Girl (26): 



 :Girl (12): 


على فكرة يا حمادو السؤال الأخير .. أخد مني ساعة و22 دقيقة .. لا اعرف ماهيا نقاط السحر يا حمادو .
بس انت .. استنتج نقاط ضعف اخرى لي  من خلال ردودي .. وقولي هيا .. وسأكون شاكرة لك ومقدرة . :Rose2: 





> جاى تاني إن شاء
> بس قلت أنزل بالتمهيد 
> 
> انما التقيل جاى ورا
> هههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو في صعب من كده . ::eek::  ما اعتقد .

في انتظار عودتك يا حمادو ..^-^

مشكور على الأسئلة .. الي حقيقي .. خلتني افكر كثير كثير كثير ..
 ولا تنسي ان تستنتج نقاط ضعف اخرى .. وسأكون شاكرة لك ..و مقدرة .

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم .




> يا سلام إنتى قعدتى يا إيمان
> معلش أنا ما بحبش الكرسى ده خالص
> أصله بيفضح الدنيا
> علشان كده أنا بس هاجى أستفيد وأقرا
> لكن مش هاسأل خالص
> وأكيد فى غيرى هايتولى الموضوع ده
> ربنا يعينك



اهلا يا سامح منور يا اخي   :209: 

ايوة من ناحية يفضح الدنيا فهو كذلك .. يلا عقبال ما نشوف الكرسي الي حتجلس عليه :Girl (13): 




> علشان كده أنا بس هاجى أستفيد وأقرا


تسفيــــــــــــــــــد  :Nono: 

قولولك اني بقدم دروس خصوصية يا سااااااامح  ::mm:: 

باين عليك غلطان في النمرة  :: 

حقيقي يا سامح ربنا يبارك فيك .. انت من الناس الي يأحترمهم يا سامح .. واقدر وجودهم في المنتدى . :Rose2: 

شكرا لك على مرورك ومساندتك  :Girl (18): 

بارك لله فيك.

----------


## emerald

> [frame="1 80"]السلام عليكم
> مااجمل ان يجتمع الناس على حب انسان ومااجملها من فرحه عندما يشعر هو بهذا الحب فهنيئاً لكِ ايمى على هذا الحب بارك الله فيك وحببك الى خلقه جميعا ً
> [/frame]


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

أهلا وسهلا بكِ يا ام البنات . :209: 

مرورك يا ام البنات شرف ليا .. يعلم الله اني في قلبي لكِ معزة خاصة .. :Love: 
 وسعيدة جدا جدا بمرورك وتعليقك الهادئ اللطيف يا ام البنات .. ربنا يسعدك ويبارك فيكِ.





> 1- ماهى اهم صفات الصديق من وجهه نظرك؟


أهم الصفات .؟؟

انه يكون متوافق معايا فكريا ومتفهم لظروفي.. ويرحب بالنقاش والنقد البناء .. واضح معايا من الأول وصريح .. لكي لا اجد نفسي في موقف لا احسد عليه ابدا .
الجلوس معه ممتع .. ورأيه سديد اذا طلبت المشورة .. 
مستعد للتسامح .. بما اني عندي حركات نص كم  ::  .. 





> 2-من هو اكثر من تحبى ان تقضى وقتك معه؟


أحب ان اجزء وقتي .. بين الجلوس مع نفسي ... والجلوس مع صديقاتي .
وأحب ان اقضي وقتي مع نفسي أكثر .. والسبب يرجع الى قلة الوقت المخصص لها ..  :l2: 




> 3-لكل منا انسان له بصمه واضحه فى مسار حياتنا من هو هذا الشخص الذى ترك لك بصمه قويه تمشى بها على خطاه ؟


أبي .. حفظه الله وأكرمه بالفردوس الأعلى .. هو وجميع اباء وامهات المسلمين .. اللهم امين .




> 4-صفى نفسك كما تريها ؟


اممممممم 

بسيطة .. مرحة .. افكر كثير .. شريرة  .. احب الجمال بأنواعه .. مجتهدة والحمد لله .. متسامحة ..
أحب الغموض  :M (15):  ههههههههههههه




> 5-لو كان لكِ اختيار الزمن الذى تعيشين فيه اى زمن كنتى ستختارين ؟


ههههههههههههههه بالنسبة لهذا السؤال .. 

انا مقتنعة تماما ان وجودي في الحياة في هذا الزمن له سببه .. لا اقول اني سأكتشف الذرة .!!!
لكن من الممكن ان  يكون وجودي في زمن اخر فيه شر لي  .. قد اتمنى مثلا ان اكون في زمن الرسول .. 
 من يعلم ... قد تكون ايمان هي ام جميل (( حمالة الحطب ))  اذا كانت في ذلك العصر  :Girl (13): 

لكن ديني والحمد لله الاسلام .. والنبي محمد رسولي .. ماذا سيفيدني الرجوع الى اي زمن اخر .. 
ان شاء الله ان شاء الله .. ربنا يكرمنا جميعا برؤية نبيه في الجنة .. ويمتعنا بالنظر الى وجهه الكريم . :51: 




> اسئله خفيفه اهوة على الماشى وراجعه تانى ان شاء الله 
> والى لقاء


أسئلة ممتعة .. وجميلة ياام البنات .. اشكرك جدا عليها . :Rose2: 
وستسعدني وتشرفتي عودتك ..^-^

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم .




> *ايمان اسم جميل*
> *اخطات فيه ذات مرة و لم تصححي لي خطئي*
> *اميرالد من الشخصيات المقربة الي حقيقة رغم انه ليست بيننا احاديث الا في المداخلات لمواضيعك او مواضيعي*
> [/b]


استاذ معتز .. يا الف أهلا ومرحبا .. :209: 
والله لا اعلم ماذا أقول .. الكلمات تخونني يا استاذ معتز .. كلماتك هذه تعني لي الكثير والله  ::sorry:: 
وحضرتك انسان مميز ومثقف ورائع ماشاء الله ويشرفني اني اكون معاك في نفس المنتدى ..
 ربنا يسعدك يا رب ويبارك فيك ..
بالنسبة للإسم .. اذكر فعلا اني لم اصحح المعلومة .. لا اعلم لماذا ..  :: 




> *و لذلك لن اثقل عليك في اسئلتي هم مائتين او ثلاثمائة سؤال فقط*


هههههههههههههههههه الحمد لله اصلي افتكرتها 201 او 301 سؤال ..  :: 





> *اكثر ما يسعدك في الدنيا؟*


الحمد لله .. في أمور كثير يسعدني حدوثها جدا .. 
زي لما ادعي الله .. وفي نفس اللحظة يستجاب دعائي .. والله اكون في قمة السعادة .
و كمان لما أعمل حاجة .. وتنجح على عكس توقعاتي  .. هنا انا ممكن اعمل فرح  :: 
في مواقف  كثيرة كثيرة والحمد لله تسبب لي السعادة .. 
بس دول النموذجين .. بيذكروني دائما برحمة الله الواسعة .. ويخلوني دائما اشكر الله وأحمده .
وبمجرد اني افتكر المواقف دي ..أشعر اني سعيدة جدا والحمد لله ..
 لاني عارفة انها هدية من ربنا ..وتذكيرة.





> *اكثر ما يحزنك في الحياة؟*


احزن لما اصدقاء تتهز صداقتهم المبنية من سنين على الاحترام والمحبة .. لسبب بسيط جدا ويمكن تفاديه .
احزن أغلب أوقات الفراق .
احزن لما احس اني مجبرة اني ادافع عن نفسي وتفسير تصرف يخصني وحدى ..
احزن لما احس ان في طفل اتظلم  ::(:  .. 

لكن كل دا .. ما يهم ^-^ الله كبير سبحانه وتعالى .. اعلم بعباده .. وادري مني ومن غيري بأحوالنا .






> *اكثر ما يسبب الالم؟*


هههههههههههههههه اسئلتك والله صعبة يا استاذ معتز .. 

أكثر اللحظات قسوة واشدها الما .. 
لما اشوف طفل حزين .. ومكتئب .. ولما اشوف شاب خاطرة مكسور .. ولما اشوف رجل كبير في السن مهموم بالدنيا ..

ياااااااااه  اللحظات دي يدمع قلبي عليها  . ::sorry::  ابعدنا الله واياكم عن كل مكره .





> *اقرب الناس اليك؟*


هههههههههههههه 

ابي وأمي واخواتي  :: 





> *ابعدهم عن قلبك؟*


اممممممم 

في ناس متحفظة .. يدققو على كل تصرف يصدر من الإنسان .
اكيييييييد طبعا وجودهم ضروري وشئ مطلوب  في الحياة ..والا اختل التوازن .. والدنيا قلبت حاجة تانية .

 :notme:  

لكن .. انا ما اشعر بالراحة معاهم .. ولا اشعر انهم ممكن يوم يكونو قريبين مني ..
ايضا .. لا اطييييييييييييق ان اكون سعيدة في موقف سعيد .. واجد وجها ممتعضا عبوسا ينظر الي نظرات لا معنى لها .!!!!
ولا احب من لا يحترمو ويقدرو حزن الاخرين . :Girl (5): 

اللناس الحقودة .. احاول ابعد عنهم قدر الإمكان .




> *.................*
> *كفاية كده*
> 
> تقديري و احترامي الدائمين


أستاذي العزيزة .. اشكرك على أسئلتك .. وجدت متعة في الاجابة على اسئلتك .
فشكرا لك على الوقت الممتع . :Rose2: 

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## emerald

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> تسجيل حضور وحجز مكان لغاية لما اشتري عصير برتقال واحضر شوب كبير واجي بقى  واقعد امخمخ في اسئلة حلوة 
> انا بس جيت الاول اقول انك من الشخصيات المحترمة الناضجة في المنتدى وربنا يديم عليك نعقة العقل والاتزان 
> سلام مؤقت


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

مرحبا مرحبا يا اوشاااا  :209: 

اتفضلي عصير برتقال منعش .. عصرة اولى .. متوصية بيكِ.  :: 



مجيئك اليوم للموضوع كبير يا اوشا كبير جدا .. 
بسبب انشغال حضرتك .. مجرد وجودك هنا يعني لي الكثير . :Kyaha K: 
حقيقي حقيقي اقدرك وأحترمك زي اختي الكبيرة .. ورأيك فيا دا فعلا شرف ليا  ..انا ما استحق كلماتك دي .. جزاكِ الله كل خير . :Rose2: 

تسرني عودتك يا اوشا .. واتمنى اني اكون دائما عند حسن ظنك بيا .. :Girl (26): 

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## ريـم

ازيك يا ايميرالد ؟ 
المهم، أنا قلت آجي و اشارك معاكم في كرسي التعارف .. 

هأسألك سؤالين فقط لا غير .. 
1) لو انتي دلوقتي غايبة عن الوعي .. و عندك فرصة انك تتوهبي الحياة تاني لكن مش هينفع تبقى انسانة تاني .. تتمني تبقى ايه؟ و ليه؟ و امتى؟ (في أنهي زمن؟) 

و السؤال التاني .. 
2) كل حاجة ليها نهاية في حياتنا .. ايه الشيء إللي في حياة ايمان إللي هي مش متخيلة انه ممكن يكون ليه نهاية؟ (يعني، مش بالضرورة أشخاص .. حاجات، إحساس، أماكن.. كده يعني) 

و مش هأدوشك بأكتر من كده (!) 
تحياتي ..

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم 




> رشيقة الكلمات 
> حاضرة الذهن 
> براقة الحضور 
> الذكية اللامعة
> ايمرالد
> اهلا بيكي على الكرسي وفرصة كويسة والله انك جيتي


اهلااااااااااا اهلا اهلا اماك  :209: 

كيف حالك يا اماك .. اتمنى ان تكون بخير . 
ههههههههه دي كلها كلمات تقصدني بيها .. دا وانت عارف البير وغطاه  :Yeah: 
عارف يا اماك .. حضورك وتعليقك يهمني جدا .. حقيقي انت عارف اني بأعزك  قد ايش 
 وأعتبرك الـ supporter ربنا يكرمك دنيا واخره يا رب.. ويبارك فيك .





> انتي عارفة العصف الذهني
> انه يجي علي دماغك اساله وافكار كتير بتكتبيها علي طول مهما كانت الفكرة
> انا اول ما شفت اسمك علي الكرسي جات ليه كميه اسئلة رهيبة نسيتها كلها صراحة
> 
> بس هحاول افتكر 
> بفتكر 
> بفتكر اهو 
> 
> اه افتكرت


ههههههههههههههههه طيب كويس انك افتكرك .. انا عندي نفس الحالة دي تقريبا 
بس اسمها الدمار الفكري .. يعني لو ضاعت المعلومة انسييييييييييييي اني افتكر تاني  :Chirolp Ehe: 




> انا عارف كويس انك بتحبي تقراي عن التنمية البشرية
> اولا : ايه الي شدك اوي للمواضيع دي و بتقريها بس ولا بتحضريها في محاضرات


جدا جدا يا اماك .. اشعر انها من العلوم الي مفروض يكون في تركيز عليها في المدارس .والمراكز التعليمية عموما .. لإنها لا تنمي العقل فقط !! بل تشعرك برغبة في التقرب من الله تعالى .
بحكم انها تدعو الى ترك كل الافكار السلبية .. وبدأ التفكير بالطريقة الايجابية .. ولما تبدأ صح حتوصل 
للي تتمناه .. ولما يكون الانسان واضع في باله فكرة الوصول الي استقرار نفسي والتصالح معها .. يكون وصل لأول مفاتيح التقرب الى الله عز وجل .. ههههههههههه اتكلمت كثير معليش  ::$: 


ايه الي شدك اوي للمواضيع دي

كنت ايام الثانوية .. اصحي كل يوم الصباح ..
وانا في طريقي الى المدرسة .. كنت اغني مقطع اغنية في فيلم كوترون اسمه مولان 
وكان المقطع يقول (( اليوم دا باين انه نحس .. اوداع يا اخواني )) ههههههههههه
وحقيقي كنت اشعر بسعادة فضيعة ويومي يتقلب من نكد الى يوم سعيد جدا جدا .. 

ولما بدأت اشعر بخلل في الموضوع .. لان الاغنية تحكي عن اليوم النحس .. وانا بتفائل بيها !!

رحت ابحث عن شئ يفسر الي انا بأعمله .. ومن هنا بدأ تعرفي بهذا العالم الرائع يا اماك .
وعرفت بعدين .. سبب شعوري بالسعادة كل ما اغنيها .. في نظرية اسمها الإرساء .. وهي انك تربط اي 
اغنية, كلمة, فعل , بموقف معين .. والعقل تبرمج عليها ..  فأنا ربطت المقطع  بالسعادة !!
 وبالتالي اكيد سأكون في قمة سعادتي لاني بأغنيها بغض النظر عن كلماتها ..

 ::$:   ::$:   ::$:   ::$: 


 بتقريها بس ولا بتحضريها في محاضرات

أقوم بلإثنين معا .. صحيح ان حور المحاضرات أكثر متعة من القراءة .. لكني افضل اني اقرأ الكتب 
الي تتكلم في المجال دا .. 





> ثانيا : ايه رايك في ابراهيم الفقي


ماشاء الله تبارك الله .. فضيع جدا .. انا كنت حجزت مرة على اساس اني احضر له محاضرة في جدة .
بس للأسف ما لحقت انزل على هناك  ::(:  وفاتتني المحاضرة ..
بس هو عيبة ان يتكلم بسرعة .. ماشاء الله عليه .. تعجبني محاضراته واختياراته.. وكيف يحول نظرية بكبرها .. ويرينا هيا من المنظور الاسلامي .. جزاه الله خيرا .




> ثالثا: سؤال بقي عن ايمان
> ايه الي يخلي ايمان تبكي بكاءا مرا
> وايه الي يخليها تفرح فرحا شديدا


ايه الي يخلي ايمان تبكي بكاءا مرا

السؤال دا صعب يا اماك .. 


وما عرفت اجاوب عليه قبل كده .. بس حأحاول اوصل الفكرة بإسلوب تاني ..^-^
عارف لما تشعر انك وحيد .. مظلوم بسبب الأيام .. 
مثلا  تشعر انك في مكان انت المفروض ما تكون فيه .. مجرد ان الايام لعبت لعبتها .. وجيت على مكان 
تحس فيه بالوحدة والإنعزال .. وتعامل اهل المكان دا .. يحسسك بالغربة فعلا ..
 وأسوء شئ لما تجي تحاول تتأقلم .. يكون صعب عليك .. لأنك ما تعرف اصلا من فين تبدأ من قديمك ولا حاضرتك .. وتشعر مثلا يعني انك بلا وطن ..

هو دا الشعور الي يخلي الإنسان عموما .. يبكي بكاء مرير يا اماك .. ^-^ 

طبعا الله لا يقدر ونشوف شخص يبكي بكاء مرير ..

وايه الي يخليها تفرح فرحا شديدا

لما تكون قاعد لوحدك .. تخطرر في بالك فكرة .. وتلاقي مين يساعد على تنفيذها .. ويفرح معاك ..
ويشجعك .. حتى لو كانت الفكرة دي نسبة نجاحها قليل .. او الفكرة نفسها يعني غريبة شوية .!!!
لا يهمني كثير  لو فشلت الفكرة .. شعور تجربة شئ جديد شعور لا يقابله شعور اخر ..
انا ممكن افرح بالموضوع دا لمدة طوييييييييييييييلة  :1: 




> الي اللقاء مه اسئلة تانيه


نورت نورت نورت يا اماك انت وأسئلتك .. ربنا يسعدك يا رب .. ويبارك فيك .  :Rose2: 

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## Dragon Shadow

إيمـــان
تلك الهادئة ، الودودة ، المتزنة ، الباعثة للثقة بها ....
وجودها يضفي لمسة هادئة جميلة ، وأسلوبها يتجاوز عمرها الحقيقي .... 
كما أراها ... 
أجدها تستطيع أن ترتاد مكانها الطبيعي بأى مجمتع تتعامل به بهدوء وجدارة ...
حضرت لأقدم تحيتي وتقديري لتلك الشخصية المحبوبة لمعظمنا  ...
وأتابع معكم حديثكم الجميل الراقي ، 
أستمتع بالإستماع حيث أجد نفسي أمام شخصية أظنني أعرفها ....
أدعو لكي بالتوفيق والتقدم ....
تحياتي وتقديري للأخت العزيز* إيمان*
 :f2: 

تحياتي وتقديري للجميع

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ياجماعة انا لازم اغير النضارة واعمل كشف جديد عشان مشوفتش احلى كرسى لاحلى بنوتة واحلى اخت وربنا يعلم انا اد ايه بحبك فى الله جدااااا واد ايه انتى خلوقة وجميلة من جوه قبل بره 

بجد ما شاء الله عليكى والكلمات خانتنى ومش عارفة اوصفك حق قدرك 

انا استمتعت جدااا وانا بقرا ردودك اكتشفت جانب جديد من ايمى انا مكنتش اعرفه ما شاء الله عليكى خونتينى وطلعتى مثقفة هههههه حوارك هادى كعادتك بس فى نفس الوقت ممتع وسلس

خلصت التلات صفحات من غير ما احس وفى كل صفحة استمتعت واستفدت 

ربنا يارب يكرمك ويسعدك ويرزقك باللى تتمنيه واشوفك عن قريب ان شاء الله

ده بس مجرد ترحيب بيكى وان شاء الله الاسئلة المرة الجاية

----------


## osha

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> مرحبا مرحبا يا اوشاااا 
> 
> اتفضلي عصير برتقال منعش .. عصرة اولى .. متوصية بيكِ. 
> 
> 
> 
> مجيئك اليوم للموضوع كبير يا اوشا كبير جدا .. 
> ...


أدام كوباية العصير دي ياايمان بصراحة مش حاقدر اتأخر في الرد عليك
من متابعتي للموضوع عرفت انك مقيمة في المدينة المنورة 
وبرغم اني اقمت في السعودية ست سنوات جميلة الا ان دايما كانت فيه حاجة بتمنع زيارتي للمدينة كل مرة والمرة اليتيمة اللي زرتها مكنش الوقت المصرح بالزيارة لقبر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وكنا لازم نطلع على مكة مباشرة لارتباطنا بموعد 
ويمكن عشان كده دايما جوايا حنين للمكان دا لدرجة اني حلمت بيه برغم عدم رؤيتي ليه 
عشان كده سؤالي حيكون ايه احساسك الفعلي لما قريت كلامي عن محل اقامتك ومدى استطاعتك دائما زيارة قبر الرسول ومسجده والصلاة فيه؟
وهل انت مداومة على ذلك أم أن قرب المكان جعله بعيدا عن خارطة تفكيرك؟

أحب هنا أذكر بالخير جارتي وقت اقامتي في تبوك وهي كانت من أهل المدينة المنورة وكانت أطيب جيرة وأحسن عشرة وفعلا نفسي أقدر الاقيها ونتواصل زي ما كنا دايما هنا
الحبيبة ايمرالد
لك ولكل أهل المدينة المنورة كل التحية والحب والامتنان

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أهلا بيكى يا ايمى منورة الكرسى يا قمر

ايمى انتى من الناس اللى ليها معزه خاصة فى قلبى

تسجيل حضور ولى عوده ان شاء الله*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
حوار واسئله اكثر من رائعه بحق على مستوى من المناقشه واختيار الاسئله والاجابه عليها 
ايمى واضح فعلا انك بتحبى القراءه لان اسلوبك سلس وبسيط وله فكر بعيد عن التعقيد والفلسفه ودى ميزة نجاح اى حوار ايضا اشعر بصدق المشاعر 
بارك الله فيكى واشكرك لردك على اسئلتى البسيطه ومازالت متابعه معكم هذا اللقاء الحميمى الرائع
بارك الله فيكِ
تقبلى ارق تحياتى 
والى لقاء

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا راجع ان شاء الله تانى 
تحيه خاصه لعضوه جميله واخت عزيزه على قلبى لحين الرجوع ان شاء الله

----------


## قلب مصر

ايميرالد الجميلة
زمردة أبناء مصر 

لا تعلمي كم سعادتي باستضافتك الجميلة على كرسي التعارف
فأنت شخصية جميلة بمعنى الكلمة والجمال الإنساني ما أندره في عالمنا 
أعجبتني ردودك الواعية والبسيطة في المشاركات الماضية 
وأكدت لي ما لمسته من معرفتي بك ....
ايميرالد ....

 :f:  متى تقول ايميرالد لا وهي تتمنى إن كانت إجابتها بنعم بالفعل 

 :f:  من الذي تقول عليه ايميرالد هذا الإنسان أثر على تكوين شخصيتي ونضجها وله الفضل في أن ارتقي بأفكاري وثقافتي - وما دوره في حياتك

 :f:  ايميرالد .... المسامح كريم ...... 
هل التسامح يكون مجدي في الكثير من اوقات أم أن الإنسان قد يندم على أنه تسامح في وقت من الأوقات

 :f:  "تكلم وأنت غاضب .. فستقول اعظم حديث تندم عليه طوال حياتك"
متى تغضب ايميرالد وهل تتحكمي دائما في غضبك وانفعالاتك أم تجدي أنها أحيانا تصيبك برصاصها الطائش بعد أن تخرجي من حالة الغضب

 :f:  ايميرالد .... ما نوع الزهرة التي تتمني أن تجديها هدية ممن تحبيهم في الحياة 

وكفاية الأسئلة دي دلوقتي
حاسة ان عايزة اتكلم اكتر واكتر معاكي بس ادي فرصة لباقي محبينك وارجع لك تاني  :: 
حقيقي سعيدة بوجودك جدا معانا  :M (32):

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...




 emerald  




يامرحبا يامرحبا نورك غطى عالكهربا  :good: 

أولاً يا إيمي أنا شاكرة جدا جدا جدا لجلوسك على الكرسي ياأختي :Girl (3):  ..وماعارفة ايش اقولك الحقيقة لكني سعيدة جداً بأن لي أخت كبيرة مثلك ياإيمي ..
وجمال حوارك وردك على الاسئلة مش غريب عليكِ بصراحة ..إيمي من الناس اللي يتركوا انطباع محبب عند غالبية الاشخاص ببساطتها وحبها الخير للجميع ونظرة التفاؤل الجميلة  :Girl (15): ..
من أحلى الاشياء اللي لمستها في إيمان هو إهتمامها الشديد برأي غيرها صغيراً كان أم كبيراً وحبها الشديد لعمل المقالب في خلق الله  :Smart: هههههههههههههههههه

والله مهما قلت ياإيمان ماحوفيكِِ حقك بس هذا لاااااااايمنع إن الاسئلة ورااااااكِ ورااااااااااكِ _واحدة بواحدة ياإيمي فاكرة يوم ماعصرتيني عالكرسي؟؟ :: _

نجي للاسئلة ..(وتوقعي إني أسيح في كل شيء يا إيمي :2:  ..حركة نذالة ياستي ههههههههههههههههههه)

**ماهو شعور إيمي لما تعرف أن أعضاءنا الكرام راحوا ميتنج ولا عبروا مشاعر أهلنا ؟؟؟ :Girl (9): 

**ماهو أزعج موقف صادف إيمي منذ دخولها منتدى أبناء مصر ؟؟ :Girl (16): 

**في حياة إيمان ذكريات لاتنساها  :Girl (6): ,,قد تكون مؤلمة وقد تكون سعيدة ...ماهي أكثر ذكرى تؤثر فيكِ لهذه اللحظة وأحسستِ بأنها غيرت شيئاً ما في داخلك ؟؟

**حأذكر لك بعض الكلمات وياريت تقولي لي أول شيء طرأ على بالك لما شفتيهم  ::hop::  ...

-الجزائر..
-النجوم..
-السفر..
-الاحلام المستحيلة !!
-الاطفال..
-السعادة..
-الظلم ..




**بما إنك غاوية مقالب ياإيمي وكانت بداية تعارفنا على بعض مقلب من سيادتك :Girl (21):  كنت حأبكي خلاص ههههههههههههههه (كنت حابة اجيب المقلب هنا بس للاسف بعد تحديث المنتدى طااااااااااار مع الرسائل )..قولي لي من الشخص اللي عملتِ فيه مقلب واتمنيني بعدها انك لو ماعملتيه  ::p: ,,ومن الشخص اللي حابة جدا انك تعملي فيه مقلب (سواء عملتيه او لسة) :Bicycle: ,,ومن الشخص اللي كنتِ حاسة انك لو عملتي فيه مقلب هتاخدي على دماغك ..؟؟؟ ::p: 

**لغالبية البشر هدف او أهداف في الحياة ,,ماهو هدف إيمي في الحياة وماهي حدود الطموح في شخصية إيمان ؟؟


**متى تشعر إيمان بكل من :
-الوحدة..
-الندم..
-الراحة..
-الامتعاظ..
-السلام..
-انعدام الثقة بالنفس...


**شخصية تأريخية  لطالما أحبتها إيمان ونظرت لها بمنظار خاص جداً ,فمن تكون هذه الشخصية ولماذا؟؟

**هنالك خيط رفيع فاصل بين الصراحة والوقاحة ,وأيضا هنالك من يتجاوز هذا الخيط الرفيع تحت بند الصراحة ,,,برأيك ياإيمي ماهو المقياس او المقاييس الحقيقية للصراحة ؟؟ :3: 

**فيه مقولة ياإيمي تقول "بأن من لارأي له ,رأسه كمقبض الباب يدير فيها كل من شاء ذلك " ...
طيب أحيانا يكون للانسان رأي ومع ذلك تجدي رأسه كمقبض الباب كل مين يجي يدوره على كيفه ,,ماهو المعيار الاساسي الذي تقيس به إيمان آراء الناس وكلامهم ؟؟والى أي مدى تؤثر آراء الاخرين فيكِ ؟؟


حقيقي ياإيمي أنتِ أخت غالية عندي جدا جدا وللاسف التعبير يخونني عندما اتكلم عن أناس هم عندي بمنزلة خاصة جداً  ::h::  ::h:: ..يشهد الله بأنني أحببتكِ فيه أختي الرائعة ..


وان شاء الله لو جه على بالي اسئلة ثانية ماحقصر  :Girl (13): 
وعملت زي الشطورة لاسيحت ولا شيء  :Girl: 

خالص تحياتي لأروع إيمان ممكن أي شخص يعرفها ..
في رعاية الله .. :Girl (25):

----------


## أحلى كلمة

[frame="2 80"]
رجعتلك تانى يا ايمى

قوليلى عامله ايه على الكرسى يا قمر

والجو عندك أخباره ايه

أنا شايفاكى معصورة يا حبيبتى وزوزو قامت معاكى بالواجب وزياده

وانتى عارفه أختك حونينة قوى علشان كده مش هتقل عليكى

هما يادوب كام سؤال وعلقة تفوت ولا حد يموت 

أستلمى يا ستو أنا

السؤال الاول

لكل منا امنياته وأحلامه التى يسعى لتحقيقها أذكرى لنا حلم تحقق وأخر لم يتحقق بعد؟

السؤال الثانى

ايه الموقف اللى ممكن يزعلك ومتسامحيش صاحبه عليه ابدا؟

السؤال الثالث

لو رشحوكى تكونى مشرفه هتختارى أى قاعة ؟ولماذا؟

السؤال الرابع

لو طلبت منك توصفى ايمى اللى محدش يعرفها تقولى ايه؟

السؤال الخامس

ايمى لما بتحب تفضفض بتروح لمين؟

السؤال السادس

ايه أجمل صفاتك وايه أسوأ صفه وبتحاولى تتخلصى منها؟


أهو علشان تعرفى بس أد ايه حنية قلبى 

فى انتظار ردك يا جميلة

فى رعاية الله[/frame]

----------


## عصام كابو

*اهلا اهلا بيكى يا ايمى
بجد نورتى كرسى التعارف


طبعا انت عارفة مدى معزتك عندى.. ولو اننا تعرفنا بعد مقلب جميل خلانى شديت شعرى 
بس الحمد لله المقلب ده جعلنى كسبت صداقة مع شخصية من اجمل شخصيات المنتدى
و بجد انا باستنى اشوف ردود; فى اى موضوع يخصنى لانى باستمتع بها جدا
و كفاية الحب الجارف من الاعضاء و اللى باين من الردود فى الموضوع
اللى يؤكد مدى قربك من الجميع
الجميع يعتبرونك اخت لهم و معزتك فى قلوب الجميع واضحة جلية

انا بقى مش ناوى اسأل اسئلة صعبة 
لانى بصراحة شايف ان الموضوع اصبح مثل الامتحان 
و معظم الاسئلة ذات ابعاد نفسية 
و كان الموضوع مش التعرف على ايمان.. لا ده بقى تحليل لشخصية ايمان
ههههههههههههههههه


شوفى بقى يا مدموازيل ايميرالد
بما انك من هواة المقالب (و طبعا انا اكتر واحد عارف )

عايزك تحكى لنا عن اطرف مقلب تعرضتى له انت نفسك
و لو انت كنتى رديت على هذا الانسان بمقلب اخر 
فيا ريت بقى تحكى لنا عن مقلب الانتقام 
هههههههههههههههههه

دلوقتى بقى اكمل قراءة موضوع التحليل النفسى لشخصية ايميرالد
ههههههههههههههه

مع اجمل و ارق تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق فى الموضوع و فى حياتك بصفة عامة

*

----------


## loly_h

*اختـــــى الغاليــــــه ... ايمــــــــى





بالرغم ان لسه موش اتيحت ليا الفرصة علشان اتعرف عليكى

فدى فرصة جميله جدا علشان اعرف ايمى عن قرب

وده فعلا اتحقق من خلال اسئلة  الاخوه والاخوات الافاضل

ومن خلال اسئلتهم اتعرفت على اخت وصديقة رقيقة جدا

وصادقة ونقية...

تتميز بروعة الحضور والاسلوب المميز والشخصية المحبوبة

لكن ده موش هيمنع انى اسألك انا كمــــــــــان

وربنا يعينك علينـــــا 





ماهي الامنيه التي تمنيتيها ولم تتحقق؟؟

ماهو القرار الذي اتخذتيه وندمتي عليه ؟؟

موقف مر عليكى وتتمنى ان لايتكرر؟

ماهو الشىء الذى تخافة ايمى؟

متى أحسست باحساس الظلم ؟

ما هو العيب الذى ما زلت تحاولى التخلص منه؟


انا دايما بحب اكون خفيفة 

واسئلتى كمان خفيفه 

موش بحب اكتر 




وليا عودة إن شاء الله للمتابعة

والتعرف على شخصية ايمى الجميله

فى حفظ الرحمــــــــن...*

----------


## سابرينا

*ايمرالد 
منورة الكرسى كرسى مريح جدا وعلى الموضة 
انا مش بحسد خالص 
انا جيت اسجل حضورى 
واسل سؤال واحد 
من خلال متابعة اجابة الاسئلة ذكرتى انك تحبى تحليل كل شئ 
الم تصدمى يوما او تحزنى بسبب هذه الطبيعة ؟ فكثيرا من التحليل يصدمنا بالواقع 
او يجعلنا نرى او نعرف اشياءا تألمنا او تصدمنا!!!!!!!!!!!! اشرحى مع التوضيح 
هذا السؤال اجبارى وعليه 5 درجات هم كل درجات الامتحان 
تحياتى لك ايمرالد سابرينا*

----------


## أمــونــة

الـــسلام عــليكم 

إزيك يا

إيــــمي

أخبارك يا جميييل .. وحشتيني جداااا واللله

بقااالي فترة مش بدخل المنتدى 

وأول ما دخلت لقيتك يا عيني

على كرسي التعااااارف 

ربنا يكون في عونك

منوووورة الكرسي يا قمــر

ومنورة المنتدى دايما بمشاركاتك الرقيقة

وبطلتك الجميلة 

ربنا يحفظك يا إيمي ويحبب فيكي خلقه دائما

أنا هسألك كدا حاجة بسيييييطة خااالص 

أتمنى ميكنش حد سألها قبلي

لأني ملحقتش أقرأ الأسئلة اللي فاتت

المهم

ايه المجالات اللي بتحبي تقرأي فيها ؟ وايه أحلى الكتب اللي قرأتيها ؟ 

أما السؤال التاااني والأهم .....

 :Girl (1):  :Girl (1): 

إيه هيا مواصفات فارس أحلامــــك ؟؟
 :Girl (29):  :Girl (29): 

قووولي بقة كل اللي في نفسك ومن غييير كسووووووووف 

هرجلعك تاني يا إيمـــي 

استنيني اوعي تقومي من على الكرسي قبل ما ارجع

سلاااام يا قمر

----------


## ندى الايام

[frame="13 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اهلا اهلا اهلا بالغالية والرقيقة ايمى
منورة يا حببتى الكرسى وضيفة جميلة وعزيزة على الكل
ايمى انتى من البنوتات اللى بحبها وبحترمها بجد
وكان ليا معاكى سهرة تجنن على الماسنجر عرفنا فيها بعض شوية اظن فكراها طبعا
اول ما عرفت انك هتكونى ضيفة الكرسى جهزت اسئلة كتير كنت احب اعرفها منك
لكنى سبقونى كتير فيها وسئلوها لكن مش مهم مين سأل المهم انى ايمى اللى جاوبت عليها
ولاقيت فى كلامك شخصية جميلة وطيبة ومثقفة ومحترمة اتمنى من الله التوفيق الدائم لكى يا ايمى
ودمتى اخت غالية وعزيزة
وتقبلى تحيااااااااااااتى


[/frame]

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

عدنا...

في الأول يا ايمي اسمحيلي أسجل إعجابي الشديد بإجاباتك عن الأسئلة بعفويتك اللي كلنا عرفناكي بيها و بعيداً عن النمطية أو التصنع....

_"الجحيم...هو عيون الآخرين" إيه رأيك في المقولة دي أو لأي مدى من وجهة نظرك هي صحيح؟؟

_إيمان بتفتقد ايه في حياتها؟؟؟

_كلنا بتمر بينا في حياتنا تجارب بنخرج منها بعبرة...سؤالي...إيه بعض و أهم العبر اللي خرجت بيها إيمان من تجاربها لحد دلوقتي في حياتها؟؟؟

_السؤال ده استوحيته من أسئلة أنفال..اللي بجد بعتبرها أكتر ما قربنا من شخصية ايميرالد...

القلب دايماً في بحثه عن الحب_أيا كان نوعه_عامل زي الطفل الصغير اللي بتجذبه فراشة جميلة و يفضل ماشي وراها و مركز معاها قوي لدرجة انه ممكن يقع في حفرة و هو مش واخد باله منها...
العقل...هو الأب الحازم الحنون اللي بيلحق الإبن بلطف و برفق قبل أما يقع من غير ما يحط أي أهمية للفراشة الجميلة...

تفتكري يا إيمان لو في مرة من المرات الإبن وقع في حفرة...و اتجرح جرح عميق...لأي مدى ممكن يكون دور الأب مساعد؟؟؟و لا مش هيقدر؟؟؟..


_هقولك مجموعة كلمات تقوليلي أول فكرة بتخطر على بالك لما تشوفيهم و من غير تفكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير رجاءً...

فرصة تانية
النجاح
الوطن
آخر الليل
طريق
بابا
الخريف
باقة ورد

_ياترى إيه أكتر الصفات الجميلة فيكي اللي شايفنها المقربين منك....و أكتر الصفات اللي مش جميلة...بردو من وجهة نظر المقربين ليكي..

_في أشخاص في حياتنا ....مش كل القواعد بتنطبق عليهم...مش كل ما يعملوا حاجة تزعلنا نخاصمهم و نبعد عنهم مش كل ما نحس انه في حاجة مش مظبوطة في كلامهم بنفكر وراها و نحلل و نعلل...بالعكس بنعمل نفسنا مش واخدين بالنا...لأنهم بإختصار بالنسبة لنا مش زي كل الناس...

لو حد قريب قوي من إيمان عمل حاجة قاسية جرحتها...ايه الموقف اللي بتاخده ايمان؟؟؟يا ترى بتلوم و تعاتب؟؟؟و لا بتفضل الصمت؟؟؟

_ايه هي أكتر الصفات الإنسانية اللي بتحبيها في البني آدم؟؟؟و اللي بتكرهيها؟؟؟

_امتى إيمان ممكن تقول لنفسها"اتسرعت مكنش المفروض عملت كده"؟؟؟و هل حصل ده قبل كده؟؟

_ايه الموقف اللي اتخذتيه و لما أعدتي تفكير فيه بينك و بين نفسك...قلتي برافو عليكي يا إيمان..

_إيه الحاجة اللي إيمان بتفتخر انها طلعت بيها على مدى 23 سنة مرت...

_ايه اللي الفكرة اللي لو خطرت على بالك في وقت من الأوقات ممكن تخليكي تبتسمي..

_الإنسان الحساس من وجهة نظري هو نوع راقي من البشر...بس في ضريبة بتندفع في المقابل من مشاعره و أعصابه...
يا ترى يا إيمان متفقة معايا و لا ايه رأيك؟؟؟؟و ايه هو أصلاً تعريف الإنسان الحساس من وجهة نظرك..

_"eyes are the window of our souls"
إيه رأيك؟؟؟

_كلمة تحبي توجهيها لشخص أو مجموعة من الأشخاص سواءً من المنتدى أو في حياتك يا ترى تقولي ايه....و لو تحبي...لمين..


يارب تكون أسئلتي خفيفة عليكي يا حبي...

انتي عارفة قد ايه انا سعيدة بوجوددك ع الكرسي....
أرق الأمنيات بحياة جميلة سعيدة...و تحققي كل اللي بتتمنيه...



لكِ...من أعماق القلب..
خالص الحب...





*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم .





> الاخت الرقيقه 
> ايمرالد 
> 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> انا دخلت فقط لاهديك ورده 
> اعبر بها عن مدى تقديرى واحترامى واعجابى 
> بأخت رقيقه مثقفه محبه لكل الاعضاء 
> متعاونه مع كل الاصدقاء 
> لا تبخل بمجهود  فى انجاح اى فكرة
> ...



اهلا ومرحبا بك يا استاذ اسكندراني. :Aaaaa36: 

أولا اعذرني على التأخير .. انا فعلا اسفة جدا جدا جدا  :Chirolp Ehe: 

جزاك الله خير يا استاذ نادر على الكلمات التي ذكرتها في حقي .. كلمات جدا كبيرة علي . :Girl (26): 
و سعيدة بمجرد وجود حضرتك في الموضوع .. وليا الشرف اني  اكون عضوة معاكم ..
وأشكرك على الوردة التي اعتز بها كثيرا ..   :Pmikkogirl Chulip:  
وأقدر وجودك رغم انشغالك بالأوسكار .. يعني لي الكثير والله . ::sorry:: 


لا أعلم ماذا يفترض ان اقول .. ربنا يسعدك ويبارك فيك دنيا واخره ..اللهم امين ..

مشكور يا استاذي النادر نادر .. بارك الله فيك .

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..




> *[frame="12 70"]    أختى الرقيقة ايمرالد
> 
>                      أهلا بكِ  وسط كل تلك المشاعر الرقيقة الطيبة
> 
>                 فلقد أعجبنى هذا الكم الهائل أختى من حب وود كل المحيطين بكِ
> 
>                 وهذا يدل على روعة حسك وتواصلك الجميل مع الجميع
> 
>                 والأنسان لا يبتغى من التواصل الا هذا التواد والتراحم والمشاعر الطيبة
> ...



اهلا ومرحبا يا اختي قيثارة  :Aaaaa36: 

اولا .. اعذريني يا اختي على التأخير .. اعتذر منكِ وبشده .. :Girl (26): 
 فأنا محرجة منكِ جدا يا قيثارة .. صدقيني لا تعلمي مدي سعادتي بمرورك الكريم  . :Girl (25): 

التجمع معكم يا اختي دائما يسعدني .. هو هدية جميلة لي .. :Girl (25): 
ربنا يجمعنا دائما على خير.. 
وان كنتم وصلتوني .. و اهتممتم بالمرور و إلقاء التحية علي  .. هذا من اصلكم الطيب يا اختي قيثارة ..
صدقيني مقدرة مروركم .. وسعيدة به ايضا .. ::  واتمنى ان لا أكون قد ضاقتكم بطول كلامي ..ولا تكوني قد مللتم مني .

أشكرك من كل قلبي على مداخلتك الرقيقة .. والهادئة .. اتمنى لكِ كل خير يا اختي .. :Rose2: 

تقبلي تقديري واحترامي يا اختي ..

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..




> ازيك يا ايميرالد ؟ 
> المهم، أنا قلت آجي و اشارك معاكم في كرسي التعارف .. 
> 
> هأسألك سؤالين فقط لا غير ..


اهلا بيكِ يا حبيبتي ريم  :Aaaaa36: 

انا بخير والحمد لله .. اتنى انك تكوني بخير .. شكرا على السؤال ^-^
منورة الكرسي يا ريم .. ماشاء الله عليكِ.. بالرغم من صغر سنك لكنك  دائما تجعليني افخر بيك يا ريم  :61: .. 
ماشاء الله عليكِ مثال جميل للمغتربين بره البلد .. وربنا يوفقك يا بنتي .






> 1) لو انتي دلوقتي غايبة عن الوعي .. و عندك فرصة انك تتوهبي الحياة تاني لكن مش هينفع تبقى انسانة تاني .. تتمني تبقى ايه؟ و ليه؟ و امتى؟ (في أنهي زمن؟)


 ::(:  يعني حأموت هههههههههههههههه شوفي يا بنتي .. انا ومن بعدي الطوفان .. ::mm:: 
لما يدفنوني .. حأتكد قبل كده ان حياتي حتدفن معايا .. يا استفيد منها .. يا خليها تنزل معايا احتاجها  هناك ههههههههههههههههههههه

بالنسبة للسؤال .. أنا حأقول لك الي اشعر بيه يا ريم .. وارجو ان تعذريني ان خرجت عن السؤال  ::$: 

اول حاجة .. اتوقع ان حياتي  ستستمر في التنقل من شخص الى شخص .. 
وستحاول انها تستقر وتبدأ من جديد  لكنها لن تستطيع .. فهي لا يمكن ان تعيش خارج ايمان .. 

لذلك سوف تزور اشخاص واشخاص .. مجرد زيارات .. وممكن تستمر لأجيال و اجيال ..
والفكرة هذه جعلتي افكر كثير في الاشخاص الي من الممكن ان حياتي تزورهم بعد مماتي ................
 سأشعر بالفخر يا ريم  

ان استطعت ان اهب حياتي لإنسانة كان لديها امنية وماتت قبل ان تتحقق هذه الأمنية .
ان استطعت ان اهبها لطفل وحيد لأبوين طاعنين في العمر ..
ان استطعت ان اهبها لعائل مات وترك اسرته تتخبط من بعده .
ان استطعت ان اهبها للراحل عبد الوهاب مطاوع .. 

ويوجد الكثير في اللستة يا ريم .. لكني سأكتفي بهؤلاء ..^-^
 ورحمة الله على جميع المسلمين والمسلمات .





> و السؤال التاني .. 
> 2) كل حاجة ليها نهاية في حياتنا .. ايه الشيء إللي في حياة ايمان إللي هي مش متخيلة انه ممكن يكون ليه نهاية؟ (يعني، مش بالضرورة أشخاص .. حاجات، إحساس، أماكن.. كده يعني)



اممممممم    ::  سؤال صعب ..

ممكن لأني مقتنعة ان لكل شئ وله نهاية .. كل شئ ممكن نفقده ببساطة شديد .. 

بس ممكن لا اتخيل ان ممكن يكون نهاية لخيالي !! بمعني اني لا تخيل ان يتوقف خيالي عن العمل يوما ما .

ربنا يستر . :Girl (12): 





> و مش هأدوشك بأكتر من كده (!) 
> تحياتي ..


بالعكس يا ريم .. نورتي بأسئلتك العميقة .. واشكرك جدا جدا عليها ..
تسلمي يا اختي . :Rose2: 

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## ريـم

> منورة الكرسي يا ريم .. ماشاء الله عليكِ.. بالرغم من صغر سنك لكنك دائما تجعليني افخر بيك يا ريم .. 
> ماشاء الله عليكِ مثال جميل للمغتربين بره البلد .. وربنا يوفقك يا بنتي .


الله يخليكي يا إيمان.. 
و ده أنا إللي مفروض إني أكون سعيدة اني 
اتعرفت عليكي.. حقيقي سعدت بمعرفتك.. 
(على فكرة، اسم ايمان ده غالي عليا أوي، عندي واحدة صحبتي اسمها ايمان، بس هي سافرت السعودية دلوقتي، في الهدا.. أنا مولودة في جدة على فكرة!) 





> يعني حأموت هههههههههههههههه شوفي يا بنتي .. انا ومن بعدي الطوفان ..
> لما يدفنوني .. حأتكد قبل كده ان حياتي حتدفن معايا .. يا استفيد منها .. يا خليها تنزل معايا احتاجها هناك ههههههههههههههههههههه


لا مكنش قصدي والله.. !! .. بس هي مجرد فكرة، أصل في ناس بتؤمن انه بعد ما يموتوا ربنا هيوهبهم حياة تانية.. بس مش كإنسان.. و ربنا يهدي الجميع.. فأنا قلت ألعب شوية و أفكر ممكن أنا أتمنى أبقى ايه.. و إيمان تبقى ايه.. 

بس إجابتك ذوبت فكرة اللعب و خلتها تختفي !
يا ربنا يا إيمان.. كلامك أجمل و أرقى 
من إني أرد عليه.. 
بجد والله.. لمسني أوي .. 





> بالعكس يا ريم .. نورتي بأسئلتك العميقة .. واشكرك جدا جدا عليها ..
> تسلمي يا اختي .


شكراً على إجابتك الجميلة يا ايميرالد.. 
انبسطت جداً بالكلام معاكي.. 
تحياتي..

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم 




> إيمـــان
> تلك الهادئة ، الودودة ، المتزنة ، الباعثة للثقة بها ....
> وجودها يضفي لمسة هادئة جميلة ، وأسلوبها يتجاوز عمرها الحقيقي .... 
> كما أراها ... 
> أجدها تستطيع أن ترتاد مكانها الطبيعي بأى مجمتع تتعامل به بهدوء وجدارة ...
> حضرت لأقدم تحيتي وتقديري لتلك الشخصية المحبوبة لمعظمنا  ...
> وأتابع معكم حديثكم الجميل الراقي ، 
> أستمتع بالإستماع حيث أجد نفسي أمام شخصية أظنني أعرفها ....
> أدعو لكي بالتوفيق والتقدم ....
> ...


اهلا وسهلا بك يا استاذ ابراهيم .  :Aaaaa36: 

اولا اعتذر على التأخير .. ارجو ان تقبل اعتذاري . ::$: 

في الحقيقة يا استاذ ابراهيم .. دائما دائما دائما تسعدني رؤيتك في صفحات المنتدى .

حضرتك من الأشخاص الي أثرو فيا بشكل كبير وللان لازلت اتعلم من نقاشاتك و ردودك الكثير.. يعلم الله اني اقدرك واحترمك جدا ..

وجزاك الله خير على مجاملاتك .. ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك .^-^
وجودك اسعدني مرة جدا اوي كثير هلبا برشا بالزااااف وااااااايد .. شكرا لك ولدعواتك الطيبة ايضا .
مهما قلت ومها حاولت فلن اوفيك قدرك يا استاذي الكريم .. بإختصار اتفاؤل بوجودك  :Rose2: 


دمت بكل خير يا استاذ ابراهيم ..

حقيقي نورت الكرسي ^-^ .. بارك الله فيك .

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم 




> ياجماعة انا لازم اغير النضارة واعمل كشف جديد عشان مشوفتش احلى كرسى لاحلى بنوتة واحلى اخت وربنا يعلم انا اد ايه بحبك فى الله جدااااا واد ايه انتى خلوقة وجميلة من جوه قبل بره 
> 
> بجد ما شاء الله عليكى والكلمات خانتنى ومش عارفة اوصفك حق قدرك 
> 
> انا استمتعت جدااا وانا بقرا ردودك اكتشفت جانب جديد من ايمى انا مكنتش اعرفه ما شاء الله عليكى خونتينى وطلعتى مثقفة هههههه حوارك هادى كعادتك بس فى نفس الوقت ممتع وسلس
> 
> خلصت التلات صفحات من غير ما احس وفى كل صفحة استمتعت واستفدت 
> 
> ربنا يارب يكرمك ويسعدك ويرزقك باللى تتمنيه واشوفك عن قريب ان شاء الله
> ...




اهلا وسهلا ياااااااميرا  :Aaaaa36: 

وحشتيني يا بنتي .. امسسسسسسسك ميرااااااااااااااااااااا  :: 

انتِ كمان سامحيني على التأخير يا اختي  ::$: 
ربنا يكرمك يا اختي .. ويسعدك زي ما اسعدتيني بهذه الكلمات ..
انت فعلا عزيزة عليا جدا .. اتمنى يا ميرا ان اخوتنا تستمر للابد لانك مكسب ليا .. واخت غالية عليا جدا جدا جدا .




> بحبك فى الله جدااااا


احبك الله الذى احببتني فيه  .. وانا كمان يا ميرا .. والله اني احبك في الله .. ::h::  ::h:: 

شكرا على مرورك المشجع .. وشكرا على صداقك يا ميرا .. اقدر لكِ كل شئ يا اختي .




> ربنا يارب يكرمك ويسعدك ويرزقك باللى تتمنيه واشوفك عن قريب ان شاء الله


امييييييييين .. جميعا يا رب العالمين ..




> ده بس مجرد ترحيب بيكى وان شاء الله الاسئلة المرة الجاية


اهلا وسهلا بكِ في اي وقت .. والله تنوري يا ميرا ..

نسي اقول لك كلام وكلام بس زي كل مرة .. بتخونني الكلمات 
انت ادعي ان ربنا يستجيب الدعاء .. اللهم امين ..

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم 





> أدام كوباية العصير دي ياايمان بصراحة مش حاقدر اتأخر في الرد عليك
> من متابعتي للموضوع عرفت انك مقيمة في المدينة المنورة 
> وبرغم اني اقمت في السعودية ست سنوات جميلة الا ان دايما كانت فيه حاجة بتمنع زيارتي للمدينة كل مرة والمرة اليتيمة اللي زرتها مكنش الوقت المصرح بالزيارة لقبر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وكنا لازم نطلع على مكة مباشرة لارتباطنا بموعد 
> ويمكن عشان كده دايما جوايا حنين للمكان دا لدرجة اني حلمت بيه برغم عدم رؤيتي ليه 
> عشان كده سؤالي حيكون ايه احساسك الفعلي لما قريت كلامي عن محل اقامتك ومدى استطاعتك دائما زيارة قبر الرسول ومسجده والصلاة فيه؟
> وهل انت مداومة على ذلك أم أن قرب المكان جعله بعيدا عن خارطة تفكيرك؟
> 
> أحب هنا أذكر بالخير جارتي وقت اقامتي في تبوك وهي كانت من أهل المدينة المنورة وكانت أطيب جيرة وأحسن عشرة وفعلا نفسي أقدر الاقيها ونتواصل زي ما كنا دايما هنا
> الحبيبة ايمرالد
> لك ولكل أهل المدينة المنورة كل التحية والحب والامتنان


اهلا بعودتك يا اوشااااا  :Aaaaa36: 

وأرجو ان تعذريني على تأخري يا اوشا .. فعلا فعلا اسفة . :Girl (26): 

فكرت كثير في كلامك  ..  ممكن لو تفضلتي لي ان اشاركك تجربتي مع ذلك المكان .. 
سبحان الله يا اوشا .. كنت اشوف معتمرين وحجاج كثير عملو زيارة على المدينة .. لكن للاسف ان وقت الزيارة راح عليهم او الروضة ساعتها تكون مغلقة .. واشوف الحسرة والزعل في عيون البشر لما يخرجو من الحرم من غير ما يزورا الروضة الشريفة ..

في البداية كنت استغرب من زعلهم .. وانزعاجهم .. لان المفروض يكون الاجر اتكتب لهم .. حتى وان لم يقوموا بالزيارة .. 
والحقيقة انا كانت ليا فترة طويييييييلة بعيدة عن الروضة الشريفة .. كنت اكتفي بالصلاة في الحرم .. والمكوث هناك ولاستغلال الوقت .. لكن ان اذهب الى الروضة .. لم افكر بهذا الموضوع من قبل ..  :: 

الى ان جاء ذلك اليوم يا اوشا .. قررت اني ازور فيه قبر الرسول ..يا الهي يا اوشا اول ما دخلت ..الدموع نزلت لوحدها من هيبة المكان وشغور غريب يا اوشا .. روحانية على خوف على رغبة في البكاء ..!!

من بعد ذلك اليوم .. لم استطع العودة الى الروضة  الشريفة .. رجعت زي الأول مكتفيه بالصلاة في المسجد والمكوث فيه ساعات طوال .. كانت تجربة لا نتسى .. لا تنسى لا تنسى .. 

ربنا يعوضك يا اختي بكل خير .. واتمنى من الله سبحانه وتعالى انه يرزقكم جميعا بزيارة قريب يا رب .. اللهم امين .




> ايه احساسك الفعلي لما قريت كلامي عن محل اقامتك ومدى استطاعتك دائما زيارة قبر الرسول ومسجده والصلاة فيه؟


اعرف ناس يا اوشا الحرم قريب عن بيتهم نص ساعة سير على الاقدام ولا عتبوه .. ولا يعرفو كيف شكله من الداخل .. للاسف الشديد .. 
اما عن قبر الرسول .. فأنا اول مقصرة في هذا الموضوع للأسف. :Girl (18): 

سبحان الله .. ربنا يكتب لكم الأجر بالنية يا اوشا .. وخصوصا ان حضرتك حلمتي بيها .. اكيد كان الحلم نفسه هدية من رب العالمين ... 
ربنا يعوضك كل خير يا اوشا .. والله والله اتمنى لك كل خير .




> وهل انت مداومة على ذلك أم أن قرب المكان جعله بعيدا عن خارطة تفكيرك؟


الحمد لله يا اوشا .. وربنا يتقبل منا جميعا الاعمال الصالحة .


الله يكرمك يا اختي والله عودتك اسعدتني جدا .. وسؤالك من الأسئلة القريبة الى قلبي .. فيه تمنيت ودعيت . أشكرك من كل قلبي عليه . :: 

وربنا يذكر جارتك بكل خير .. وجميع المسلمين يا رب ..

اشكرك على عودك يا اوشا .. بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم 




> *أهلا بيكى يا ايمى منورة الكرسى يا قمر
> 
> ايمى انتى من الناس اللى ليها معزه خاصة فى قلبى
> 
> تسجيل حضور ولى عوده ان شاء الله*


اهلا وسهلا يا احلى كلمة .. :Aaaaa36: 
ايه النور دا .. والله منورة منورة منورة ..
يكفيني حضوووورك الباهي يا احلى كلمة .. شرفتيني يا اختي .. :Girl (25): 
ربنا يسعدك انتي وعائلتك كلها .. حقيقي تستحقي كل خير .





> تسجيل حضور ولى عوده ان شاء الله


الموضوع موضوعك .. تشرفي في اي وقت يا اختي .. :Rose2: 
وسأكون سعيدة جدا بعودتك .. اشكرك على اهتمامك بالمرور والتعليق .
واعتذر على التأخير الغير مقصود يا اختي .. :Girl (26): 

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## emerald

> السلام عليكم
> حوار واسئله اكثر من رائعه بحق على مستوى من المناقشه واختيار الاسئله والاجابه عليها 
> ايمى واضح فعلا انك بتحبى القراءه لان اسلوبك سلس وبسيط وله فكر بعيد عن التعقيد والفلسفه ودى ميزة نجاح اى حوار ايضا اشعر بصدق المشاعر 
> بارك الله فيكى واشكرك لردك على اسئلتى البسيطه ومازالت متابعه معكم هذا اللقاء الحميمى الرائع
> بارك الله فيكِ
> تقبلى ارق تحياتى 
> والى لقاء


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله بركاته ..

اهلا بعودتك يا ام البنات .. نورتي من جديد  :Pconfetti: 

الله يكرمك يا ام البنات على كلامك .. لطف منكِ ما تفضلتي وقلته عني يا اختي.
الله يبارك فيكِ .. فأنت نعم الأخت .. وانا سعيدة بإنضمامك الينا .. لانه مكسب لنا جميعا . ::h::  ::h::  ::h:: 

عن نفسي .. احب قراءة مناقشاتك .. لانها تثري العقل .. وتبعث الهدوء والطمأنينة في النفس   :Hug2: .. وعلى مستوى راقي  وعالي جدا ماشاء الله..

اكرر شكري على اهتمامك بالعودة ..وأكيد سأكون سعيدة بمتابعتك  :Rose2: 
واعذريني على تأخري في الرد  ::$: 

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..




> انا راجع ان شاء الله تانى 
> تحيه خاصه لعضوه جميله واخت عزيزه على قلبى لحين الرجوع ان شاء الله


زيزوووووووو اهلا بك ..  :Pconfetti: 

زيزو انت عارف انا جالسة احاول اكتب لك مقدمة  تليق بحضرتك يا اخي .. ليا نص ساعة ولا طلعت كلمة تستحق اني اكتبها عنك  . :Aaaaa29: 

حقيقي يا زيزو انت انسان راقي في تعاملك وكلامك وشخصيتك واختياراتك .. ربنا يسعدك دائما يا رب يارب ..

نورت يا زيزو .. ومنتظرة عودتك .. وانت في احسن حال يا رب .. :Rose2: 

اشكرك على مرورك .. واهتمامك يا زيزو ..

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم 




> ايميرالد الجميلة
> زمردة أبناء مصر 
> 
> لا تعلمي كم سعادتي باستضافتك الجميلة على كرسي التعارف
> فأنت شخصية جميلة بمعنى الكلمة والجمال الإنساني ما أندره في عالمنا 
> أعجبتني ردودك الواعية والبسيطة في المشاركات الماضية 
> وأكدت لي ما لمسته من معرفتي بك ....
> ايميرالد ....
> 
> ...




اهلا بكِ يا قلب مصر .. :Pconfetti: 

او كما احب ان اسميكِ .. الملكة .. حقيقي اسم  يليق عليكِ و على شخصيتك يا ام يوسف .
انت ملكة في حضورك .. وفي ردودك .. وفي مناقشتك .......
ربنا يخليكِ لنا وما يحرمنا منك يا ام يوسف .. نورتي نورتي نورتي. :Girl (25): 

اشكرك على كلامك الي قلتيه في حقي .. اسعدني كثير .. جزاكِ الله كل خير ..




> متى تقول ايميرالد لا وهي تتمنى إن كانت إجابتها بنعم بالفعل


هههههههههههه والله يا ام يوسف .. انا وبكل صراحة اقول لك انها تحصل كثير .. وكمان العكس بيحصل معايا .

بس اكثر المواقف الي بقول فيها لا وانا اتمنى العكس .
لما بكون في موقف احتاج فيه المساعدة .. وخصوصا موقف شخصي او مشكلة شخصية .. بتعرض عليا مساعدات كثيرة والحمد لله .. بس انا ارفض .. 
بكون في امس الحاجة لإني اقول نعم .. بس للإسف بقول لا .. :notme: 





> من الذي تقول عليه ايميرالد هذا الإنسان أثر على تكوين شخصيتي ونضجها وله الفضل في أن ارتقي بأفكاري وثقافتي - وما دوره في حياتك


والله يا ام يوسف .. هي مواقف يا ام يوسف وليسو اشخاصا .
ممكن اقول ان في اشخاص في حياتي العامة وفي المنتدى ..اخدت منهم صفات حلوة .. واتكيفت معاها و وصقلتها  بمعرفتي ..  بس ما اخدت هذه الصفات الا لما اتعرضت لمواقف .. احتكيت مع اشخاص .. :Girl (12): 
الحقيقة يا ام يوسف ..بالرغم من عمري والسنين الي عشتها يا ام يوسف .. بس انا لسه سنة اولى في الحياة .. لسه الحياة بتعلمني ابجدياتها .. فاتت عليا اشواط يا اختي وانا بدور على حاجات واكتشفت انها ما تعني لأحد شئ .. اتأخرت كثير .. بس اهو بتعلم  :Smart:  وان شاء الله .. الاقي الأشخاص الي حيساعدوني اني ارتقي فعلا ويكون لهم الفضل في اني ابحث على هويتي يا ام يوسف ..بس ما اعرف هل انا ابحث عنهم ولا هما الي حيبحثو عني ..؟؟ ولا سنلتقي صدفة يوما من الايام .. الله اعلم .

شكر واجب على سؤال رائع يا ام يوسف . :l2: 



> ايميرالد .... المسامح كريم ...... هل التسامح يكون مجدي في الكثير من اوقات أم أن الإنسان قد يندم على أنه تسامح في وقت من الأوقات


التسامح مفيد في كل الأوقات ..^-^

سأتحدث في الموضوع من وجهة نظري يا ام يوسف .
في الحقيقة يا ام يوسف .. ان التسامح هو افضل اسلوب نتبعه مع من اساء لنا .. 

أولا .. لانه ليس من الضروري ان يتذكر كل مسيئ اساءته ..وممكن ما يكون اصلا شعر انه اساء لنا مجرد رأي جارح او كلمة غير مدروسة في وقت غير مناسب فعل متسرع وكانت نتائجه وخيمة .. ونبقى نحن من يتذكرها .. ونحقد على فاعلها ..بدل من ان نناقش الموضوع معه  ونصارحه بحقيقة مشارعنا .. فبالتالي نكون نحن المسيؤون وليس هو .. 

ثانيا .. تسامحنا مع المخطئ .. لا يعني ان نعود كما كنا معه ..نشاركه الاسرار .. ونتحدث معنا في امورنا الخاصة  .. لكن في نفس الوقت لا نتعدى على انسانيته .. مثلا ان نعبر من جانبه ولا نلقي عليه السلام .. او اذا بدأ هو بالسلام نتجاهله وكأن شيئا لم يكن .. 

ثالثا والاهم .. مفيد جدا جدا جدا للصحة وللبشرة .. 

هذا طبعا رأي شخصي .. وناجح معي والحمد لله .





> "تكلم وأنت غاضب .. فستقول اعظم حديث تندم عليه طوال حياتك"متى تغضب ايميرالد وهل تتحكمي دائما في غضبك وانفعالاتك أم تجدي أنها أحيانا تصيبك برصاصها الطائش بعد أن تخرجي من حالة الغضب


كفشتيني يا ام يوسف هههههههههههههههههههههههه :Girl (1): 

لا لما ازعل ههههههههههه بقول كلام يا ام يوسف الله لا يوريكي ..ولما اهدي هما يفكروني قلت ايش هههههههههههههههههه واصلا  وبما اني محترفة  في الموضوع دا ناوية اعمل كتاب اسمه (( حقل الدرر والطيب .. في وقت العكننه والتعصيب ))  :: 

اصلي لما اكون معصبة وفي غاية العصبية .. اضحك وانا بهزئ الي امامي .. والي امامي بضحك عليا .. وانا ازيد اعصب ويخرج بعد كده الكلام من غير وعي ..  ::cop:: 





> ايميرالد .... ما نوع الزهرة التي تتمني أن تجديها هدية ممن تحبيهم في الحياة


احب زهرة الـ tulip بأنواعها ههههههههههه
واسمحيلي اهديكِ  وردة على أسئلتك الجميلة جدا جدا ..



حقيقي استمتعت بالأجابة على الاسئلة .. وكانت فرصة سعيدة جدا يا ام يوسف .
نورتي الموضوع بوجودك يا اختي .. اكرر شكري على الأسئلة ..

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*إيميرالد .. تحت الأضواء * 


سلمت يداك أختي الفاضلة ( أم أحمد ) على الموضوع الأكثر تميزاً والأكثر جماليةً في منتدانا الرائع .... ولا أظن بأن أحد سـيتسائل لما أقول ذلك !!  ربما لإن الإجابة واضحةً للعيان .. فـإحتواء هذا الموضوع على أحد أجمل أرواح منتدانا أبناء مصر يعد سبباً كافياً لنيله أكثر ... روح الأخت الفاضلة " إيمان " ... 

فضيفتنا لهذا اليوم هي إنسانة هادئة ، بسيطة جداً .. متزنة وتقيس خطواتها بذكاء وبصمت ، إنسانة بالرغم من عدم تواجدها بمواضيعي في قاعة الخواطر  ، ولعله لم يكن بالزمن الطويل الذي انتسبت فيه لمنتدى أبناء مصر .. ولعلها لم تشاهد لي أي خواطر من قبل .... وقد لا تكون تلك الشهور الطوال التي وثّقت بيني وبينها .. لكنها كانت فترة كافية عرفت فيها أبرز معالمها .. , وقد تخيلت أنني ولو للحظة أخاطب فيها نفسي أو اكثر من ذلك ..... إلا أن حضورها ومشاركاتها تجذب الإنتباه وبلاشعور نتتبع وهجها بفضولٍ كبير .. 

وهي شخصية تزدحم الطيبة في داخلها لتنعكس بوضوح على تعاملها مع الآخرين ...، وهي بلا شك تستحق كل حرف يكتب لأجلها ولأنها أيضاً تستحق كل الإهتمام والمحبة .. وهي إنسانة أكن لها معزة وإحترام كبيرين وأن كنت أشك بأنها تعلم ذلك .. ولنبدأ في تسليط الأضواء على ضيفتنا الكريمة من خلال ثلاثون مصباح مضيء  ... 


الضوء الأول 

يقال أن (( الزمن .. بطيء جداً لمن ينتظر .. سريع جداً لمن يخشى ..طويل جداً لمن يتألم .. 
قصير جداً لمن يحتفل .. ولكنه الابديه لمن يحب ))  فما رأيك في هذه المقولة ؟ 
وهل بأمكاننا أن نجعل الحب أبدياً لقلوبنا ؟


الضوء الثاني  

كثيرة هي رسائلنا التي تتعثر و لا تصل لأصحابها .. رسائل قـُدر لها أن تبقى بيننا و بيننا
وقد نكون نحن - ونحن فقط - من يقف عقبة في طريق وصولها .. 
هل تضعين لنا شيئاً هنا من رسائلك تلك ..؟


الضوء الثالث  

في مجتمعنا الشرقي ... علاقة الرجل بالمرأة ... متى تبدأ ؟ ولماذا تنتهي ؟
وهل عدم الاختلاط يؤثر سلبياً على ثقافتنا الجنسية ( مجرد سؤال ) .......!


الضوء الرابع  

في المنتديات ... لماذا يرتدي البعض ثياب الكذب مع سبق الاصرار ؟؟ 
ليتوارى خلف الوجه الآخر للخداع من خلال أقنعة مزيفة 


الضوء الخامس  

جانب سلبي في شخصيتك عجزتِ عن التخلص منه ..، حدثينا عنه .


الضوء السادس 

لا نُعرف قيمة الأشياء إلا عند فقدانها .. شيء فقدتيه ثم أحسستِ بقيمته ؟


الضوء السابع  

بما أنكِ كتاباً مفتوحاً للجميع .. لو طلبت منكِ أن تختاري إحدى صفحات روحك
لتتحدثي بها عن نفسك ، ماذا ستقولين ؟


الضوء الثامن  

ما المعنى الذي تتركه هذه الكلمات بداخلك .. 
الوداع .. الحب ... الصدق .. الأمل .. الصداقة .. الطموح  .. الخيانة .. الوفاء .. الأمانة


الضوء التاسع 

 تمر في حياة كل إنسان لحظات صعبة ... لذا فبكل تأكيد هناك لحظات صعبة
قد مرت في حياتك ... حدثينا عنها ؟


الضوء العاشر  

حُبستِ ظلماً في سجن عبارة عن غرفة ضيقة و صغيرة .. بالكاد تتسع لكِ ..
وسُمح لكِ بإختيار شيء واحد فقط كيّ يكون معكِ بإستثناء الماء والطعام
فقد تعهدوا بإيصاله إليك .. ما الذي ستختارينه .. و لمَ ..؟ 


الضوء الحادي عشر  

ما مدى الصدى الذي يعتمل بداخلك عند ارتطام الرأي والقيم بالآخر المختلف جداً؟


الضوء الثاني عشر  

لوحُملّت وكُلِّفت بحمل حقيبة وزارية في وطنك المملكــة العربـيـــة السعوديــة ...، 
ماهو العمل الذي ستقومين به أو ماهي الأعمال والاصلاحات التي ستنفذيها بلا تردد ؟


الضوء الثالث عشر  

الشعور بالخذلان هل مررت به يوماً ؟ وكيف واجهتيه ؟ 


الضوء الرابع عشر  

دمعة إمرأة .... و انكسار رجل ... ما الاقوى وقعا على نفسكِ / ولماذا؟


الضوء الخامس عشر  

" حُلم يراودك " وتأملين تحقيقة منذ زمن ... حدثينا عنه ؟


الضوء السادس عشر  

لو خيَّروكِ بين خسارة صديقة وبين العيش برفاهية ماذا تختارين ...، ولما ؟


الضوء السابع عشر  

هل إنتابتك الرغبة بالقتل يوماً ؟ إن كانت الإجابة بنعم حدثينا عن هذا الشعور ؟
ومن هو الشخص الذي كنت تريدين قتله .. وما هي دوافعكِ للقتل .؟؟


الضوء الثامن عشر  

الحب ..... أين أنتِ من هذه المفردة ومن هذا المعنى ، كيف هو لديكِ ؟


الضوء التاسع عشر  

((  نعم أتضايق من وجود هذا الفكر لأنه لايزيد المتلقي في منتدى أبناء مصر إلاّ الضياع ))
متى تقولين هذه الجملة؟


الضوء العشرين  

لو قدر لكِ العيش في زمان غير هذا الزمان 
هل ستختارين الماضي أم المستقبل ولماذا ؟


الضوء الحادي والعشرين  

حينما يقحم أسمك في قضية لستِ طرفاً فيها ويطلب منكِ الوقوف بجانب احد الأطراف
هل تعتذرين وتفضلين الإبتعاد حتى لاتخسرين احد الأطراف ؟ 
هل تقفي مع اول من تسمعي منه ؟
أم تحتوي الجميع وتكوني حيادي ؟ 
ولماذا .............؟؟؟؟


الضوء الثاني والعشرين  

هل تعتقدين أن توافق وجهات النظر تبنى على أساس التشابه في الراي؟
أم أن الحوار يبنى على أساس الإختلاف في وجهات النظر ؟


الضوء الثالث والعشرين 

هل حقاً تأثير مقابلة الإساءة بابتسامة في وجه القضية والخصم المسئ
هي كتأثير الإبرة التي تستطيع تفجيـر أكبر بالون في العالم
بمجرد وخزة واحدة منها ؟ ولماذا ؟


الضوء الرابع والعشرين 

حينما تصابين بخيبة أمل نحو أشخاص كنتِ تكنين لهم كل الإحترام 
كيف تتعاملين معهم لاحقاً : هل تواجهينهم أم تتظاهرين بأن شيئاً لم يكن ؟
(( إن كانت هناك خيارات أخرى أذكريها )) 


الضوء الخامس والعشرين 

يقال دائماً ..(( إن الحياة مدرسة كبيرة )) نرى فيها الكثير !
ماهو أقسى درس علمتكِ إياه الحياة ........؟
ومالشئ الذي تعتقدين أن حياتك بدونة ناقصة ؟


الضوء السادس والعشرين  

ذاتنا هي كل مانملك وأغلى مانملك ......... كل مانملك في نطاق سيطرتنا ، 
وأغلى مانملك في نطاق حريتنا ولكن قد نصادف ذلك القيد الإرادي بالمنتدى
و الذي يمنحنا / ويمنعنا ..! فهل تستسلمي أو - إستسلمتي - لذلك القيد ؟



الضوء السابع والعشرين 

في رحلة البحث عن الذات ... أين توقفتِ ..؟؟


الضوء الثامن والعشرين  

في صراع الحياة ... واختلاف الأفكار .. أُسقطت رايتك ظلماً .. فماذا أنت فاعلة ..؟


الضوء التاسع والعشرين  

هل أنت مؤمنة بمقولة (( إنصحني ولا تفضحني )) .. وإلى أي مدى تطبقينها في حياتك


الضوء الثلاثون 

مساحة بيضاء أمنحها لكِ الآن لتكتبي بها ماتشائين عن نفسك وعن أيمن خطاب / ماذا ستكتبين ؟






هناك فى الركن الدافئ بقاعة الخواطر.. سنلتقى
حيث الوجود وجمال لحن العــود يفرش جناحية
وخمائل الحب ، وهـا نحــن نلتقى .. دعيني أذن
ألملم ذاتى من مـــدارات الغربـــــــة والضيـــاع
دعينى هنا أتامل وجهــــك والمجهول فى عيناك
أراقب السحر يطفح نشوان ، ودعينى عن كـثب
أتوقف فى محطــــات يغمرهـــــا قطرات النـــدى
ويعربد الزمان كيفما يشاء ولكن .. وأين انـــا ؟
وأجيبه نيابة عنك :  للحــــزن انــت دونـنــــــا 
هناك بالقاع البعيد ويا للغربة ان وجددت بيينــا
ونضحك .. نضحك ، ملئ أشداقنا ... من قلبنــا
من الزمان ... من المكان ... من الاشياء حولنا
وفي لحظة خارجة عن المنطق .. نعود للمصـير
نعود للسبـــاق الحثيث فى سبــــــيل الحـــــــياه
لنشعل الصبر .. كى ينير شموع الحب فى دربنا

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## emerald

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .





> emerald  
> 
> يامرحبا يامرحبا نورك غطى عالكهربا 
> 
> أولاً يا إيمي أنا شاكرة جدا جدا جدا لجلوسك على الكرسي ياأختي ..وماعارفة ايش اقولك الحقيقة لكني سعيدة جداً بأن لي أخت كبيرة مثلك ياإيمي ..
> وجمال حوارك وردك على الاسئلة مش غريب عليكِ بصراحة ..إيمي من الناس اللي يتركوا انطباع محبب عند غالبية الاشخاص ببساطتها وحبها الخير للجميع ونظرة التفاؤل الجميلة ..
> من أحلى الاشياء اللي لمستها في إيمان هو إهتمامها الشديد برأي غيرها صغيراً كان أم كبيراً وحبها الشديد لعمل المقالب في خلق الله هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> والله مهما قلت ياإيمان ماحوفيكِِ حقك بس هذا لاااااااايمنع إن الاسئلة ورااااااكِ ورااااااااااكِ



اهلا اهلا اهلا زوزو  :Pconfetti: 

زوزوووووو اختي الغالــــية صاحبة الروح الجميلة والاحساس الرقيق .. والحضور الجميل دائما دائما وشريكتي في التخطيط ..  :Friday: 
ربنا يحميكِ يا اختي ويبارك فيكِ.. انت فعلا اخت عزيزة جدا عليا .. ويكفيني انك فاتحة ليا باب استقبال الشكاوي ..واتمنى لكِ كل خير يا اختي ^-^.
شكرا لكِ على مقدمتك وكلامك اللطيف الي فيها .. جزاكِ الله خير .. والله ما اعرف ايش اقول ..اني احبك في الله يا اختي .





> _واحدة بواحدة ياإيمي فاكرة يوم ماعصرتيني عالكرسي؟؟نجي للاسئلة ..(وتوقعي إني أسيح في كل شيء يا إيمي..حركة نذالة ياستي ههههههههههههههههههه)


هههههههههههههههههههه  ::-s: 

لسه كنت بقول .. زوزو الطيبة .. زوزو الطيبة .. 
عموما يعني خدي راحتك ولووووووو كم زوزو عندي انا  :Invasion: 

بس بلاش حكاية السيحان .. اصلي عندي حساسية منها  :Girl (18): 






> **ماهو شعور إيمي لما تعرف أن أعضاءنا الكرام راحوا ميتنج ولا عبروا مشاعر أهلنا ؟؟؟


 :: 

من اولها يا زوزو هههههههههههههههه الواحد يخاف يتكلم في المواضيع دي .. 

بس هو عموما يعني .. :Redface:  .. احم احم احم 

هو من ناحية شعوري .. بحب عادة اني اسمع اخبار الميتنج من الاعضاء .. وايش حصل وايش صار بالتفصيل .. هههههههههههههههههه بس بعض الاحيان  :63:   احس انها اخبار سياسية متكتم عليها و ممنوع انها تخرج خارج دائرة اصحاب الميتنج .. دا هو شعوري .. ومن غير زعل.^-^
اتمنى انهم يتبسطو في كل ميتنج يتعمل ..  :f2: 





> **ماهو أزعج موقف صادف إيمي منذ دخولها منتدى أبناء مصر ؟؟


هههههههههههههه انتِ يا بنتي باين انك ناوية عليا اليوم  ::mm::  

اكثر المواقف ازعاجا حصلت معايا في المنتدى .. اعتقد انه لما مجموعة من الأعضاء حصل بينهم سوء تفاهم .. كانت ايام ربنا ما يعيدها من ايام ..
بس الحمد لله الموضوع باين عليه اتحل والحمد لله .. 

ههههههههههههههه وعلى فكرة يا زوزو انا  مبسوطة انه الي اتنبأتي بيه ما حصل  :: .. ولا كانت حتكون كارثة يا زوزو 





> **في حياة إيمان ذكريات لاتنساها ,,قد تكون مؤلمة وقد تكون سعيدة ...ماهي أكثر ذكرى تؤثر فيكِ لهذه اللحظة وأحسستِ بأنها غيرت شيئاً ما في داخلك ؟؟


فعلا يا زوزو في مواقف .. بتحدث في حياة الانسان .. ممكن انها تغير حياته كاملا .. وموش لازم تكون مؤلمة لدرجة الجحيم على رأي البعض  .. عشان يكون تأثيرها قوي .. ممكن تكون قرصة .. بس تأثيرها قوي يا زوزووووووو

انا الموقف الي ما انساه .. هو اني كنت كسلانة ايام المتوسط يعني كسلانة كسلانة .. شوية وارسب .
وكانو اخواتي كلهم بلا استثناء ماشاء الله عليهم متفوقين ..

في اجارة الصيف الي مفروض انتقل فيها  من مرحلة المتوسطة الي مرحلة الثانوية .. كنا مسافرين 
وكان في محل يبيع براويز كان شكلها جميل جدا جدا يا زوزو .. يعني فوق الخيال ..

ماما اشترت لأخواتي مجموعة .. ولما رجعنا وزعت عليهم البراويز .. عشان يعلقو فيها شهادات التفوق ..
وياحزرك مين الي ما له نصيب في البراويز دي  ::  انا  :: 

امممممممم الي افتكره بعد كده يا زوزو .. ان حالي اتقلب من الصفر الى العشرة  والحمد لله .. اقل من الممتاز مفيششششششششششششش  :Girl (12): ..
 الثانوية كانت البداية وما اعرف فين حتكون النهاية .. الي اتمناه انها ما تكون قريبة ^-^

هي دي حكايتي مع موقف غير لي حيااااااااااااااااااتي كلها .. والسبب .. " برواز صور " 





> **حأذكر لك بعض الكلمات وياريت تقولي لي أول شيء طرأ على بالك لما شفتيهم  ...


-الجزائر.. اغنية الشاب خالد .. لله يا جزائر .. فكرتيني بحاجات حلوة الله يسعدك ^-^
-النجوم.. من المشاهد الرائعة يا زوزو الي شفتها في حياتي كلها.. خصوصا بعد المطر لما تصفي السما ويخف الضوء وتظهر قبة نجوم تلمع بنقاء شئ خرافي سبحان الخالق ..
-السفر.. هواتي المفضلة ..
-الاحلام المستحيلة !! موجودة يا زوزو .. وعلى فكرة هي احلام رائعة ^-^
-الاطفال.. ههههههههههههههههه لعبتي المفضلة .. براءة وافكار ماتخطر على البال .. وشقاوة .ربنا يحميهم يا رب.
-السعادة.. مفتاحها في يد الجميع .. ولما يكون الشئ بين يدك وقريب من عينك ..ما تعطيه كثير من الاهتمام .. على عكس الشئ الي بعيد عن يدك وعينك .
-الظلم .. مافي انسان ما بيتظلم يا زوزو ^-^






> **بما إنك غاوية مقالب ياإيمي وكانت بداية تعارفنا على بعض مقلب من سيادتك كنت حأبكي خلاص ههههههههههههههه (كنت حابة اجيب المقلب هنا بس للاسف بعد تحديث المنتدى طااااااااااار مع الرسائل )..قولي لي من الشخص اللي عملتِ فيه مقلب واتمنيني بعدها انك لو ماعملتيه ,ومن الشخص اللي حابة جدا انك تعملي فيه مقلب (سواء عملتيه او لسة) ومن الشخص اللي كنتِ حاسة انك لو عملتي فيه مقلب هتاخدي على دماغك ..؟؟؟


هههههههههههههههههههههههه ::$: 

شفتي المقلب الي عملته معاكِ .. لو اقدر اسحبه من الحياة ولا ما افتكره يكون احسن .. اكرر اعتذاري لكِ عليه .. 

قولي لي من الشخص اللي عملتِ فيه مقلب واتمنيني بعدها انك لو ماعملتيه

حضرتك طبعا طبعا ..  :: 
ميمو المصري .. زعلت فعلا لما عملت فيه المقلب .. 

وكم عضوة كده 

ومن الشخص اللي حابة جدا انك تعملي فيه مقلب (سواء عملتيه او لسة)

السؤال  دا.. حيطلعني شريرة صح .

 :: 


طيب .. شريرة  شريرة .. عدي عندك .. :: 

العصابة الحلوة .. سااااااااااااامح عطية .. ماروكو .. زيزو يا زيزو.. مظلوم .. حمادو .. وكمان امونة ^-^ صلادينو .. شاعر الرومانسية.
وفي اعضاء كثير .. بس حابة اخليها سر .. ممكن بعدين يوم من الايام يكون نفسي اعمل فيهم مقلب .
وفي عضو اول ما جيت اكتب اسمه .. جات نسمة هواء قوية هزت الشباك والباب .. خوفتني 
عموما  العضو هو .. الأزهري المصري .. 


ومن الشخص اللي كنتِ حاسة انك لو عملتي فيه مقلب هتاخدي على دماغك ..؟؟؟

انا جربتها قبل كده .. نانيس .. ههههههههههههه اكرر اعتذاري منك يا ننوسة .
وكمان اتوقع حسام عمر .. واحمد ناصر  .. يراع .. الدكتور جمال الشربيني .


هههههههههههههههههههههههه سؤال يودي في دهية . :Girl (18): 




> **لغالبية البشر هدف او أهداف في الحياة ,,ماهو هدف إيمي في الحياة وماهي حدود الطموح في شخصية إيمان ؟؟


في عندي اهداف كثيرة .. بس انا قلت اهمها قبل كده الي هيا اخذ ماجستير في التسويق .. 
واعمل مشروع وقف الوالدين .. بس هيا اهداف كثيرة جدا جدا جدا ..

وماهي حدود الطموح في شخصية إيمان ؟؟

طموح !!! 
في طموحات عالية وطموحات عادية .. وحدودها تقريبا وحدة .. ممكن أبدأ بفكرة عادية .. وتكبر الفكرة الى ان توصل الى اعلي درجات الطموح .. 
والعكس صحيح يا زوزو ..لما أبدأ بفكرة كبيرة .







> **متى تشعر إيمان بكل من :


-الوحدة.. عندما افكر اني ممكن افقد اغلي الناس عندي .. شعور قاسي يا زوزو .
-الندم.. هههههههههههه لو راحت عليا التخفيضات وانا ما اشتريت شئ.
-الراحة.. لما انتهي من كل جدولي اليومي .. وايضا بعد ما اصلي صلاة العشاء . :y: 
-الامتعاظ..  لما اشوف سامح عطية على طول هههههههههههه ::$:  .. اممممم لما اكون مبسوطة وفي حاجة كده يتعمل دوشة حوليا  ::-s: 
-السلام.. مصارحة مع النفس .
-انعدام الثقة بالنفس... ^-^ لها اوقاتها 




> **شخصية تأريخية  لطالما أحبتها إيمان ونظرت لها بمنظار خاص جداً ,فمن تكون هذه الشخصية ولماذا؟؟


قصدك شخصيات يا زوزو .. التاريخ مليان بالشخصيات العظيمة الي غيرت في مسار تاريخنا  واثرت فيه .. 

شخصية سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه .. وعباس بن فرناس .




> **هنالك خيط رفيع فاصل بين الصراحة والوقاحة ,وأيضا هنالك من يتجاوز هذا الخيط الرفيع تحت بند الصراحة ,,,برأيك ياإيمي ماهو المقياس او المقاييس الحقيقية للصراحة ؟؟



سؤال صعب يا زوزو ..
حلوة الصراحة يا زوزو ..بس لما تكون في حدود الأدب والمراعاة .. والنية الحسنة .
ولما تخرج عن هذه الحدود .. يتحول الموضوع من المصارحة الى اي حاجة تانية بس بعيدة تماما عن المصارحة .. 




> **فيه مقولة ياإيمي تقول "بأن من لارأي له ,رأسه كمقبض الباب يدير فيها كل من شاء ذلك " ...
> طيب أحيانا يكون للانسان رأي ومع ذلك تجدي رأسه كمقبض الباب كل مين يجي يدوره على كيفه ,,ماهو المعيار الاساسي الذي تقيس به إيمان آراء الناس وكلامهم ؟؟والى أي مدى تؤثر آراء الاخرين فيكِ ؟؟


حلو المثل على فكرة اول مرة اسمع به ^-^

المعيار الاساسي الذي تقيس به إيمان آراء الناس وكلامهم ؟؟ 

اممممم لا يوجد معايير محددة يا زوزو .. بس اكثر شئ المعرفة .. درجة القرب .. السن .. خبرات سابقة .

اراء الناس .. مهمة جدا .. بس الاهم بالنسبة ليا انها ما تدخل في النواحي الشخصية من غير سابق انذار .. 
لإنها بعد كده اما انها تتحول الى مجاملة لا تستطيعي ان تستسيغيها  .. او انها قد تظلمك وتجرح مشاعرك .

والى أي مدى تؤثر آراء الاخرين فيكِ ؟؟

لو اتكلمنا عن الموضوع بالنسبة .. أقول نسبة التأثير 50%.




> حقيقي ياإيمي أنتِ أخت غالية عندي جدا جدا وللاسف التعبير يخونني عندما اتكلم عن أناس هم عندي بمنزلة خاصة جداً ..يشهد الله بأنني أحببتكِ فيه أختي الرائعة ..
> 
> 
> وان شاء الله لو جه على بالي اسئلة ثانية ماحقصر 
> وعملت زي الشطورة لاسيحت ولا شيء 
> 
> خالص تحياتي لأروع إيمان ممكن أي شخص يعرفها ..
> في رعاية الله ..



أسئلة مدروسة يا زوزو وعلى قدر عال من الصعوبة .. اتمنى من كل قلبي انك تسامحيني ان خرجت في اجاباتي عن الاسئلة المطروحة  ..

وشكرا لكِ على الوقت الممتع الي قضيته في الاجابة على اسئلتك .. 

ومبسوطة ان الموضوع عدى من دون سيحان  ::  والله انت بنت عسل يا زوزو ربنا يحميكِ ويسعدك يا رب.
اتمنى لك السعادة وكل خير يا اختي .. اسعدتني جدا جدا جدا .. شكرا لكِ. :Rose2: 

وسامحيني يا زوزو على التأخير .. انت عارفة الظروف .. والحمد لله اتحسنت الأحوال .. وربنا يتمم على خير يا رب.. بجد اسفة عى التأخير .. 

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..




> [frame="2 80"]
> رجعتلك تانى يا ايمىقوليلى عامله ايه على الكرسى يا قمر
> 
> والجو عندك أخباره ايه
> 
> أنا شايفاكى معصورة يا حبيبتى وزوزو قامت معاكى بالواجب وزياده
> 
> وانتى عارفه أختك حونينة قوى علشان كده مش هتقل عليكى
> 
> ...


اهلا وسهلا بعودتك يا احلى كلمة ... :Pconfetti:   نورتي 

ههههههههههههههه يا حنونة انتي .. والله انا مقدرة عودتك .. وسعيدة بها جدا .
والكرسي بيسلم عليكِ .. ويقول يا سلام لو تتبدل الأماكن يا حنونة  :Evil 2: 




> السؤال الاول
> 
> لكل منا امنياته وأحلامه التى يسعى لتحقيقها أذكرى لنا حلم تحقق وأخر لم 
> 
> يتحقق بعد؟


أمنية تحقق .. امممم تقريبا كل أمنياتي الصغيرة الحمد لله حققتها ..

وفضلت الأمنيات الكبيرة .. 
اتمنى يجي يوم واقدر احققها .. للأن ما حققت ولا واحد منها .. بس نفسي اسافر الصين ^-^




> السؤال الثانى
> 
> ايه الموقف اللى ممكن يزعلك ومتسامحيش صاحبه عليه 
> 
> ابدا؟


موقف يزعلني .. :Construction: 

لما أحس ان في شخص بيحرجني بطريقة غير مباشرة وبأسلوب ملتوي ويتعني التقليل من شأني  ..
 وفي نفس الوقت انا ما اقدر ارد عليه .. لان مجرد ردي عليه أكون قد طبقت المثال القائل (( الي على راسة بطحة يحسس عليها )) . دا موقف جدا يزعلني من صاحبة ..  :Girl (9): 





> السؤال الثالث
> 
> لو رشحوكى تكونى مشرفه هتختارى أى قاعة ؟ولماذا؟


 :Girl (12):  :Girl (12):  :Girl (12): 

 طبعا حأترك القاعات لمشرفينها .. لأننا لن نجد افضل من مشرفين منتدى ابناء مصر.. حتى وان كنت اميل 
الى قاعات معينة بطبيعتي .. لكن هذا لايعني اني سأجاري المشرفين في اخلاصهم واهتمامهم ..ومجهودهم .

جزاهم الله عنا كل خير .. اللهم امين .





> السؤال الرابع
> 
> لو طلبت منك توصفى ايمى اللى محدش يعرفها تقولى ايه؟


ممكن اجمع لك اجاباتي السابقة الي اتكلمت فيها عن النقطة دي  يا احلى كلمة ..  :: 

انا فتاة مسلمة والحمد لله .. عمري 23 سنة .. خريجة كلية الإدارة والإقتصاد بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز في جدة .. من سكان المدينة المنورة ..
بسيطة الي درجة الهدوء .. لكني لست هادئة .. أحب ان اكتشف ( ما ـ من ) حولي .. ودائما الجأ الي التحليل في كل حياتي .. أفكر كثيرا .. احب قراءة كل جديد في عالم التمنية البشرية و ايضا الكتب الاجتماعية !! .. احب التعامل مع البشر والنقاشات الصريحة .. لكني لا افضل التجمعات المزدحمة !!!
عيوبي كثيرة .. وأحاول ان اتجنب المواقف التي تظهر عيوبي بشكل واضح ..
احب السيارات وعالم السرعة 

\
/
\
/
بسيطة .. مرحة .. افكر كثير .. شريرة .. احب الجمال بأنواعه .. مجتهدة والحمد لله .. متسامحة ..
أحب الغموض 







> السؤال الخامس
> 
> ايمى لما بتحب تفضفض بتروح لمين؟


عارفة .. انا بأجمع كل همومي .. وبستني الليل لحظات اخر الليل .. اصلى وادعي ربنا .. افضفض واقول كل الي في نفسي .. 

وبعض الأحيان .. اكتب مذكرات .. أو اكتب رسائل بلا عناوين الى اشخاص معينين .. او غير معينين .




> السؤال السادس
> 
> ايه أجمل صفاتك وايه أسوأ صفه وبتحاولى تتخلصى منها؟


اجمل صفة .. هيا الصبر وقوة الارادة والحمد لله .
اسوء صفة .. هيا لما اعصب  (( اتق شر الحليم اذا غضب ))
للأسف بتخرج كل عيوبي في اللحظة دي .. وبإختصار أفضح نفسي  :: 





> أهو علشان تعرفى بس أد ايه حنية قلبى 
> 
> فى انتظار ردك يا جميلة
> 
> فى رعاية الله


ههههههههههههههههههه نورتي يا احلى كلمة .. ولا يهمك .. انت تتفضلي 

بأسئلتك يا اختي .
وشكورة على عودتك واهتمامك .. ومشكورة على الاسئلة يا احلى كلمة .
وأعتذر منكِ على التأخير يا اختي  :Girl (26): 

.. :Rose2: 


بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..




> *اهلا اهلا بيكى يا ايمى
> بجد نورتى كرسى التعارف
> 
> 
> طبعا انت عارفة مدى معزتك عندى.. ولو اننا تعرفنا بعد مقلب جميل خلانى شديت شعرى 
> بس الحمد لله المقلب ده جعلنى كسبت صداقة مع شخصية من اجمل شخصيات المنتدى
> و بجد انا باستنى اشوف ردود; فى اى موضوع يخصنى لانى باستمتع بها جدا
> و كفاية الحب الجارف من الاعضاء و اللى باين من الردود فى الموضوع
> اللى يؤكد مدى قربك من الجميع
> ...


اهلا وسهلا يا دكتور عصام .

دكتور عصام هنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا .. نورت والله يا دكتور .
مبسوطة بوجودك جدا جدا جدا ..  :Girl (25): 

الي ما يعرف الدكتور عصام .. هو احد اكبر مدبرين المقالب في العالم كله ..  وفي نفس الوقت عنده اطيب واحن قلب في العالم  ^-^

ربنا يسعده يا رب ويبارك فيه .. حقيقي من اقرب شخصيات المنتدى الي .
وسعيدة بمعرفته .. وسعيدة بحضوره..  وتواجده .. ومشاركته . :f: 

حقيقي يا دكتور اسعدتني بكلماتك .. الي اعتز بها جدا جدا جدا ... وفرصة جدا سعيدة اننا نلتقي يا دكتور
في هذا الموضوع ^-^ فأهلا وسهلا بك للمرة المليون ههههههههههههه





> انا بقى مش ناوى اسأل اسئلة صعبة 
> لانى بصراحة شايف ان الموضوع اصبح مثل الامتحان 
> و معظم الاسئلة ذات ابعاد نفسية 
> و كان الموضوع مش التعرف على ايمان.. لا ده بقى تحليل لشخصية ايمان
> ههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هيا فعلا أسئلة عميقة ويحتاج لها وقت للتفكير .. ومحاولة اختصار ..
كل كلامي الي قلته سابقا محاولات اختصار هههههههههههههههههه :Girl (26):  مشي انت وريح بالك .

ويارب أكون قدرت أجاوب على أسئلتهم .. بشكل مناسب وفي وقت مناسب .. 




> شوفى بقى يا مدموازيل ايميرالد
> بما انك من هواة المقالب (و طبعا انا اكتر واحد عارف )
> 
> عايزك تحكى لنا عن اطرف مقلب تعرضتى له انت نفسك و لو انت كنتى رديت على هذا الانسان بمقلب اخر 
> فيا ريت بقى تحكى لنا عن مقلب الانتقام 
> هههههههههههههههههه



لاه لاه لاه يا دكتور .. :Nono: 
انا يتعمل فيا انا مقالب .. لاااااااااااا كده كبيرة في حقي .
للآن والحمد لله ما مر عليا مقلب الا ونكشته  :203:  .. .. او اتحول الموضوع في صالحي .. 

سبحان الله .. ما اعرف كيف .. قدرة الله 

بس هو بابا الي يستمر يرعب فيا من وقت لآخر .. بس دا بابا يعني الواحد ما يخاطر ويعمل مقالب فيه الا نااااادرا وهو حاطط يده على قلبه ..  :Girl (12): 

وياما كنت حروح فيها من ردود الأفعال 
 ::  :: 




> دلوقتى بقى اكمل قراءة موضوع التحليل النفسى لشخصية ايميرالد
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> مع اجمل و ارق تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق فى الموضوع و فى حياتك بصفة عامة


أكرمك الله واسعدك يا اخي .. والله نورت نورت .. وأشكرك على مرورك الهادئ ..الجميل .
أسعدتني مداخلتك اللطيفة يا دكتور ...  :Rose2: 

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## saladino

*[frame="2 80"][IMG]http://21za.com/pic/english_welcome001_files/2.gif
[/IMG]


منورة اختى الكريمة /ايمان 

نوعك المفضل من الأحجار الكريمة 

اطيب الامانى بدوام التوفيق والتقدم

[/frame]*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..





> *اختـــــى الغاليــــــه ... ايمــــــــى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بالرغم ان لسه موش اتيحت ليا الفرصة علشان اتعرف عليكى
> 
> فدى فرصة جميله جدا علشان اعرف ايمى عن قرب
> ...



اهلا ومرحبا بكِ يا لولي  :Pconfetti: 

نورتي يا اختي الكرسي .. 
الي يعجبني فيكِ يا لولي .. ماشاء الله حسك الجميل .. و احساسك بالجمال .. صفتين لما تتواجد في شخص واحد .. يكون انسان مميز جدا .. 
و تعجبيني ايضا في حبك للمساعدة في حدود معرفتك و عرضك لها .. مروا عليا ناس .. كرهوني في طلب المساعدة .. :Wacko: 

اقدر لكِ مرورك يا لولي .. وسعدت جدا بإهتمامك بالرد في الموضوع شكرا لولي . :: 





> ماهي الامنيه التي تمنيتيها ولم تتحقق؟؟


تمنيت اني اجي على مصر .. بس الظروف لم تسمح ..
 بس دي امنية حاسة انها حتتحقق ان شاء الله .. عاجلا ام اجلا  :: 




> ماهو القرار الذي اتخذتيه وندمتي عليه ؟؟


قرارات .. !!
انا لسه في طور تجاربي .. لم اصل الي مرحلة اتخاذ القرارات بعد .. 
فالنسبة لي .. كلمة قرارات كبيرة جدا .. تعني مصير بداية نهاية فوز خسارة تغيير كامل .مسؤوليااااات.....
ولله الحمد لم اتعرض لمثل هذه المواقف بعد .. حتى اخذ قراراتي .. واندم عليها .. 
فأنا كما قلت سابقا .. سنة اولى حياة .. اعلم ان هذا يبدو سخيفا نوعا ما .. لكني في طور التغيير الان .
ربما تختلف اجابتي بعد سنة من الان .. الله اعلم .




> موقف مر عليكى وتتمنى ان لايتكرر؟


سأكون صريحة معكِ يا لولي .. وسأذكر لكِ موقف حصل معي السنة الماضية .. واتمنى ان لا يتكرر يا لولي .

نوع الموقف .. مخيف .
المكان .. جدة .. حي البلد .

كنت في جدة .. وعادتي اروح هناك اتمشي في سوق البلد .. وحي البلد فيه مسجد .. هو الي بيعملو فيه 
القصاص .. الي حصل ان الطريق الي يوديكي على السوق يمر بالمسجد .. والوالده ارادت ان ترى سبب التجمع .. وشفت القصاص ..

كان منظر .. ::sorry::  ::sorry::  ::sorry::  ربنا يغفر له ..

ومن ذلك اليوم .. اتغيرت كليا يا لولي .. كل ما اذكر ذلك اليوم ..   :Girl (18):  

الشئ الي يخفف عني .. انه خلص حقه في الدنيا .. قاتل .. وقتل .. خلص حقه في الدنيا ..
ربنا يتقبل توبته .




> ماهو الشىء الذى تخافة ايمى؟


هههههههههههههههه

هنا السؤال المحرج حقيقي يا لولي ..  ::  اصلا انا اعترف لك انا لست شجاعة ..
اخاف من حاجات كثيرة .. بعضها كبير مثل الظلام  والمرض والقرش والبحر عموما .. المهرجين  :Clown:  .. اخاف من الصوت العالي .. والمرتفعات .. بس اجد في تحديها متعة كبيرة جدا ..
وبالنسبة للحاجات الصغيرة .. طبعا اموت رعب من الصرصور .. الكائن الحقير يجري ويسبح وينط ويطير ويمشي ويتسلق الجدر .. لا مبيد يقضي عليه .. ويتكاثر بسرعة  وقذر ولونه  :M:  .. وأي حشرة تطير .
بس طبعا تقوليلي .. صرصور ولا قرش .. ؟؟ اكيد صرصور يعني  :: 




> متى أحسست باحساس الظلم ؟


عادي يا لولي .. تقريبا بشكل مستمر .. كلامي هذا ليس سلبية او تبلد .. بس انا عارفة السبب .. 
وما اقدر اغيره .. الا بصعوبة بالغة .. احتاج لتغييره قدر اكبر من الحرية .. ^-^





> ما هو العيب الذى ما زلت تحاولى التخلص منه؟


عارفة يا لولي .. انا كنت كاتبه لسته عيوب .. 
ولما انتهيت .. شفت اني كاتبه صفات موجودة في كل انسان .. لا تؤثر في قدرة .. ولا تزيده شرفا .

و أصدقك القول يا لولي .. 

العيب الذي لا بد ان نغيره .. هو العيب نفسه 

لا يوجد انسان كامل .. وهذه الجملة  تقتلنا .. 
انا لا اريد الكمال .. لأننا نعرف من هو الكامل وله المثل الأعلى ..لكن ايضا لا نريد ان يضغط عليا ونشعر 
اننا محاصرين بهذه الكلمة (( العيب )) ..
اريد ان افعل ما يحلو لي .. بما اني لا اخالف الشرع والدين .. لكن هذا ممنوع .. لانه عيب !!!!!! ::eek:: 

وانا هنا لا ادعو للثورة على العادات والتقاليد .. بالعكس .. انا اتمنى ان يأتي اليوم الذي افعل  فيه ما اريد بدون ضغوط او نظرات متابعة لكل حركاتي .. 

ربما لهذا السبب لم استطع ان اجد عيوبي .. واصرح بها .. فأنا لست قاتله او سارقة .. او مجرمة او ........
انا فتاة عادية .. عادية .. عادية .. لا اتمنى الكمال .. ومن الممكن ايضا هو لا يتمناني .. :good: 

قد لا توافقيني في كلامي .. لكن هذا ما اشعر به يا لولي   ::hop::  .. واعذريني ان خرجت عن السؤال .






> انا دايما بحب اكون خفيفة 
> 
> واسئلتى كمان خفيفه 
> 
> موش بحب اكتر 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


حضورك يا لولي 

م  ::h::  م  ::h::  ي ::h::   ز .. وأسألتك كذلك ..
 فعلا كانت من اكثر الاسئلة تأثيرا في .. واعتقد ان هذا يبدو من الاجابات عليها  ::  انفعلت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حقيقي حقيقي .. وجودك اسعدني فوق ما تتصوري ..
 اتمنى انك تقلبي كل محبة واحترام وتقدير مني يا لولي .. واهلا بمتابعتك في اي وقت .. ^-^

شكرا لكِ على مرورك وأسئلتك .. :Rose2: 

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## مظلوووم

يا اهلا يا اهلا بايمان باشا على كرسى الاعتراف  :: 
حقيقى من الاعضاء اللى باعزهم جدا جدا  :f:   :f: 
وما شاء الله واضح مدى حب اعضاء منتدى ابناء مصر ليها وربنا يزيد حب الناس ليكى يا ايمان  :: 
ودا لانها من الاعضاء المميزين حقيقى وليها بصمه فى مواضيعها ومقالبها كمان هههههههههههههه
مرور سريع ومتابعه وان شاء الله اجى باساله جامده  :: 
ويجعلوا عااااامر بيكى يا ايمان
انووووووبيس

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم .





> *ايمرالد 
> منورة الكرسى كرسى مريح جدا وعلى الموضة 
> انا مش بحسد خالص 
> انا جيت اسجل حضورى 
> واسل سؤال واحد 
> *


اهلا وسهلا يا سابرينا ..  :Pconfetti: 

أولا عذريني على الأخير في الرد  :Girl (26): 
منورة يابنتي .. لكِ فترة غايبة .. عسى يكون المانع خير .. 
ياستي اتفضلي تعالي الكرسي يكفي مية .. انا ازيح كده شوية .. و اتفضلي جمبي ..  :: 
ها ايش رأيك مريح صح ههههههههه :: 

اتفضلي أسئلي ولا يهمك يا اختي .. ومرحبا بك وبسؤالك دائما . :f: 





> من خلال متابعة اجابة الاسئلة ذكرتى انك تحبى تحليل كل شئ 
> الم تصدمى يوما او تحزنى بسبب هذه الطبيعة ؟ فكثيرا من التحليل يصدمنا بالواقع 
> او يجعلنا نرى او نعرف اشياءا تألمنا او تصدمنا!!!!!!!!!!!! اشرحى مع التوضيح


صحيح يا سابرينا .. تحليل كل ما يحيط بكِ يظهر لكِ كل شئ ويكشف المستور من خبايا الأمور ..
بعد كده نواجه الواقع .. والواقع هنا .. ممكن يكون واقع جارح ومؤذي .. وممكن يكون واقع جميل .

لكن يا سابرينا .. رأيي الخاص في صدمة الإنسان لما يكتشف وقائع احداث حصلت له ..
سببها انه اكتفي بما توصل اليه من نتائج .. ولم يبحث عن السبب .
 لكل شئ سبب يا اختي .. فإذا عرف السبب بطل العجب .. 
اتعلمت  .. اني ما احكم على الشئ بمجرد انه ظهر لي من خلال تفكير وتحليل .. لأني لا اعرف سبب حصوله .. ممكن اكون انا المخطأة في حق نفسي طبعا جهلا مني  ..  وفي دي الحالة لا توجد صدمات ولا ما يحزنون فأنا من سببت لنفسي هاذا الأذى .. من الطبيعي اني لن اصدم بنفسي .. لكن سأحاول تجتب هذا الخطأ مرة اخرى  .. 

هكذا هيا الحياة .. لا يمكن ان نأخذ سبب من غير مسبب ..

السؤال هنا يا سابرينا ..

متى اشعر بالحزن .. هذه الطبيعة ؟

اذا كان الموضوع فيه خيانة وطعن من الظهر من اقرب الناس الي  ..
 لكن غير ذلك .. بتحصل في احسن العائلات ^-^ لأنه عادة اكون انا سبب حدوث مشاكلي بنفسي . :f: 





> هذا السؤال اجبارى وعليه 5 درجات هم كل درجات الامتحان 
> تحياتى لك ايمرالد سابرينا


ههههههههههههههههههههه الله يسعدك يا اختي ..
نورتي الموضوع بسؤالك .. صحيح انه سؤال واحد  .. لكنه فعلا فعلا سؤال قيم .. ومختار بعناية .. :Girl (25): 

تسلمي يا سابيرنا .. ولا تطيلي الغيبة .. :Rose2: 

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## emerald

> الـــسلام عــليكم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..




> إزيك ياإيــــمي
> 
> أخبارك يا جميييل .. وحشتيني جداااا والله
> 
> بقااالي فترة مش بدخل المنتدى 
> 
> وأول ما دخلت لقيتك يا عيني
> 
> على كرسي التعااااارف 
> ...


اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بأمونة حبيبة قلبيييييي  :Pconfetti: 

انتي يا بنتي مختفية فين .. لا تقولي كلية ههههههههههههههه العذر دا ابداااا ما يمشي معايا  :: 
وحشتيني . ان شاء لله نلتقي على الماسن قريب يا رب  :61: 

امونة .. انت عارفة معزتك عندي يا اختي ..أحب فيكِ لمساتك المميزة وثقافتك العالية .. :: 
 ربنا يسعدك ويزيدك من علمه .. حقيقي نورتِ الكرسي .
اتمنى لكِ كل خير يا اختي .. ^-^






> ايه المجالات اللي بتحبي تقرأي فيها ؟ وايه أحلى الكتب اللي قرأتيها ؟


احب أقرأ في مواضيع التنمية البشرية زي ما تعرفي .. وفي المواضيع الادارية .. والتاريخ .. 
في مجالات اخرى زي ما تقولي مواضيع ترفيهيه.. زي المواضيع الإجتماعية .. والديكور .. روايات ^-^ بي موش الروايات المترجمة .. :Dry:  

وايه أحلى الكتب اللي قرأتيها ؟

أحلى كتاب قرأته للآن .. بالأصح هي رواية .. اسمها 80 عاما بحثأ عن مخرج .
بالنظر الى مجريات القصة واحداثها..وفين كتبت ومتي ومين كتبها .. وفكرتها . :l2: 
النهاية المفتوحة .. هي رواية رمزية هادفة .. اتذكر اول ما دخلت المنتدى .. كنت اكتب في توقيعي
الكتب الي جاري قراءتها .. وخليت الكتاب دا في التوقيع لمدة طويلة .. لأني حبيته جدا .. كان 
وما زال كتاب مميز يا امونة ..^-^





> أما السؤال التاااني والأهم .....
> 
> 
> 
> إيه هيا مواصفات فارس أحلامــــك ؟؟
> 
> 
> قووولي بقة كل اللي في نفسك ومن غييير كسووووووووف


هههههههههههههههههههههه

 تصدقي اني ما انتبهت للمنيو اقصد للسؤال ..  :Poster Oops: 


غير الدين والأخلاق يا امونة .. يكون حنون طيب ومهتم .. 

 ::$:  ::$:  ::$: 




> هرجلعك تاني يا إيمـــي 
> 
> استنيني اوعي تقومي من على الكرسي قبل ما ارجع
> 
> سلاااام يا قمر


تنوري من جديد يا امونة .. وعودتك ستسعدني جدا يااختي ..
شكرا لكِ على تشريفك الغالي يا امونة .. حقيقي مبسوطة بيه .. وبأسئلتك يا اختي . :Rose2: 
جزاكِ الله خير ..

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## emerald

> [frame="13 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> [/frame]


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .




> اهلا اهلا اهلا بالغالية والرقيقة ايمى
> منورة يا حببتى الكرسى وضيفة جميلة وعزيزة على الكل
> ايمى انتى من البنوتات اللى بحبها وبحترمها بجد
> وكان ليا معاكى سهرة تجنن على الماسنجر عرفنا فيها بعض شوية اظن فكراها طبعا
> اول ما عرفت انك هتكونى ضيفة الكرسى جهزت اسئلة كتير كنت احب اعرفها منك
> لكنى سبقونى كتير فيها وسئلوها لكن مش مهم مين سأل المهم انى ايمى اللى جاوبت عليها
> ولاقيت فى كلامك شخصية جميلة وطيبة ومثقفة ومحترمة اتمنى من الله التوفيق الدائم لكى يا ايمى
> ودمتى اخت غالية وعزيزة
> وتقبلى تحيااااااااااااتى


اهلا اهلا اهلا بالحبيبة ندى الأيام . :Pconfetti: 
اعذريني على التأخير يا اختي .. :Girl (26): 
نورتي ياندى  .. والله ما اعرف ايش ارد على كلامك... جزاكِ الله خير يا اختي .. اسعدتيني جدا بكلامك .
ولكِ في قلبي عزة خاصة .. انت عارفة قد ايش اعزك واقدرك .. حقيقي ماشاء الله عليكِ.. قلبك مليان بالإيمان .. وكلامك كله مواساة يا ندى .. بالفعل كانت سهرة مميزة .. 
اتعرف فيها على اختي العزيزة ندى .. ومن بعدها اصلا بطلت اناديكِ وئام .. ههههههههههههه ::p: 

فرصة سعيدة اني شفتك هنا .. نورتي يا اختي .. ربنا يسعدك ويبارك فيكِ. :Rose2: 
واجدد شكرا على كل شئ يا اختي .مرورك .. تعليقك .. مساعدتك .. مواساتك ........ ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h:: 

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الصراحه الواحد لو قعد يكتب بقى يقول شعر  فى الاختيار الجميل ده لايمان مش هيديها حقها الصراحه 
نخش بقى فى الاسئله وربنا يعينك كفايه اننا بنسال وانتى قاعده :Girl (9):  

1- إذا كانت لديكى الفرصة للقيام برحلة اسبوع إلى إحدى دول العالم فأيها تختار ولماذا ؟

2- ماذا يمثل لك المنتدى ؟ 

3- ماهى السلبيات الى انتى شيفاها ومش عايزه يكون ليها تواجد مابينا كشباب وشبات بردو مش مشكله 

4- ايمان امتى بتبتسمى ابتسامه امل ومتى تصابين باحباط ؟

5- مين من الاعضاء تنسب ليهم الصفات ديه 

طيب : 

مخلص : 

شقي :

ذكي : 

رومانسي : 

اجتماعي : 

صارم : 

دماغه ناشفه: 

محبوب : 

مواضيعه تحفه : 

عضو يعجبك اسمه:

عضو تحسه هادىء :

عضو تتمنى تشوفه :

عضو نفسك تهديه باقة ورد: 

عضو مشااارك وفعال :

عضو مجنون شويتين :

عضو رقيق جدا:

عضو تحسيه مرتب جدا في مواضيعه: 

عضو بسرعة يغضب :

عضو تحبى تتابع مواضيعه:

عضو ما بتشوفوش بالمنتدى الا نادرا ونفسك يشارك على طول :

عضو يحب الخير لاخوانه بالمنتدى :

عضو يحب يجادل كثير :

عضو تحبى تغير اسمه :

ربنا يقويكى يارب  والصراحه انتى مكسب جميل للمنتدى وانا مستمتع بقرايه ردودك الجميلة دى  :f: 
مع فائق تقديرى واحترامى  :Girl (29):

----------


## محمود زايد

السلام عليكم
ازيك يا ايمان؟ اتمنى تكون بخير
ومنوره كرسى التعارف 
بدون مجامله او تزويق فى الكلام بجد انتى عضوه رائعه واضافه للمنتدى 
وانا عن نفسى لما بشوف مشاركاتك برتاح نفسيا لكلامك وردودك
ويكفى كل ردود الاعضاء فى الموضوع علشان نعرف مدى حب واحترام الجميع لكى 
وليا سؤالين كده على الماشى 

1_ لو رجع الزمن بيكى هل كنتى هتبقى ايمان بتاعت دلوقتى ام فيكى اشياء هتتغير؟
2- ايه هو اكتر عيب فيكى وتتمنى تتخلصى منه ؟

وكفايه كده علشان انا شايف ان مافيش حاجه الاعضاء سابوها ومش سألوك فيها وربنا يكون فى عونك
وقاعه الالعاب منتظراك بما انك من محبى الالعاب زيى كده 
وربنا يوفقك دايما وتحققى كل ما تتمنيه

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم .





> *
> 
> عدنا...
> 
> في الأول يا ايمي اسمحيلي أسجل إعجابي الشديد بإجاباتك عن الأسئلة بعفويتك اللي كلنا عرفناكي بيها و بعيداً عن النمطية أو التصنع....
> *


اهلا بعودتك يا شعاع .. :201: 
وسامحيني يا اختي على التأخير .. أعتذر لكِ وبشده .

نورتي من جديد بأسئلتك يا سارة .. 
مبسوطة بعودتك و مبسوطة بكلامك ورأيك في اجاباتي .. والله يعني لي الكثير ..  
شكرا لكِ يا اختي .. دائما كلامك يكون بلسم ليا يا سارة .. ربنا يسعدك ويبارك فيكِ.
بغض النظر عن صعوبة الأسئة لكن بالفعل نورتي من جديد ^-^





> _"الجحيم...هو عيون الآخرين" إيه رأيك في المقولة دي أو لأي مدى من وجهة نظرك هي صحيح؟؟


اتفق مع المقولة في المعني وليس في اللفظ. " الجحيم" .. اعتقد ان اللفظة اعطت الموضوع اكبر من حقه !!.
نعم اهتم بتتبع نظرات الآخرين  " المشبوهة" لي .. نعم اهتم لمعرفة السبب .. وان كان لابد من تغييره سأغيره . :Girl (25): 

لكن ان اهتم لكل نظرة وقعت عليّ.. وكل عين لمحتني .. لا اعتقد ذلك .. الا اذا كنت مصابة بجنون الارتياب :96:  ههههههههههههههه تصوريني وانا براقب كل من حولي .. والويل لمن تقابل نظراته نظراتي .. :Chased: 




> _إيمان بتفتقد ايه في حياتها؟؟؟


اممممممم

كحياة عموما يا شعاع .. الحمد لله مستورة يا بيه  :: 
لكن لما نتعمق في الحياة ونتخصص فيها .. نعرف ان  طبيعة الحياة الي نعيشها .. تجبرك على انك تتخلي عن حاجات مقابل حاجات اخرى
 وبعد فترة تشعري للحنين لها ونفسك ترجعي الزمن وتعدلي  بس دا تقريبا يعني صعبة حبة ونص .. او ..
 لمجرد ان الأيام بتجري بسرعة فائقة .. تلاقي الصغير كبر  .. كل ما كان مسموحا به سابقا اصبح ممنوع .. حاجات تفتقديها فعلا ..


أعرف اني ما جاوبتك .. بشكل مباشر .. لكن ماذا اقول لكِ؟؟

بعض الأحيان أفتقد الإزعاج الدوشة .. وأحيان اخرى افقتد الهدوء ..>> لا احتاجه بل افتقده<<
وهكذا يا شعاع .. الموضوع متناقض .. ويعتمد على ما تقدمة لكِ الحياة من مواقف .. 






> _كلنا بتمر بينا في حياتنا تجارب بنخرج منها بعبرة...سؤالي...إيه بعض و أهم العبر اللي خرجت بيها إيمان من تجاربها لحد دلوقتي في حياتها؟؟؟


ههههههههههههههههههههه حاليا انا حأقولك عبرتين .. بس عبرتين ايش جاااااامدين  :good: 


سوء الظن والحكم السريع سلوك سئ جدا جدا جدا ...

 حتى لا اضع نفسي والآخرين في موقف جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل .. التروي والصبر سلوك جيد .
::

:

ولا تؤجل عمل اليوم الى الغد .. 

حتى لا اشعر بشعور سيئ اذا ما حصل امر طارئ او خارج عن الارادة .




> _السؤال ده استوحيته من أسئلة أنفال..اللي بجد بعتبرها أكتر ما قربنا من شخصية ايميرالد...
> 
> القلب دايماً في بحثه عن الحب_أيا كان نوعه_عامل زي الطفل الصغير اللي بتجذبه فراشة جميلة و يفضل ماشي وراها و مركز معاها قوي لدرجة انه ممكن يقع في حفرة و هو مش واخد باله منها...
> العقل...هو الأب الحازم الحنون اللي بيلحق الإبن بلطف و برفق قبل أما يقع من غير ما يحط أي أهمية للفراشة الجميلة...
> 
> تفتكري يا إيمان لو في مرة من المرات الإبن وقع في حفرة...و اتجرح جرح عميق...لأي مدى ممكن يكون دور الأب مساعد؟؟؟و لا مش هيقدر؟؟؟..


عارفة .. عجبني تعبيرك يا شعاع ^-^

حقولك قصة تحالف سابقة واقيه على مدى الحياة .. 

 ::h:: قصة تحالف القلب والعقل . ::h:: 

بدأت القصة يا شعاع لما اتعرض القلب الي أول جرح له .. وكان الجرح قاسي جدا جدا جدا .. واستمر القلب يذكر هذه الجرح طويلا .. الى ان بدأ العقل يتنبه للموضوع .. 
حاول كل جهده انه يخليه يفكر بإيجابيه .. وان الحياة لسه مستمرة .. ومن الغلط ان الوضع دا يستمر .. 
لكن القلب ابى ان يخرج من هذه الحالة . :Girl (18): 
فإقترح العقل على القلب فكرة التحالف .. ومحتواها ان العقل سيمحي هذه الحادثة من مخزنة .
ولا يعود للتفكير فيها .. كحل أمثل  هذه المشكلة .. 
\
/
وبالفعل يا شعاع .. نفذ العقل وعده للقلب .. وتحسنت حاله .. 
لكن هنا شيئاً ما ينغص عليه فرحته اذا فرح .. شيئاً ما يبقيه بعيدا عن اي تجربة جديدة وعن اي اختلاط بالبشر .. هو لا يتذكر ماهو .. لكنه يشعر به .. ::sorry:: 

لأن العقل يستطيع مسح كل المعلومات وكل احداث المواقف .. لكن من الصعب عليه مسح الشعور .. والإحساس .. 

ولن يخرج القلب من الحفرة .. الا اذا اقتنع تماما بوجوب ترك الماضي للماضي .. ولا بأس ببعض الذكريات

هذه القصة احكيها لكِ من وجهة نظري .. :2:  
اعتذر ان كنت طولت عليكِ .. بس فعلا سؤال جميل يا سارة .. 





> _هقولك مجموعة كلمات تقوليلي أول فكرة بتخطر على بالك لما تشوفيهم و من غير تفكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير رجاءً...


فرصة تانية ........ وفرصة ثالثة ورابعة وخامسة.. 
النجاح ........ تجربة حلوة في الحياة.
الوطن... شخص .. مكان .. عمل ... ملجأ 
آخر الليل ..... غير اني اتكفش من بابا ههههههههههه.....  نجوم جميلة .
طريق ..... راوية نجيب الكيلاني .. الطريق الطويل .
بابا ::  ........  عمو ابو سارة .. افتكر عمتي زينب  ::  ......... الطيبة والخلق الجميل .
الخريف ........ سمر ... لأنها تحب الفصل دا 
باقة ورد ....... من الهدايا الي نفسي احصل عليها يوما ما !!!




> _ياترى إيه أكتر الصفات الجميلة فيكي اللي شايفنها المقربين منك....و أكتر الصفات اللي مش جميلة...بردو من وجهة نظر المقربين ليكي..



امممممممممممم 

 :Girl (12): 


موش انا الي المفروض اجاوب على السؤال .. :Redface: 






> _في أشخاص في حياتنا ....مش كل القواعد بتنطبق عليهم...مش كل ما يعملوا حاجة تزعلنا نخاصمهم و نبعد عنهم مش كل ما نحس انه في حاجة مش مظبوطة في كلامهم بنفكر وراها و نحلل و نعلل...بالعكس بنعمل نفسنا مش واخدين بالنا...لأنهم بإختصار بالنسبة لنا مش زي كل الناس...
> 
> لو حد قريب قوي من إيمان عمل حاجة قاسية جرحتها...ايه الموقف اللي بتاخده ايمان؟؟؟يا ترى بتلوم و تعاتب؟؟؟و لا بتفضل الصمت؟؟؟


يعني ايش قاسي ؟؟  وفي اي موقف ؟؟

في حدود القساوة الي جربتها من أصدقائي للأن .. بعدي وأتجاوز .وكذلك المواقف 

موقف بسيط ..

فرضا لو زميلتي .. افشت سر خبيته عندها .. أكيد يعني لن ألومها هي.. سألوم نفسي في الأول والأخير .
و موقفي منها .. اذا كان هذا هو الخطأ الوحيد .. سأتوقف عن مشاركتها لأسراري ... واكمل عادي .

موقف صعب ..

وفرضا .. اذا زميلتي .. قالت على لساني كلام كبير كبير كبير غير صحيح .. أشوف الدافع اولا .. ممكن تكون فاكرة  نفسها بتدافع عني .. او بتخلصني من مشكلة .. 
وممكن يكون دافها سيئ ..

عموما .. موقفي منها .. اني اخليها تصلح الغلطة قبل ما تكبر .. ان صلحتها وكانت فعلا نيتها سلمية .
عادة بعدي على الموقف .. ولا كإن شئ حصل .. وان صلحت الموقف وكانت في البدء نيتها سيئة .. بأخد وقتي .. وبعدين نرجع تاني .

 اما ان رفضت تصلحه او صلحت الغلطة بكدبة تانية .. هنا أتحول لشريرة .. وأترك الباقي لمخيلتك  يا سارة ..

عموما كل الكلام دا يختلف بحسب الأشخاص والمواقف ..  ::hop:: 




> _ايه هي أكتر الصفات الإنسانية اللي بتحبيها في البني آدم؟؟؟و اللي بتكرهيها؟؟؟


انا حأقول صفات في تعجبني في التعاملات الإنسانية ..
الطيبة و العطف والمشاركة والكرم والتفهم والروح الحلوة و الاحترام و في صفة تعجبني جدا جدا بس مالها اسم هههههههه

بردو صفات في التعاملات الانسانية .

البرود .. العصبية .. ادعاء الكمال .. وتقريبا كده التطنيش وليس التنفيض .. بعد الأحيان اقدر حالة الي بينفضو .. بس الي بيطنشو ههههههههه  :Bur2: 




> _امتى إيمان ممكن تقول لنفسها"اتسرعت مكنش المفروض عملت كده"؟؟؟و هل حصل ده قبل كده؟؟


هههههههههههههههههههههه

هيا بقولها .. بس الحمد لله في النهاية بعدي على خير .. 
والحقيقة لا يحرني موقف عشان اذكره هنا يا شعاع ..  ::$: 




> _ايه الموقف اللي اتخذتيه و لما أعدتي تفكير فيه بينك و بين نفسك...قلتي برافو عليكي يا إيمان..


هي عادة تكون كلمات يا شعاع .^-^
كلمات قلتها في مواقف معينة .. و لما استرجع الموقف .. أقول الحمد لله قلت الكلمة دي بدل دي .





> _إيه الحاجة اللي إيمان بتفتخر انها طلعت بيها على مدى 23 سنة مرت...


أصعب سؤال لان  :: 

للآن .. والحمد لله .. ما عملت حاجة تدعو للفخر هههههههههههههههههههه 
ان شاء الله قريب .^-^




> _ايه اللي الفكرة اللي لو خطرت على بالك في وقت من الأوقات ممكن تخليكي تبتسمي..


فكرة ان عندي صديقات عزيزات احبهم جدا جدا جدا ..  من مصري  :l2: 




> _الإنسان الحساس من وجهة نظري هو نوع راقي من البشر...بس في ضريبة بتندفع في المقابل من مشاعره و أعصابه...
> يا ترى يا إيمان متفقة معايا و لا ايه رأيك؟؟؟؟و ايه هو أصلاً تعريف الإنسان الحساس من وجهة نظرك..


حلو تعريفك يا سارة للإنسان الحساس .. بأتفق معاكِ جدا .

الإنسان الحساس " الطبيعي " دائما يحترم ويقدر الغير .. وينتبه ويلاحظ افعاله لا تجرح اي انسان او اي مخلوق .. 
ولما ما يُبادل الإحترام باحترام .. او مثلا يُقابل بالجفاء لما يراعي الغير .. بيتهز .. ويشعر بعدم التقدير .. ويبدأ يفكر ويشوف سبب هذا التعامل ..
 طبعا هو ما يشوف شئ في تصرفاتهم .. دائما يحط الغلط في نفسه .. في شئ ما يمنعه من انه يلوم الغير ..
 فيدفع ثمن غالي جدا .. وراء حساسيته ..

بس اشوف ان الحساسية عند البشر درجات .. ولما تكون زايدة زي الي عندي .. نخرج عن كونها رقي 
لتتمثل في هيئة غلاسة و ثقل .




> _"eyes are the window of our souls"
> إيه رأيك؟؟؟


جدا يا شعاع ..^-^

هي نوع من انواع التجسس للحصول على العلومات العسكرية ..
هي ابسط سبيل لمعرفة حقيقة مشاعر الإنسان .
هي جهاز كاشف للكذب عند البعض .
هي فعلا نافذة لأرواحنا يا سارة .. وحقيقي احمد ربي عليها .. وادعو ان ربي ما يحرمنا منها .




> _كلمة تحبي توجهيها لشخص أو مجموعة من الأشخاص سواءً من المنتدى أو في حياتك يا ترى تقولي ايه....و لو تحبي...لمين..



[frame="2 60"]بقول لكل الي مر من هنا .... ولكل من جاء وسأل .
نورتوني واسعدتوني .

 ::h::  ::h:: 

بعض الأحيان اتأخر في الرد ..اعذروني ولا تلوموني.
وشكرا على كلامكم في حقي .
 :f: 
ربنا يسعدكم يا رب .. ويبارك فيكم .. اللهم امين يا رب.

 ::h:: 

وبارك الله فيكم [/frame]




> يارب تكون أسئلتي خفيفة عليكي يا حبي...
> 
> انتي عارفة قد ايه انا سعيدة بوجوددك ع الكرسي....
> أرق الأمنيات بحياة جميلة سعيدة...و تحققي كل اللي بتتمنيه...
> 
> 
> 
> لكِ...من أعماق القلب..
> خالص الحب...



شعاع .. نورتني يا اختي .. وسعيدة بأسئلتك ..
كانت دعوة جميلة للتفكيرة والتأمل .. وشكرا لكِ على عودتك .. اهتمامك .. يعنيان لي الكثير يا سارة .
وايضا شكرا لكِ على الامنية يا سارة .. اتمنها لكِ ايضا .. لأنك تستحقي كل خير ..

اجدد شكرا لكِ يا سارة على الوقت الممتع هذا .. :Rose2: 

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبنة الفاضلة / امريلد
صدقينى وكأننى أعرفك تماماً فكل إجاباتك لا تخرج إلا من صاحبة القلب الرقيق الطيب امريلد . قرأت كل الأسئلة وكل الأجابات . والله يا ابنتى انى احبك فى الله . بارك الله فيك . لى طلب وليس سؤال . اريد أن اعرف احب دعائك وانت واقفة أمام مقصورة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . اشكرك ولا تنسينا كلنا بالدعاء . دمت بخير

----------


## loly_h

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتـــــه ...

ايمــــــــى الحبيبه



بعد متابعتى للأسئلة ولآجوبتك

كل اللى اقدر اقوله 

إنتى فعلا جميلة ياإيمــــــــــى



لما بتجتمع الثقافة مع التهذيب فى شخص

بيكون إنسان جميل جدا

وبجد سعيده  جدا إنى اتعرفت على ايـــــــمى الجميلة

وربنا يوفقك دايما إن شاء الله...

اشــــــــوفك على خيــــــــــر.*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..





> الله يخليكي يا إيمان.. 
> و ده أنا إللي مفروض إني أكون سعيدة اني 
> اتعرفت عليكي.. حقيقي سعدت بمعرفتك.. 
> (على فكرة، اسم ايمان ده غالي عليا أوي، عندي واحدة صحبتي اسمها ايمان، بس هي سافرت السعودية دلوقتي، في الهدا.. أنا مولودة في جدة على فكرة!)


اهلا بعودتك يا ريم .. :201: 
نورتي من جديد ^-^

جزاكِ الله خير على كلامك يا ريم .. انتِ فعلا اختي الصغيرة الي اعتز بوجودها معانا .. وسعيدة جدا جدا
بتقدمها ونجاحها .. واتمنى لك مزيد من النجاح .. وربنا يوفقك .. فعلا تستاهلي كل خير يا ريم .
فرصة سعيدة جدا جدا جدا يا اختي .

وربنا يرجع لك صديقتك ايمان سالمة يا رب .. وان شاء الله تنورينا يا ريم .. بزيارة انت واهلك .
وتزوري المكان الي  اتولدتي فيه .. اتوقع انها حتكون لحظة مميزة جدا يا ريم  :Girl (1): 







> لا مكنش قصدي والله.. !! .. بس هي مجرد فكرة، أصل في ناس بتؤمن انه بعد ما يموتوا ربنا هيوهبهم حياة تانية.. بس مش كإنسان.. و ربنا يهدي الجميع.. فأنا قلت ألعب شوية و أفكر ممكن أنا أتمنى أبقى ايه.. و إيمان تبقى ايه.. 
> 
> بس إجابتك ذوبت فكرة اللعب و خلتها تختفي !
> يا ربنا يا إيمان.. كلامك أجمل و أرقى 
> من إني أرد عليه.. 
> بجد والله.. لمسني أوي ..


 ::$:  انا فعلا يا ريم ما قصدت شئ .. بس حبيت اتقل دمي عليكِ.  ::$: 

معليش سامحيني انتِ يا ريم  :Girl (26):  
بس على فكرة .. سؤالك كان مميز جدا يا ريم.. ومن الأٍئلة الي اخدت مني وقت في التفكير .. بعد ما أجبت عليها .

سؤال هادف وراقي .. وفي نفس الوقت استمتعت بالإجابة عليه .. :Girl (1): 
تسلمي على مجاملتك الرقيقة.. كلامك فعلا يثبت لنا انك فعلا انسانة حساسة ومرهفة الإحساس .






> شكراً على إجابتك الجميلة يا ايميرالد.. 
> انبسطت جداً بالكلام معاكي.. 
> تحياتي..



انا الي سعدت بوجودك .. وشرفتيني للمرة التانية يا ريم ^-^
واتمنى لك كل خير يا اختي .. واشكرك على عودتك الي اسعدتني جدا جدا جدا .. :Rose2: 

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم .




> *إيميرالد .. تحت الأضواء * 
> 
> 
> سلمت يداك أختي الفاضلة ( أم أحمد ) على الموضوع الأكثر تميزاً والأكثر جماليةً في منتدانا الرائع .... ولا أظن بأن أحد سـيتسائل لما أقول ذلك !!  ربما لإن الإجابة واضحةً للعيان .. فـإحتواء هذا الموضوع على أحد أجمل أرواح منتدانا أبناء مصر يعد سبباً كافياً لنيله أكثر ... روح الأخت الفاضلة " إيمان " ... 
> 
> فضيفتنا لهذا اليوم هي إنسانة هادئة ، بسيطة جداً .. متزنة وتقيس خطواتها بذكاء وبصمت ، إنسانة بالرغم من عدم تواجدها بمواضيعي في قاعة الخواطر  ، ولعله لم يكن بالزمن الطويل الذي انتسبت فيه لمنتدى أبناء مصر .. ولعلها لم تشاهد لي أي خواطر من قبل .... وقد لا تكون تلك الشهور الطوال التي وثّقت بيني وبينها .. لكنها كانت فترة كافية عرفت فيها أبرز معالمها .. , وقد تخيلت أنني ولو للحظة أخاطب فيها نفسي أو اكثر من ذلك ..... إلا أن حضورها ومشاركاتها تجذب الإنتباه وبلاشعور نتتبع وهجها بفضولٍ كبير .. 
> 
> وهي شخصية تزدحم الطيبة في داخلها لتنعكس بوضوح على تعاملها مع الآخرين ...، وهي بلا شك تستحق كل حرف يكتب لأجلها ولأنها أيضاً تستحق كل الإهتمام والمحبة .. وهي إنسانة أكن لها معزة وإحترام كبيرين وأن كنت أشك بأنها تعلم ذلك .. ولنبدأ في تسليط الأضواء على ضيفتنا الكريمة من خلال ثلاثون مصباح مضيء  ... 
> 
> [/size][/font]



اهلا وسهلا بك يا اخي ايمن ..  :201: 

نورت الموضوع .. أولا اعذرني على تأخري في الرد على حضرتك .. التمس منك العذر .
اعلم اني تأخرت كثيرا كثيرا ... لا اقصد التأخير .. لكن ارجو ان تسمح لي ان اقسم الأسئلة على قسمين ..
ولك مني كل احترام وتقدير .. :f2: 

لا اجد كلمات تعبر عن مابداخلي من شكر وامتنان لحضرتك .. وان كنت لا اجيد التعبير حتى ارد لك ولو قليل من كلماتك اللطيفة جدا جدا في حقي  .. لكني اجيد الدعاء والحمد لله .. اتمنى من كل قلبي ان ربنا يستجيب دعائي يا اخي .. اللهم امين ..

 حقيقي انا اقدر ما كتبت عني .. و ان كان ما سأكتبه يدل على الغرور ..

لكني فعلا سعيدة بمرورك وتعليقك  .. وان كنت لا استحق ولا كلمة منها .. لكنها فعلا تعني لي الكثير .. أسعدك الله ..
ووفقك وبارك فيك ..
بعد ان أقرأ كلماتكم اتمنى من كل قلبي ان اكون كما وصفتم .. لكن ما دامت نظرتكم  للبشر فيها كل هذا الخير  .. المحبة .. والتفاؤل بأخوانكم .. فلن ترو الا كل جميل في الإنسان .. 

فعلا فعلا .. لا اجد كلمات أعبر فيها عن ما اريد ان أقول .. :Ptrose: 

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي .. انت وكل اخواني واخواتي المسلمين يا رب.





> الضوء الأول 
> 
> يقال أن (( الزمن .. بطيء جداً لمن ينتظر .. سريع جداً لمن يخشى ..طويل جداً لمن يتألم .. 
> قصير جداً لمن يحتفل .. ولكنه الابديه لمن يحب ))  فما رأيك في هذه المقولة ؟ 
> وهل بأمكاننا أن نجعل الحب أبدياً لقلوبنا ؟


في الحقيقة انا أول مرة اسمع المقولة كاملة .. في العادة .. اسمع منها مجرد مقطتفات  .. تتناسب مع المواقف ..

فعلا مقولة صحيحة .. 

سبحان الله .. كيف يشعر الإنسان بطول الوقت وقصره .. ويضق به الحال .. من الإنتظار ..على الرغم من ان الفترة قد تكون قصيرة لكنه يشعر انها حياة اخرى .. متصلة بحياته السابقة .. اما حين يلتقي مع الأحبة ..  سبحان الله .. يتغير الحاااال تماما .. ويتمنى الشخص لو انه يقدر يوصل عمر تاني مع عمره الحالي ..عشان يطول الوقت ..

سبحان الله ..

وهل بأمكاننا أن نجعل الحب أبدياً لقلوبنا ؟

 ::h:: 

اذا وفقنا في اختيارنا .. وتمسكنا بالصبر .. و عدم التعجل ..

بالتأكيد بإمكاننا ان نجعل الحب ابديا لقلوبنا .^-^




> الضوء الثاني  
> 
> كثيرة هي رسائلنا التي تتعثر و لا تصل لأصحابها .. رسائل قـُدر لها أن تبقى بيننا و بيننا
> وقد نكون نحن - ونحن فقط - من يقف عقبة في طريق وصولها .. 
> هل تضعين لنا شيئاً هنا من رسائلك تلك ..؟


بخصوص الرسائل ..

احب ان اشكرك يا ستاذ ايمن على هذا السؤال ..
فأنا لم افكر قط .. اني من الممكن ان اكون عقبة في طريق وصول الرسائل الى اصحابها ..
فشجاعتي تخونني دائما  .. لا استطيع  ان اوصل رسائلي شفهيا .. فألجأ الى كتابتها على ورق ..و تستمر شجاعتي في خيانتي  .. فأكتفي بإتلافها او ان ابقي الأمر بيني وبين نفسي .

ربما تكون احدى المحاولات في خلق طريقة اتصال او تخاطر جديدة  بعيدا عن المواجهه .. او محاولات لفتح باب للمصارحة بين شخصين .. او بالأصح بين شخص وطيف شخص اخر .. او اعترافات قاتلة لا اظن انها ستسر مستقبل الرسالة ..!!!

تساؤلات .. فتح سؤالك هذ تسؤلات عده .. لا اعلم ان كنت استطيع ان جد لها جوابا !!!؟؟؟؟

هل تضعين لنا شيئاً هنا من رسائلك تلك ..؟

هل لي ان استخدم حق الفيتو (( السماح من الإجابة )) على هذه السؤال  :l2: 
ولك مني كل احترام وتقدري ..





> الضوء الثالث  
> 
> في مجتمعنا الشرقي ... علاقة الرجل بالمرأة ... متى تبدأ ؟ ولماذا تنتهي ؟
> وهل عدم الاختلاط يؤثر سلبياً على ثقافتنا الجنسية ( مجرد سؤال ) .......!



اممممممم

بشكل عام .. علاقة المرأة بالرجل والرجل بالمرأة .. تبدأ من ولادتهم .. وتنتهي بوفاتهم اطال الله في أعماركم جميعا .
فلا يوجد انسان يستطيع ان يحجب نفسه عن المجتمع .. والمجتمع في الأصل مرأة ورجل .
لن يستطيع احدهم تجاهل الاخر .. فالبلد واحدة .. والمصالح مشتركة .. وتقريبا المشاكل واحدة .

حسيت اني خرجت عن الوضوع ..  ::  ((ارجو ان تعذر لي جهلي )).


وهل عدم الاختلاط يؤثر سلبياً على ثقافتنا الجنسية ( مجرد سؤال ) .......!

في رأي تقريبا الموضوع كتالي ..

هو ليس تأثير سلبي .. بقدر ما هو أخطاء في التعامل .. وعدم معرفة الحدود .. والإلتزام بها ..
وهنا الأختلاط ليس سببا ولا عذرا .. لأن الثقافة نفسها تأتي من التعليم .. وليس من الخبرة .. 

وانا أقول تعليم .. اقصد الأمانة في التعليم والصدق .. حتى لا يطر اي شخص للتعامل مع الموضوع بطرق اخرى .. حتى يعرف الحقيقة " الغائبة" كما يسميها البعض .. 
والي هي طبعا طبعا طبعا .. هي عذر البليد ..

هو الموضوع كبير بس انا  حاولت اختصر قدر الامكان  :Girl (25): 




> الضوء الرابع  
> 
> في المنتديات ... لماذا يرتدي البعض ثياب الكذب مع سبق الاصرار ؟؟ 
> ليتوارى خلف الوجه الآخر للخداع من خلال أقنعة مزيفة


مرض .. اعاذنا الله واياك منه .
محاولة تغيير الواقع بطرق خاطئة .




> الضوء الخامس  
> 
> جانب سلبي في شخصيتك عجزتِ عن التخلص منه ..، حدثينا عنه .


تقريبا اكبر جانب سلبي  .. بصارع معاه للآن .. هو قلة الثقة بالنفس .. :: 

سببت لي مشاكل كثيرة .. كنت احفظ  من الجلدة للجلدة الكتب المقررة والثانوية .. والملازم .. عشان انا كنت شاكة اني اقدر اجاوب على أسئلة الإمتحان .

كنت دائما اشك في نفسي .. والحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله .. اتحسنت كثير كثير كثير ولله الحمد .
يعني فاضل تكة .. وأتخلص منها ..  بإذن الله ..تمنى اني ما ارجع اتنكس تاااااااني واعيد الي سويته من اول وجديد ^-^





> الضوء السادس 
> 
> لا نُعرف قيمة الأشياء إلا عند فقدانها .. شيء فقدتيه ثم أحسستِ بقيمته ؟


الحمد لله .. 
أقدر كل صغيرة وكبيرة .. وربنا ما يجعلنا نفقد شئ عزيز وغالي .. اللهم امين .





> الضوء السابع  
> 
> بما أنكِ كتاباً مفتوحاً للجميع .. لو طلبت منكِ أن تختاري إحدى صفحات روحك
> لتتحدثي بها عن نفسك ، ماذا ستقولين ؟


سأتحدث عن الإيمان ..

 :: 

ترتكز حياتي كلها على ايماني بالله سبحانه وتعالى .. ايماني انه اللطيف بعباده ..وهو الكبيرررر ربنا كبير .. وسامع لدعاء الناس .. وهو دائما موجود معايا والحمد لله .. :y: 

بعد إيماني بالله .. ونبيه ورسالته .. أؤمن ان الحياة مليئة بالسعادة.. لا تحتاج ان نبحث عنها 
فهي موجودة .. لكنها غير جلية .. فقط تحتاج الى نظرة مليئة بالإيمان  خالية من الشوائب .. وستظهر لنا قمة السعادة مصحوبة  بالراحة وبالإطمئنان .. شعور جميييييييل .
أؤمن ان الحياة ليست مجرد نجاحات تتلوها تجاحات .. فلكل تجربة أوقاتها .. ولكل تجربة دروسها ..
أؤمن بالبشر حولي .. أؤمن بالخير الي فيهم .. أؤمن وأؤمن وأؤمن .......

صفحة كبيرة جدا .. لكن لا اريد ان ازعجكم معي اكثر   :Girl (1): .. بورك فيكم جميعا .





> الضوء الثامن  
> 
> ما المعنى الذي تتركه هذه الكلمات بداخلك .. 
> الوداع .. الحب ... الصدق .. الأمل .. الصداقة .. الطموح  .. الخيانة .. الوفاء .. الأمانة


الوداع ... لا أدري فأنا لا احبه  :Bncry: 
الحب ... الصبر .. والصمت احيانا .
الصدق ... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الأمل .... فرص .. وحلم .
الصداقة  .. اجمل المعاني .
الطموع ..  لا يوجد مستحييييييل في عالم الطموح .
الخيانة .. لا احبها ..  ::(: 
الوفاء .. سعادة لا يمكن تعويضها بفعل اخر .
الأمانة .. شفقة على حامليها .





> الضوء التاسع 
> 
>  تمر في حياة كل إنسان لحظات صعبة ... لذا فبكل تأكيد هناك لحظات صعبة
> قد مرت في حياتك ... حدثينا عنها ؟


 :Girl (12): 

تقريبا كل بداية تكيف في حياتي كانت أصعب اوقات حياتي .. حتى وان كانت سريعة .. 
لكن يظل الإنسان في صراع .. مع نفسه .. لإنها أكيد تعترض الجديد ظناً منها انها ستفقده هويته .
لكنه لابد له ان يتأقلم سريعا .. حتى لا يؤثر هذا في مسار حياته ..
فمحاولة اقناع النفس .. وتعويدها على الوضع الجديد ليس سهلا ابدا .. 




> الضوء العاشر   
> 
> حُبستِ ظلماً في سجن عبارة عن غرفة ضيقة و صغيرة .. بالكاد تتسع لكِ ..
> وسُمح لكِ بإختيار شيء واحد فقط كيّ يكون معكِ بإستثناء الماء والطعام
> فقد تعهدوا بإيصاله إليك .. ما الذي ستختارينه .. و لمَ ..؟


 ::eek:: 


مكان ضيق وكمان مظلم .. يا راااااجل   :Angry2: 

هههههههههههه فيهم الخير يعني تعهدو بطعامي وشرابي ..  بس  ما يحتاج دا كله  يا ايمن .. لأني اول ما ادخل هناك ..أكيد حموت يعني شئ طبيعي ..  :1: 
ولو ربنا ما كتب لي اني اعيش .. ما احتاج حاجة .. لإني حكون أتكيفت مع الوضع الجديد .. ومقتنعة بالي عندي .. هههههههههههههههههههههه سؤال غريب .. اتوقع انك كنت مستني اجابة مثالية .. زي القران 
ولا كتاب دين ..  :2:  بس اذا كان لغرفة ما بالكاد تتسع لي .. فين أحط الكتب المقدسة دي  :Nono: 





> الضوء الحادي عشر  
> 
> ما مدى الصدى الذي يعتمل بداخلك عند ارتطام الرأي والقيم بالآخر المختلف جداً؟


كبير جدا يفوق الوصف ... عادة هذه الإصطدامات .. تقتلني .




> الضوء الثاني عشر  
> 
> لوحُملّت وكُلِّفت بحمل حقيبة وزارية في وطنك المملكــة العربـيـــة السعوديــة ...، 
> ماهو العمل الذي ستقومين به أو ماهي الأعمال والاصلاحات التي ستنفذيها بلا تردد ؟


تعديل النظام التعليمي ..
هو نظام جيد والحمد لله .. لكنه ليس جيدا كفاية .. نحتاج المزيد من التطور ..
وميزد من الاهتمام الاهتمام الاهتمام .. :Girl (18): 





> الضوء الثالث عشر  
> 
> الشعور بالخذلان هل مررت به يوماً ؟ وكيف واجهتيه ؟


اممممممم 

خذلت نفسي مرات عدة .. ولم ولم اواجهه المشكلة .. تركتها للزمن .. ولازالت متروكة للزمن الله يستر . :Girl (5): 





> الضوء الرابع عشر  
> 
> دمعة إمرأة .... و انكسار رجل ... ما الاقوى وقعا على نفسكِ / ولماذا؟


انكسار رجل ..

صعب صعب صعب صعب .. عليا اشوف اي رجل  منكسر امامي .. اشعر ان انا انكسرت معاه .. خصوصا لو كنت اعتمد عليه ..زي الوالد بعيد الشر بعيد الشر   ::sorry:: 
اما عن دموع المرأة .. هي تؤثر في كثيرا .. ليس كإنكسار رجل .. ولا اظن ان هناك اي مقارنة . :notme: 





> الضوء الخامس عشر  
> 
> " حُلم يراودك " وتأملين تحقيقة منذ زمن ... حدثينا عنه ؟


حلمي .. ان احصل على شهادة الماجستير في العلوم الادارية .. تخصص تسويق ..
باين انه حيطول حبة معايا .. وربنا يسهل .. ادي لي يا أخي . 
ربنا يسهل ليا .. ولجميع المسلمين ..



اعذرني على التقسيم .. واعذرني على التأخير .. لي موعد قريب جدا للإجابة على باقي الأسئلة .. 
اجدد شكري لك على اسئلتك  مدروسة وبعناية ..قضيت وقتا ممتعا .. وانا احاول الإجابة عليها .. :f: 

شكرا لك .. وبارك الله فيك.

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

تنابع مع أسئلتك يا استاذ ايمن ..
واكرر اعتذاري على التأخير ..   :Girl (26): 





> الضوء السادس عشر  
> 
> لو خيَّروكِ بين خسارة صديقة وبين العيش برفاهية ماذا تختارين ...، ولما ؟


ودي فيها كلام .. اعيش في رفاهية طبعا  :Girl (1): 

 لا صدقا .. أنا حأكون صريحة جدا معاك يا استاذ ايمن .. وأقول لك اني ممكن اتخلي عن الثروة من اجل الصديق .. وممكن اتخلي عن الصديق من اجل الثروة .. هنا المعيار واحد تقريبا ..

فالصديق ثروة .. والثروة صديق .. 


لكن المؤكد اني اتخلي عنهم الإثنين من اجل من احب ..  :y: 




> الضوء السابع عشر  
> 
> هل إنتابتك الرغبة بالقتل يوماً ؟ إن كانت الإجابة بنعم حدثينا عن هذا الشعور ؟
> ومن هو الشخص الذي كنت تريدين قتله .. وما هي دوافعكِ للقتل .؟؟



قتل ..!!!

في الواقع يا استاذي الكريم .. الحمد لله للان يعني لم اشعر بدافع او رغبة في قتل احد ..
بس ممكن في المستقبل الله اعلم. :Girl (12): 




> الضوء الثامن عشر  
> 
> الحب ..... أين أنتِ من هذه المفردة ومن هذا المعنى ، كيف هو لديكِ ؟



لن أقول اني أعيش من أجل الحب .. وفي نفس الوقت لن انكر وجوده في حياتي ..
فالحب بشكل عام .. نعمة من ربنا .. وهدية لمن يحسن التعامل معها .. لأنه شعور رقيق ..
 من أحسن التعامل معه .. وصبر على تقلباته .. وحكم عقله مع قلبه .. نال سعادته المرجوة منه .. 
وكما يقال ..
إن قليل الحب بالعقل صالح .. وإن كثير الحب بالجهل فاسد.




> الضوء التاسع عشر  
> 
> ((  نعم أتضايق من وجود هذا الفكر لأنه لايزيد المتلقي في منتدى أبناء مصر إلاّ الضياع ))
> متى تقولين هذه الجملة؟


امممممممم

التعصب تقريبا .. 
لما أشخاص يكونو متعصبين لمذهب معين .. او علم معين .. او اشخاص معينين ..
تختفي روح النقاش الجميلة .. وتحل محلها .. محاولات الهجوم والدفاع .. وتصيد الأخطاء.
وطبعا انا ما اقصد .. اشخاص معينين .. بس اتكلم عن المنتديات عموما ..




> الضوء العشرين  
> 
> لو قدر لكِ العيش في زمان غير هذا الزمان 
> هل ستختارين الماضي أم المستقبل ولماذا ؟


بما اني مخيرة بين زمنين .. اختار المستقبل ..
والسبب ؟؟  :Girl (26): 
الماضي انا عرفت أحداثه .. لكن المستقبل مجهول .. وتقريبا احب معرفة ماذا سيحدث بعد 500 سنة من الان .. ان ربي كتب للعالم البقاء .




> الضوء الحادي والعشرين  
> 
> حينما يقحم أسمك في قضية لستِ طرفاً فيها ويطلب منكِ الوقوف بجانب احد الأطراف
> هل تعتذرين وتفضلين الإبتعاد حتى لاتخسرين احد الأطراف ؟ 
> هل تقفي مع اول من تسمعي منه ؟
> أم تحتوي الجميع وتكوني حيادي ؟ 
> ولماذا .............؟؟؟؟


اممممممم

هذه الحالة بتكون قليلة جدا جدا جدا .. وبكون حيايدة على الأخر ..وممكن من غير احتواء كمان  :Biggrin: 
أعرف هما الأول .. مدخليني ليش ؟؟ لو عشان اسمعهم .. حأسمع .. ولو عشان احكم بينهم برأي الخاص 
.. أقول لهم رأي في الموضوع وبعد كده خلاص .. قضي الأمر الذي فيه تستفتيان .. لأن النقاش بعد كده .
حيخليك تخسر احد الأطراف .. :M (17): 




> الضوء الثاني والعشرين  
> 
> هل تعتقدين أن توافق وجهات النظر تبنى على أساس التشابه في الراي؟
> أم أن الحوار يبنى على أساس الإختلاف في وجهات النظر ؟


هل تعتقدين أن توافق وجهات النظر تبنى على أساس التشابه في الراي؟

ليس دائما .. فطريقة النقاش .. والذكاء الإجتماعي له دور كبير في توافق وجهات النظر ..
حتى وان لم يكن التوافق 100% لكنه لا يصل الى حد الخلاف .

أم أن الحوار يبنى على أساس الإختلاف في وجهات النظر ؟

الحوار يبني على اساس .. تشابه في  وجهات النظر واختلافها .. ويبني على اساس فكرة .. او قضية .
تطرح فيها اراء ووجهات نظر قد تكون متشابهه ومتفقة .. فتكون على شكل دراسة تطوير .. او دراسة اسباب .وقد تكون مختلفة ..  




> الضوء الثالث والعشرين 
> 
> هل حقاً تأثير مقابلة الإساءة بابتسامة في وجه القضية والخصم المسئ
> هي كتأثير الإبرة التي تستطيع تفجيـر أكبر بالون في العالم
> بمجرد وخزة واحدة منها ؟ ولماذا ؟


الإبتسامة لها سحرها الخفي .
سحر يشفي العليل من مرضه .. وسحر يشعل نار الغيض في العدو ..

اما بالنسبة لسؤال لماذا ؟؟؟

اعتقد ان الخصم او العدو .. يتمنى ان تفقد كل ما تملك .. حتى الأمل .. يريد ان يراك منكسرا ..
لا تقوى على النظر اليه ومقابلة عياناه المليئة بالحقد والرغبة في النصر ..

فعندما يراك مبتسما .. خصوصا اذا كانت ابتسامة هادئة .. 
انزعاجه يكون نابع من عدم قدرته على كسر كبريائك .. وتحطيم نفسيتك .. وهو ما يريده حقا .. :Girl (16): 





> الضوء الرابع والعشرين 
> 
> حينما تصابين بخيبة أمل نحو أشخاص كنتِ تكنين لهم كل الإحترام 
> كيف تتعاملين معهم لاحقاً : هل تواجهينهم أم تتظاهرين بأن شيئاً لم يكن ؟
> (( إن كانت هناك خيارات أخرى أذكريها ))


امممممممم

اتوقع اني سأتظاهر ..  :: 
من الصعب ان تقفد احترامك لشخص كنت تكن له اسمى معاني المحبة والأحترام ..
ربما سأتظاهر ايضا بأني لم انصدم .. وربما لم اسمع بالموضوع اصلا ..

سؤال صعب .





> الضوء الخامس والعشرين 
> 
> يقال دائماً ..(( إن الحياة مدرسة كبيرة )) نرى فيها الكثير !
> ماهو أقسى درس علمتكِ إياه الحياة ........؟
> ومالشئ الذي تعتقدين أن حياتك بدونة ناقصة ؟


اقسي درس ..؟؟

لما يغلط غيرك .. وتلاقي نفسك في وجه المدفع .. تحاول انك تتفادي العقاب .. عن طريق محاولة التصنع .
والتنكر لذاتك .. ولمن تكون ..
والدرس الوحيد الي تخرج بيه .. انك تحاول تبعد عن اي أخطاء ممكن انها تأذيك وتأذي غيرك ..  *بس*  ..

انت لا تنتمي لنا .. فلماذا علينا حمياتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




> الضوء السادس والعشرين  
> 
> ذاتنا هي كل مانملك وأغلى مانملك ......... كل مانملك في نطاق سيطرتنا ، 
> وأغلى مانملك في نطاق حريتنا ولكن قد نصادف ذلك القيد الإرادي بالمنتدى
> و الذي يمنحنا / ويمنعنا ..! فهل تستسلمي أو - إستسلمتي - لذلك القيد ؟


هنا .. في هذا المنتدى .
أجمل مافي المنتدى ابناء مصر .. انك مادمت ملتزم بشروط التسجيل .. والي هيا القواعد الي وافقت عليها قبل تسجيلك في المنتدى .. فأنت في السليم ::  

اجبت على السؤال حسب فهمي له .. :: 




> الضوء السابع والعشرين 
> 
> في رحلة البحث عن الذات ... أين توقفتِ ..؟؟


انا لم اتوقف بعد .. فما زلت في اول خطواتي .. في البحث .^-^





> الضوء الثامن والعشرين  
> 
> في صراع الحياة ... واختلاف الأفكار .. أُسقطت رايتك ظلماً .. فماذا أنت فاعلة ..؟


يعتند على حسب الرأي ..
ان كان مجرد رأي .. لا اهتم كثيرا .. وان كانت قناعة ..اسقطتت ظلما !!
اعتقد ان الوضع سيختلف قليلا . ::cop:: 




> الضوء التاسع والعشرين  
> 
> هل أنت مؤمنة بمقولة (( إنصحني ولا تفضحني )) .. وإلى أي مدى تطبقينها في حياتك


اكيد .. وأقدر كل من يتبع هذه النصيحة .. اعزهم فعلا فعلا فعلا ..
عادة يكونو متواضعين .. ولا يحبو لفت الإنتباه .. 
كل من يتبع هذه الطريقة .. يلقى احتراما كبيرا وقبولا اكبر .. ويكون محل ثقة .

والحمد لله .. عادة انا لا انصح .. لأني لست اهلا للنصيحة .. 
ولكن هي اسلوبي المتبع في حال اطررت للنصح . :Afro: 




> الضوء الثلاثون 
> 
> مساحة بيضاء أمنحها لكِ الآن لتكتبي بها ماتشائين عن نفسك وعن أيمن خطاب / ماذا ستكتبين ؟


عن نفسي .. لن أقول الا اني احب كلمة بارك الله فيكم  (( بارك الله فيكم ^-^))
عن ايمن الخطاب .. قد يكون عضو جديد في المنتدى . لكني اشعر انه قريبا جدا جدا من الأعضاء.
وكأنه يعرفهم من زمان .. 
مخلص لما يحب .. وحضورة دائما هادئ ..
أتمنى له التوفيق لأنه يستحقه ..
امنية اخيرة ..

اتممى من الله عز وجل ان يتم شفاء والدته .. ويخليها له .. ويبارك له فيها ..





> هناك فى الركن الدافئ بقاعة الخواطر.. سنلتقى
> حيث الوجود وجمال لحن العــود يفرش جناحية
> وخمائل الحب ، وهـا نحــن نلتقى .. دعيني أذن
> ألملم ذاتى من مـــدارات الغربـــــــة والضيـــاع
> دعينى هنا أتامل وجهــــك والمجهول فى عيناك
> أراقب السحر يطفح نشوان ، ودعينى عن كـثب
> أتوقف فى محطــــات يغمرهـــــا قطرات النـــدى
> ويعربد الزمان كيفما يشاء ولكن .. وأين انـــا ؟
> وأجيبه نيابة عنك :  للحــــزن انــت دونـنــــــا 
> ...


استاذ ايمن .. سعدت جدا جدا جا بأسئلتك ومرورك .. وكلماتك .
جزاك الله خير .. اتمنى ان لا أكون قد اثقلت عليك .. واعذرني للمرة المليون عل التأخير ..

قضيت وقتاً مميزا جدا .. مع الأسئلة .. :Rose2: 

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..





> *[frame="2 80"][IMG]http://21za.com/pic/english_welcome001_files/2.gif
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> منورة اختى الكريمة /ايمان 
> 
> [/frame]*


اهلا اهلا اهلا اهلا اهلا يا صلادينو  :201: 
اولاً: اعذرني على تأخري في الرد  ::$:  
يعني لو أقول لك نورت .. تبقي قليلة في حقك ..
صلادينو . والله اني سعدت جدا بمرورك .. ما تعرف قد ايش معتزتك عندي يا اخي ..
الله يبارك فيك ويسعدك دائما يا رب..  :: 




> نوعك المفضل من الأحجار الكريمة


امممممممم

احب الزمرد .. سواء الزمرد الأخضر او الأصفر الي هو البريل.
التورمالين الأزرق لونه جميل جدا سبحان الله .. الياقوت .. والياقوت الشرقي .. 

تقريبا كلها في نفس المستوي .. كلها حاجات ملونة جميلة سبحان الله .

جميل السؤال يا صلادينو  :Girl (1): 




> اطيب الامانى بدوام التوفيق والتقدم


جميعا يا صلادينو .. شكرا لك على امنيتك ..
وشكرا لك على مرورك .. يعني لي الكثير والله ..

اتمنى اني اشوفك على الكرسي قريب . :1: 

اعذرني على تأخري في الرد .. :Girl (26): .. ومنور للمرة الميلون .

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم .




> يا اهلا يا اهلا بايمان باشا على كرسى الاعتراف 
> حقيقى من الاعضاء اللى باعزهم جدا جدا  
> وما شاء الله واضح مدى حب اعضاء منتدى ابناء مصر ليها وربنا يزيد حب الناس ليكى يا ايمان 
> ودا لانها من الاعضاء المميزين حقيقى وليها بصمه فى مواضيعها ومقالبها كمان هههههههههههههه
> مرور سريع ومتابعه وان شاء الله اجى باساله جامده 
> ويجعلوا عااااامر بيكى يا ايمان
> انووووووبيس


اهلا وسهلا بك يا مظلووووووم . :201: 

تحية لمظلووم باشا افنــــــــدم .. :Aaaaa34: 

منووووور أوي وبشدة .. والله 

كيف حالك يا مظلوم ..؟؟ اتمنى انك تكون بخير .. والله فرصة اننا شفناك هنا ..
سعيدة جدا جدا بمرورك .. واهتمامك بالتعليق .. الي بجد فرحني جدا ..
ربنا يسعدك دائما .. ويبارك فيك .

ودائما متجمعين على خير .. شرفتني فعلا يا مظلووم .. :Girl (25): 

شكرا لك .. واعذرني على التأخير في الرد..  :Girl (26): 
في انتظارك في اي وقت .. *يجعلو عامر بيك يا مظلوووم* ..

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## زهره

اهلا ايمي 
شرف لي ان اتعرف علكي من خلال اسالتي لان للاسف لم اشرف بالتعرف بقل ذلك 
كم سؤال كده بس يارب ما اتقلش علكي
من انتي ؟
ايه مفهموم السعاده في نظرك؟
لو طلب منك انت تلقي لكمله تقوليها فين او لمين وليه ؟
هل فعلا مفيش فرق بين الرجل والمراه

----------


## عزة نفس

ايمي انا جيت هنا بعد حيرة شديده انا متردده من اول ما اقعدوكي ياحبيبتي على الكرسي وعمالين يعصرو فيكي وهاريينك اسئله قلبي معاكي ياروحي شوفي انا مش هسألك عشان اعرفك اكتر لاني عارفاكي من غير اسئله انتي فراشة ناعمة بتدخلي القلوب دون استئذان ده الي حصلي بعد ردودك الرقيقة جدااااا على المواضيع انت ياايمي غنية عن التعريف حقيقي ده احساسي وانا عمري احساسي ما خانني وعشان احساسي بيقولي انك انسانه غايه في الرقة والعذوبة والطيبه والخلق الكريم بجد ده احساسي تجاهك لذلك مش هسألك انا دخلت هنا اليوم عشان اقولك اني احبك في الله حبيبتي ويارب ربنا يسعدك وويوفقك لما يحب ويرضي يارب تقبلي تحيتي وارق امنياتي بالتوفيق والسعاده

----------


## مظلوووم

وجاااااااااء موعد الغتااااااااااته  :: 
ان ان ان اااااااان تشششششش
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شوفى يا ايمى شفقه بيكى هاسالك شويه اساله صغيرين على قدى   :: 
لانى عارف الاعضاء قاموا بالواجب والسيرفر كمان قام بالواجب ومش مخليكى تعرفى تردى هههههههههههههههه
ونقووووووول
1- هل انتى من النوع المغامر و الي اي درجه ممكن تصلى في المغامره ؟

2- لو حظك وداكى  جزيره في المحيط فيها اكل و شرب و تقدرى تعيشى فيها . ايه اكتر 3 حاجات تحبى تاخديهم معاكى 

و لو ممكن تاخدى معاكى 3 اعضاء من المنتدي تختارى مين ؟

3- اكثر شخصيه فى المنتدى اثرت فيكى ومين هى ؟

4- اكثر قاعه فى المنتدى بتحبى تدخليها وبتتواجدى فيها معظم الوقت ؟

5- موقف جامد تعرضت له ايمان واتصرفتى فيه ازاى واستفدتى منه ايه ؟

6- اصعب سؤال اتسالتيه هنا وما رديتيش عليه ( ارجو الرد عليه ههههههههههه ) ؟

7- سؤال كان نفسك تتساليه وماحدش ساله ؟

8- اكتر ماده كنتى بتحبيها فى دراستك واكتر ماده كرهتيها ؟

9- فى رايك بما انك بتحبى مجال الدعايه والتسويق ايه المهارات التى يجب توافرها فى المسوق الناجح ؟

10- لو فى يوم اسم ايمان طلع فى الصحف والجرائد تحبى يكون الخبر ايه ؟

يالا كفايه عليكى الشويه دول لغايه ما اجى تااااااااانى  :: 
ويجعلوا عاااااااااامر بيكى يا ايمى
انووووووووبيس

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..




> الصراحه الواحد لو قعد يكتب بقى يقول شعر  فى الاختيار الجميل ده لايمان مش هيديها حقها الصراحه


اهلا بعودتك يا زيزو .. نورت من جديد ..

الله يسعدك يا زيزو .. انت عارف اني ما استحق الكلام دا .. شكرا لك يا زيزو .. ::sorry::  ::sorry:: 
كدا الواحد بدأ يشعر بتأنيب الضمير .. وبديت افكر ابطل حركاتي القرعة .. :Girl (26): 

زيزو يااااااا زيزو من أكثر الأِشخاص الي سعدت بالتعرف عليهم .. حقيقي كنزززز يا زيزو .
الله يبارك فيك . :f2: 





> نخش بقى فى الاسئله وربنا يعينك كفايه اننا بنسال وانتى قاعده


ههههههههههههههههههه

لا  ودا يصح .. انا اقوم وانت تتفضل يا زيزو ..  :: 
يا سلام والله انت منور .. :Girl (25): 




> 1- إذا كانت لديكى الفرصة للقيام برحلة اسبوع إلى إحدى دول العالم فأيها تختار ولماذا ؟


هو أكيد يعني اروح مصر .. لأن عندنا ناس لا تشجع السياحة الداخية ولاالعربية !!!!..
فرصة اني اجي على مصر .. جدا ضئيلة .. لكن هناك أمل دائما يا زيزو ..
 :Wai: 
أكيد حروح على مصري .. واعمل زيارة على النيل .. والبحر الأبيض المتوسط يعني اروح الإسكندرية .
وباقي المناطق  :Girl (14): 

بس هو عشان ما افضح نفسي .. خليني هنا احسن هههههههههههههه :: 




> 2- ماذا يمثل لك المنتدى ؟


يمثل حاجات حلوة يا زيزو.. ^-^




> 3- ماهى السلبيات الى انتى شيفاها ومش عايزه يكون ليها تواجد مابينا كشباب وشبات بردو مش مشكله


ههههههههههههههه

كشباب وبنات ؟؟

اولا .. السلبية والنظرة السوداوية .. 
والمزاجية الحادة .. وايضا عدم تقبل النصائح .. 

بحاول اني ما أهزأنا يا زيزو .. بس الحمد لله  احنا جيل طيب وحريص جدا ..بس سلبيتنا متركزة في السلبية نفسها ^-^ .. لأننا جيل طيب نصدق بسرعة يا زيزو .. ولما تجي الصدمة .. ناخذها بطريقة سلبية . عزوووف رهيب عن الرغبة في اكمال الطريق ..

بس هو دا العيب .. وانت طبقه مع جميع المجالات .. ربنا يبارك فينا  :good: 




> 4- ايمان امتى بتبتسمى ابتسامه امل ومتى تصابين باحباط ؟


ايمان امتى بتبتسمى ابتسامه امل

تقريبا ..والحمد لله طول الطريق ..في البداية والنهاية .. بس الأمل يكون بدرجات .. 
وبعض الأحيان .. اشعر اني ما ليا نفس ابتسم .. بس الأمل داخلي وموجود .. :Girl (12): 

ومتى تصابين باحباط ؟

يحتاج للشخص الي يريد ان يحبطني الكثير الكثير الكثير من الصبر ..
والحمد لله لا اصاب بالاحباط ابدا .. بس بعض الأحيان لما تخرب مخططاتي .. اخذ اجازة صغيرة .. 
و أبدأ من اول وجديد .. بس هذا لا يمنع اني احزن وازعل على نفسي .. بس سرعان ما يتغير المود .. مع بداية  الجديدة ..
والحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله .




> 5- مين من الاعضاء تنسب ليهم الصفات ديه


 :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono: 

السؤال دا .. صعب جدا جدا جدا يا زيزو .. 
حأحاول .. حأقول أول اسماء تجي على بالي يا زيزو.. عشان الواحد حيكون مقصر كثير في السؤال دا..ا

طيب : ههههههههههههه :Girl (26):  كل الأعضاء طيبين .. يعني ان كان لازم اسمي .. 
ابن البلد ..أبلة نور .. قلب مصر .. استاذ سيد ابراهيم .. ماما زوزو .. الدكتورة نسيبة .. واستاذ عاطف هلال .. زوزو .. صلادينو .. امونة  ..مظلووووم .. حسام عمر .. زيزو يا زيزو .. ماتركس .. عبدو باشا بالرغم انه باين انه شرير لكنه في الأصل طيب .. دكتور عصام كابو اكيييييد .. توتا ..
 شفت ليش اقول لك الموضوع صعب .. لأن في اعضاء لسه حتى ما ذكرتهم .. :Girl (26): 

مخلص : مظلوووم .. بنت شهريار مؤكد ..استاذ فاضل .. استاذ معتز .. واستاذ نادر.. حمادو .. 

شقي : زيزو .. ماروكو .. توتا .. عادل الشرقاوي ... اماك ..

ذكي : شعاع من نور .. يراع .. انفال .. اكيد اكيد ماشاء الله .. استاذ عز الدين .. واستاذ سيف الدين ... وعن تجربة .. دراجون شادو .. عن تجربة بردو .

رومانسي : أحلى كلمة .. زهراااء .. دكتور أشرف محمد كمال .. ميمو المصري .. ندى الأيام .

اجتماعي : زيزو .. بنت شهريار .. أميرة .. حسام عمر .. ام البنات ..

صارم : فاضل .. الصاعق .. احمد ناصر .

دماغه ناشفه: 

محبوب : أم احمد .. زيزو .. ماما زوزو .. ابلة نور ..بوكي بوكي .. قلب مصر .. ساااااامح عطية .. بنت شهريار .. 

مواضيعه تحفه : استاذ سيد ابراهيم .. أماك .. استاذ فاضل ..ودراجون شادو .. حمادو .. 

عضو يعجبك اسمه: أحلى كلمة ^-^ .. أميرة ..ندى الأيام . 

عضو تحسه هادىء : شعاع من نور .. أشرف المجاهد .. عز الدين .. واستاذ عاطف هلال .. محمود زايد .

عضو تتمنى تشوفه :جميييييع الأعضاء .. طماعة انا ^-^

عضو نفسك تهديه باقة ورد: كثير جدا .. جدا .. يسرا .. استاذ محمد نديم .. ماتركس .. زيزو .. مصطفى سلام ..عندليبو .. وقلب مصر .. استاذ سيد ابراهيم .. كثير يا زيزو .. 

عضو مشااارك وفعال : كل الأعضاء .. بيعملو جهدهم  في الموضوع دا . :Girl (9): 

عضو مجنون شويتين : انا عن نفسي احب الجنون .. لكن ما اعرف شعور الأعضاء لو وصفتم بالصفة دي ^-^

عضو رقيق جدا: أمونة .. شعاع من نور .. مي مؤمن .. 

عضو تحسيه مرتب جدا في مواضيعه: أمونة .. أسكندراني .. أنفال .. اوشا

عضو بسرعة يغضب :  :Girl (12): 

عضو تحبى تتابع مواضيعه: ميمو المصري .. اسكندراني .. زيزو يا زيزو أكيد  ..حمادو .. ارتحال .. وشاع من نور .. سلمى وكنزي.

عضو ما بتشوفوش بالمنتدى الا نادرا ونفسك يشارك على طول : هورس .. ايجبشين ايجل .. بدري ..

عضو يحب الخير لاخوانه بالمنتدى : كل الأعضاء ..ممكن اقول .. لولي .. استاذ مصطفى سلام .. ابن البلد .. استاذ محمد نديم .. استاذ سيد ابرهيم.. حمادو .. وام البنات .. والدكتورة ميرا .. حنان .. نانيس .

عضو يحب يجادل كثير : ...........

عضو تحبى تغير اسمه :
أنا كده عملت غلط صح  :Girl (26):  معليش يا زيزو .. خربت سؤالك.. سامحني .





> ربنا يقويكى يارب  والصراحه انتى مكسب جميل للمنتدى وانا مستمتع بقرايه ردودك الجميلة دى 
> مع فائق تقديرى واحترامى


زيزو .. تسلم يا اخي على مرورك .. وأسئلتك ..
سعيدة بعودتك .. وسامحني على التأخير يا زيزو ... 
والله اني احترمك جدا جد يا زيزو .. اتمنى لك كل خير.
نورت يا اخي  :Rose2: 

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## emerald

> السلام عليكم
> ازيك يا ايمان؟ اتمنى تكون بخير
> ومنوره كرسى التعارف 
> بدون مجامله او تزويق فى الكلام بجد انتى عضوه رائعه واضافه للمنتدى 
> وانا عن نفسى لما بشوف مشاركاتك برتاح نفسيا لكلامك وردودك
> ويكفى كل ردود الاعضاء فى الموضوع علشان نعرف مدى حب واحترام الجميع لكى 
> وليا سؤالين كده على الماشى


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .

اهلا وسهلا بك .. :201: 

انا بخير والحمد لله .. اتمنى انك تكون بخير ..
الكرسي منور بوجودك يا استاذ محمود .. سعيدة جدا بمرورك وردك ..  :f: 
جزاك الله كل خير على كلماتك .. اتمنى اني اكون فعلا زي ما حضرتك تفضلت وذكرت .

تسمحلي .. اقول ان حضرتك من الأعضاء الي الواحد يفتخر بوجوده معاهم .. ومنورنا دائما بحضورك المميز والهادئ. :Rose2: 

تشرفنا بأسئلتك .. 





> 1_ لو رجع الزمن بيكى هل كنتى هتبقى ايمان بتاعت دلوقتى ام فيكى اشياء هتتغير؟



تقريبا .. بس هو شئ واحد أغيره .. او بالأصح .. ابعد عنه ..  :notme: 
لكن الحمد لله  ^-^ .. ان شاء الله يتغير .. مافي شئ يفضل على حالة .




> 2- ايه هو اكتر عيب فيكى وتتمنى تتخلصى منه ؟


هههههههههههههه  ::$: 

اكثر عيب فيا .. أتمنى اني اخلص منه .. غير حكاية الثقة في النفس .
الحساسية .. وسرعة التأثر .

أتمنى اني اتخلص منهم قريب .. 
بالإضافة الي صفة اخرى أغلب الناس عارفينها .. ممكن انت كمان تكون عارفها .
بس اكيد ما اقدر اعترف بوجودها ^-^ 





> وكفايه كده علشان انا شايف ان مافيش حاجه الاعضاء سابوها ومش سألوك فيها وربنا يكون فى عونك
> وقاعه الالعاب منتظراك بما انك من محبى الالعاب زيى كده 
> وربنا يوفقك دايما وتحققى كل ما تتمنيه


 الحمد لله .. كانت فرصة جدا جميلة يا استاذ محمود .. اننا نلتقي هنا مع كل الأعضاء.
شرفت الموضوع .. واتفضلت عليا بردك الجميل يا استاذ محمود .
أشكرك على مرورك اهتمامك .. اتمنى لك كل خير . :Rose2: 
وأكيد قاعة الألعاب من القاعات المفضلة لدي .. اشكرك على مجهودك واهتمامك بها .^-^

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## boukybouky

شدي حيلك يلا يا اميرالد 

ربنا يعينك الواحد كل ما بيلاقي كم الأسئلة ديه اقول حرام اسأل تاني  :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..




> الأبنة الفاضلة / امريلد
> صدقينى وكأننى أعرفك تماماً فكل إجاباتك لا تخرج إلا من صاحبة القلب الرقيق الطيب امريلد . قرأت كل الأسئلة وكل الأجابات . والله يا ابنتى انى احبك فى الله . بارك الله فيك . لى طلب وليس سؤال . اريد أن اعرف احب دعائك وانت واقفة أمام مقصورة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . اشكرك ولا تنسينا كلنا بالدعاء . دمت بخير


والدي العزيز وأستاذي الفاضل المحترم .. :: 

من أسباب حبي لهذا الموضوع يا استاذ سيد .. انه جمع لي الناس الي احبها .. واعتز بها .
اي نعم انا ما استحق كلمة من الي قالوها عني .. لكنهم .. يستحقو كل كلمة شكر..  وكل دعوة صالحة ..
وكل فرحة وسعادة .. وكل أمنية طيبة .

حقيقي  حقيقي يا والدي .. حضرتك  من أكثر الأعضاء قربا لي .. علمتني الكثير .. ولم تمل من أسئلتي الكثيرة 
والمملة .. كنت اريد ان اتعلم .. فسخر الله لي افضل المعلمين .. واقدرهم .. وأطيبهم .

دعواتي لك لم تنقطع يوما يا والدي العزيز .. وانا اكيده انها لن تنقطع ..ان شاء الله .

اشعر انك كوالدي اطال الله في عمركما .. وبارك فيكما ..
احترمك كما احترمه واقدر واعزك وفي المحبة في الله متجمعين بإذنه ..

بارك الله فيك .. وسدد خطاك دائما .. وجعل جنة الفردوس منزلك في الجنة يا رب.

*اريد أن اعرف احب دعائك وانت واقفة أمام مقصورة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . اشكرك ولا تنسينا كلنا بالدعاء* 

 :Girl (26):  :Girl (26):  :Girl (26): 

انا ادعى ربنا .. بالعامية .. وليست هناك صيغة واحدة ادعوه بها .

لكن مضمون دعائي عادة 

(( اللهم اني أسألك العفو والعافية في الدنيا والاخره .. اللهم ارزق ابي وامي  وجميع اباء وامهات  المسلمين .. جنة الفردوس يا رب العالمين .. واسعدهم .. ووفقهم وبارك فيهم .. اللهم اني  أسئلك الفردوس الأعلى .. لي ولأخواني واخواتي المسلمين والمسلمات .. وارحم موتانا وموتي المسلمين ..
اللهم اني أسألك الستر .. اللهم اني أسألك الستر .. اللهم اني أسألك الستر..))

هو دا دعائي في العموم .. أعيد وازيد فيه ههههههههههههههه ::$: 

وفعلا يا استاذي الكريم .. لم انسك يوما من الدعاء .. فلا تنسانا من دعائك الطيب. :Girl (7): 

سامحني على التأخير في الرد .. اعتذر منك وبشده .
جزاك الله خيرا يا والدي .. على كل شئ .. كل شئ .
ارجو ان لا تنسانا من دعواتك الطيبة ..
أسعدتني جدا جدا جدا .. يكفيني شرف مرورك يا والدي ..

 :: 

ربنا يخليك .. وما يحرمنا منك يا رب.
بارك الله فيك .

----------


## emerald

> *
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتـــــه ...
> 
> ايمــــــــى الحبيبه
> 
> 
> 
> بعد متابعتى للأسئلة ولآجوبتك
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اهلا بعودتك يا لولي ..  :201: 

نورتي من جديد .. جزاكِ الله خير على اهتمامك وعودتك تعني لي الكثير .
اتفضلتي عليا بكلامك يا لولي .. من بعض ما عندكم يا اختي . :Hug2: 

مبسوطة سعيدة .. انا في منتدى واحد  .. انتِ مكسب حقيقي للمنتدى .. بمعرفتك .. ومساعدتك .. وأخلاقك .. وذوقك . ::h:: 
ربنا يبارك فيكِ دائما .. ويسعدك .. زي ما بتسعدينا بموايضيعك ... :Rose2: 

تعجبني ماشاء الله مشاركاتك يا لولي .. ماشاء الله غير ردودك العقلانية والمؤنسة .. طريقة العرض جدا رائعة ماشاء الله .
ربنا يسهل ان شاء الله .. واتطور التطور دا ههههههههههههههه :Girl (1): 

اتمنى اننا نلتقي دائما في صفحات منتدانا الغالي ..
تقبلي مني .. تقديري واحترامي الدائمين .. :Girl (25): 
وسعدت جدا جدا .. بمرورك وعودتك ..

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم 




> اهلا ايمي 
> شرف لي ان اتعرف علكي من خلال اسالتي لان للاسف لم اشرف بالتعرف بقل ذلك 
> كم سؤال كده بس يارب ما اتقلش علكي


زهرة زهرة زهرة زهرة  :201:   مرحبا واهلا وسهلا ومرحبا ههههه

نورتي يا اختي .. انتِ فينك من زمان .. احنا صفرنا البورصة خلاص هههههههه
الف مبروك لنا  :Aaaaa34:  .. احنا البنوتات ونستاهل كل خير  :Girl (1): 

حقيقي سعدت جدا جدا بمرورك يا زهرة .. اتمنى اني انا الي ما اثقل عليكِ وتكون اجاباتي ثقيلة .
انا اتمنى اني اكون عند حسن ظنك يا اختي .. ^-^





> من انتي ؟


 :61:   :61:   :61: 

انا بنت زي بقية البنات ..احب الله ..  احب الناس .. واحب الجمال ..احلم كمان .. افكر كثير واحلل كثير .. وتحليلي دائما يطلع غلط  :: 
اؤمن بحاجات كثيرة .. ومتفائلة في حياتي ..اعمل الي اقدر عليه اركز على الاهم .. واسيب الباقي على ربنا .
أقدر حاجات كثيرة .. احب حاجات كثيرة.. اكره حاجات كثيرة.. اهتم بحاجات كثيرة .
شريرة .. شريرة  .. شريرة ..  ::  احب الحاجات القوية السريعة .. احب الرياضة .. واحب الغموض .. عشان احلل براحتي  :Girl (13): 
مجتهدة والحمد لله ..  :Girl (12):  

دا تقريبا مختصر المختصر عني .. وارجو اني ما اكون ازعجتك .. :Girl (1): 




> ايه مفهموم السعاده في نظرك؟


سؤال جميل يا زهرة ^-^

عارفة السعادة بالنسبة ليا كلمة .. ابتسامة .. فعل .. موقف .. حادثة .. حاجة من القلب للقلب ..
وهي موجودة في كل مكان .. وفي كل وقت .. بس في الأول نعرف ونحدد ايش معني السعادة  بالنسبة لنا ..

ونترك مفهوم السعادة المثالية .. ::stpd::  ونفصل بين فرحتنا وحزننا .. نفرح لما نفرح .. ونحزن لما نحزن ..

من الحاجات الي انا شاكرة وممتنة  للوالد والوالدة انهم زرعوها فينا.. من الصغر . 
اننا نتذوق طعم السعادة في كل شئ ..تلاقينا مبسوطين عشان خبر بسيط ولا حتى وزعو علينا حلاوة ولا بسكوتة ^-^ ههههههههههههه 
ودي من الحاجات الي انا ناوية ان ربنا كتب لي ورزقني بأولاد اني ازرعها فيهم هما كمان  :Girl (1): 

ندور فين سعادتنا ونفهم ايش هو مفهومها .. وحنوصل لها في اي وقت ..^-^





> لو طلب منك انت تلقي لكمله تقوليها فين او لمين وليه ؟


القي كلمة عن أبناء مصر .. وعن المنتدى ..
في مصر اكيد .. والكمان في اي مكان ههههههههههههه
لأن الأعضاء الي فيه .. يستحقو كلماااااات موش كلمة وحدة .. ربنا يخليكم .. ويبارك فيكم . :M (32): 




> هل فعلا مفيش فرق بين الرجل والمراه


امممممم

ايوة في .. وطول ما إحنا عايشين حيكون في فرق يا زهرة .. 
لا اريد ان يأتي اليوم .. الذي اعامل فيه كرجل يا اختي .. صعبة جدا جدا جدا .. كمسؤوليات واعمال ومعاملات ايضا .. 
الله يعينهم .. ويعيننا احنا كمان  :: 

تسلمي يا زهرة على مرورك .. وأسئلتك الجميل جدا جدا جدا ..

حقيقي استمعت وانا اجاوب عليها .. اتمنى لكِ كل خير يا اختي . :Rose2: 
وجزاكِ الله كل خير .. بارك الله فيك .

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم .




> ايمي انا جيت هنا بعد حيرة شديده انا متردده من اول ما اقعدوكي ياحبيبتي على الكرسي وعمالين يعصرو فيكي وهاريينك اسئله قلبي معاكي ياروحي شوفي انا مش هسألك عشان اعرفك اكتر لاني عارفاكي من غير اسئله انتي فراشة ناعمة بتدخلي القلوب دون استئذان ده الي حصلي بعد ردودك الرقيقة جدااااا على المواضيع انت ياايمي غنية عن التعريف حقيقي ده احساسي وانا عمري احساسي ما خانني وعشان احساسي بيقولي انك انسانه غايه في الرقة والعذوبة والطيبه والخلق الكريم بجد ده احساسي تجاهك لذلك مش هسألك انا دخلت هنا اليوم عشان اقولك اني احبك في الله حبيبتي ويارب ربنا يسعدك وويوفقك لما يحب ويرضي يارب تقبلي تحيتي وارق امنياتي بالتوفيق والسعاده


اهلا وسهلا بكِ يا اختي عزة نفس ..  :201: 

منورة الكرسي يا اختي .. وكلامك هذا وسام شرف ليا يا اختي  .  ::$: 
ربنا يبارك فيكِ. ويخليكِ يا رب.

فعلا انا محرجة منكِ يا اختي  .. واتمنى اني اكون زي ما وصفتي ..
الي اسعدني انك جيتي على هنا بعد تردد ^-^ بالرغم من انك صاحبة الموضوع .. الموضوع موضوعك ..  :Hug2: 

ما اعرف ايش المفروض اقول .. عشان اقدر اوفيكِ قدرك وحب الناس لكِ يا ختي .
فعلا فعلا .. الناس الي داخلهم  الجمال والحب والنقاء .. يشوفو الغير بعيون داخلهم .. 
شرف لي انك جيتي على هنا يا اختي .. اتمنى اننا نتقابل دائما .. في صفحات المنتدى وفي الحب في الله.
اتفضلتي عليا جدا جدا بكلامك ..  .. جزاكِ الله خير .. وأسعدك كما اسعدتني. :f2: 




> دخلت هنا اليوم عشان اقولك اني احبك في الله


 ::h::   ::h::   ::h:: 
احبك الذي احببتني فيه ولأجله.
انا ايضا احبك في الله يا اختي  :61: 




> ويارب ربنا يسعدك وويوفقك لما يحب ويرضي يارب


 ::sorry::   ::sorry::   ::sorry:: 

اللهم امين .. جميعا يا رب .. ادعو الله من كل قلبي ان يرزقكِ الفردوس الأعلى .. من أجل هذه الدعوات الطيبة .. اللهم استجب .. امني على دعائي يا اختي .

انا لا اعلم ماذا اقول لكِ.. احبك في الله يا اختي ..
أشكرك للمرةالمليون على مرورك .. وتعليقك الي اعتز بيه يا ختي . :Girl (25): 

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم .




> وجاااااااااء موعد الغتااااااااااته 
> ان ان ان اااااااان تشششششش
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شوفى يا ايمى شفقه بيكى هاسالك شويه اساله صغيرين على قدى  
> لانى عارف الاعضاء قاموا بالواجب والسيرفر كمان قام بالواجب ومش مخليكى تعرفى تردى هههههههههههههههه
> ونقووووووول


اهلا واهلا واهلا واهلا بعودتك يااااا ابيه الغالي مظلوووم .

كل ما اقول ابيه مظلووم افتكر المقلب  :: 
اما انا طلعت شطوووورة على الاخر ^-^ .. كويس انك صبرت عليا .. ولا بعتني للتحقيق   ::  
بيني وبينك استاهل ..في احد يزعل ابيه مظلووم .. :: 

مبسوطة بعودتك .. ومبسوطة بوجودك يا مظلوووم .. والله والله اني بأسعد جدا لما الاقيك موجود في المنتدى .. الله يبارك فيك .. ويسعدك دائما يارب. :f: 




> 1- هل انتى من النوع المغامر و الي اي درجه ممكن تصلى في المغامره ؟


الحمد لله في روح مغامرة .. بس بالمعقول . :Girl (25): 

يعني المغامرة ما تتعدي على الحاجات الغالية عليا (( اهلي .. موش كلهم  ::  .. اصدقائي .. سمعتي .. ........... والقائمة مفتوحة طبعا .

بس ممكن اغامر بالأمور الأخرى ""موش اقامر اغامر"" .. وأحيانا أصل الى أعلى درجات المخاطرة ..
بس ارجع بعد كده لو لو لو في مجال للرجوع .. ولو مافي مكان للرجوع .. بأعمل اني بأستمتع بالمغامرة .. 
انا عارفة نفسي من جوة .. بأرجف من الخوف ..  ::'(: 

وانا حيهمني يعني .. هيا موتة ولا كثر هههههههههههههههههههههههه :y: 




> 2- لو حظك وداكى  جزيره في المحيط فيها اكل و شرب و تقدرى تعيشى فيها . ايه اكتر 3 حاجات تحبى تاخديهم معاكى  .. و لو ممكن تاخدى معاكى 3 اعضاء من المنتدي تختارى مين ؟


يا الله على الناس الكريمة دي .. يا اخي .. مدام فيهم خير يقدمو اكلي وشربي ويتكفلو بمعيشتي .
ليش ما يرجعوني عند اهلي  ::mm::  يكملو جميلهم معايا  :Girl (18): 

لا طبعا بأمزح معاك .. اكيد في فترات تمر على الإنسان . تجبره على انه يسيب اهله وعائلته .. ويروح 
لمثل هذه الأماكن .. والله المستعان .

ترجع للموضوع..

حأخد قرآني الأخضر .. وشنطة ملابسي .. ولبس صلاتي ولحافي .. هما اكيد ما يلاحظوو لو لفيتهم في بعض ..  :good: 

و لو ممكن تاخدى معاكى 3 اعضاء من المنتدي تختارى مين ؟

انا حسبتهم طلعوا 16 عضو ..

بس حأكون عقلانية ..
وأخد الأزهري المصري .. عشان هو ماشاء الله يعرف يتعامل في موضوع التجذيف  لو فكرنا نهرب يعني .. 
كإنه يعني حيسمع كلامي.. بس مشي .. ومرة وحدة يكون إمامنا في الصلاة .

الدكتورة نسيبة .. صحبتي .. ودكتورة .. وتخفف عني لو الأزهري رفع لي الضغط  ::$:   ::$:  

واخذ مظلوووم .. لأنه هو صاحب الفكرة دي .. ::-s:  .. واحط حري فيه لما الأزهري يرفع ضغطي..

طبعا يا جماعة لا تاخدوها بجدية .. الله يبارك فيكم .




> 3- اكثر شخصيه فى المنتدى اثرت فيكى ومين هى ؟


كلهم يا مظلووم ..
 الحمد لله اني بآخذ من كل عضو صفته الحلوة .. وبحاول اني اضعها في قالب من قوالبي..
عشان تليق عليا .. و اقدر اتأقلم بيها . :2: 




> 4- اكثر قاعه فى المنتدى بتحبى تدخليها وبتتواجدى فيها معظم الوقت ؟


العامة .. الأسرة والمرأة .. السيارات .

هذه القاعات أحبها بنفس الدرجة .. اتمنى ان يزيد تفاعلي فيها .. اتمنى .




> 5- موقف جامد تعرضت له ايمان واتصرفتى فيه ازاى واستفدتى منه ايه ؟


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب ..
انا حقول ..والله يستر .
كنت راجعة من مكان  للبيت سيرا على الأقدام .. ولقيت ولد من اولاد الحي تبعنا يلعب بدراجة هوائية في منطقة خالية تقريبا من السائرين .. والركاب ..
 بس هي طريق عموما ..!!

قلت له .. يا فيصل ممكن اركب الدراجة .. لو سمحت .. مسكين هو صغير 5 ابتدائي .. وركبتها زي الهبلة :Girl (12):  .. 

ويا حزرك ميييييين الي جا وفضحني بالمكرفوناااااااااات ؟؟

هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ..
انزلي يا اختاه .. هداكِ الله . 
والناس خرجت تشوف مين البنت .. وتنزل من فين .. الشبابيك اتفتحت .
والأنوار قفلت .. عشان ياخدو راحتهم في المشاهدة .. :Girl (9): 

طبعا انا .. وقفت استني حتى اشوف مصيري ..
لإني انا سمعت ان المخالفة  دي فيها سجن .. وكفالة كمان  ::  .. ولازم ولي الأمر هو الي يكفلني ..!!

المهم .. أول ما خرج  الشيخ من السيارة .. فيصل .. اطلع ساقه للريح وخلاني لوحدي ..
على طووول .. جلست اضحك .. ومستنية اركب جيمس الهيئة .. استعديت نفسيا .. :Girl (12): 

بس هي الهيئة عموما .. الشيوخ الي فيها  (( خصوصا لو كانو شباب )).. متفهمين جدا جدا جدا  والحمد لله .. 

قال لي .. روحي لبيتكم يا اختي .. ولا تكرري هذا العمل مرة اخرى .. وعرض عليا يوصلني للبيت بسيارة الهيئة .. 
وانا رررررررررففففففففففففففضضضضضتتتتتت طبعا ..  وشكرته على تفهمه ..

واخدت الدراجة .. وصلتها لصاحبها .. ورحت البيت .. وكانت اخر مرة اركب فيها دراجة هوائية .

واستفدتى منه ايه ؟
استفدت حاجات كثيرة يا مظلووم .. بس ما نتفع اقولها هنا  :Girl (20): 




> 6- اصعب سؤال اتسالتيه هنا وما رديتيش عليه ( ارجو الرد عليه ههههههههههه ) ؟



هو في أسئلة صعبة كثيرة .. زي السؤال الثالث للأستاذ ايمن الخطاب .. بس رديت عليه .. 
لم يكن السؤال صعب من الصعوبة .. بل صعوبته كانت في محاولة انتقاء الكلمات .. وترتيبها .
طبعا هذا لجهلي وعدم معرفتي في هذه الأمور . :Huh: 




> 7- سؤال كان نفسك تتساليه وماحدش ساله ؟


هههههههههههه  ::$: 

طيب ليش الإحراج داااا ..

كان نفسي يسألوني .. ايش أكلتي المفضلة ^-^




> 8- اكتر ماده كنتى بتحبيها فى دراستك واكتر ماده كرهتيها ؟


 التاريخ والجغرافيا و احب المواد التسويقية .. كلها ..^-^
واكره مواد المحااااسبة  :n:  يعني من أغلس المواد الي مرت في حياتي .. هي والتعبير .




> 9- فى رايك بما انك بتحبى مجال الدعايه والتسويق ايه المهارات التى يجب توافرها فى المسوق الناجح ؟


الموسوق الناجح .. تقصد هنا رجل البيع ؟؟ 

لا زي يكون دارس المنتج جيدا .. ومستعد لأنواع الأسئة من المشتري ..(( المستهلك ))
يكون عارف انواع المستهلكين .. لأن المستهلكين انوع .. وطريقة التعامل معاهم تختلف ...وايضا عشان 
يعرف متى ولمين يوجهه المعلومات عن المنتج .
ايضا لابد ان يكون عنده دراسة تسويقية واقتصادية عن المنطقة الي بيعرض فيها المنتجات .

وطبعا  .. المنظمات التسويقية .. غالبا هيا الي تعمل الدراسات هذه .. وتدخل فيها الاعلانات وتحديد مين هم المستهلكين اعمارهم اهتماماتهم .. 
والمنافسة في الأسوق .. تلخصها وتديها لرجل البيع.. ..

واهم حاجة بالنسبة ليا ..

الصبر .. الثقة ..  والوفاء بالوعوووود  :y: 





> 10- لو فى يوم اسم ايمان طلع فى الصحف والجرائد تحبى يكون الخبر ايه ؟


ههههههههههههههههه
أقول بس ما تضحك عليا. :: 

الفتاة الي توصلت الى  ادوية مضادة لمرض السرطان .. طبعا لا اعرف في مجال الطب ولا حتى الهندسة
بس خليها كده احس  ::mazika2:: 






> يالا كفايه عليكى الشويه دول لغايه ما اجى تااااااااانى 
> ويجعلوا عاااااااااامر بيكى يا ايمى
> انووووووووبيس


الله يسعدك .. والله والله اني استمتعت .. بالإجابة على الأسئلة ..
شكرا على الوقت الممتع دا ..
وشكرا لى عودتك يا ابيه مظلووم .. والله اني سعيدة بها جدا جدا جدا ..

تقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير يا اخي الكريم .. :Rose2: 

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..




> شدي حيلك يلا يا اميرالد 
> 
> ربنا يعينك الواحد كل ما بيلاقي كم الأسئلة ديه اقول حرام اسأل تاني 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


اهلا بعودتك يا اختي بوكي . :201: 
نورتي من جديد .. شكرا لكِ انت وام احمد على الفرصة الجميلة هذه.. والله اني سعدت بها كثيرا .
جزاكم الله كل خير . :Love: 

بارك الله فيك . :Girl (25): 

*وأود ان اتعذرر منكم ومن كل الأعضاء .. ان كنت غلطت على احد .. ولا زعلت احد .
واود الإعتذارر من اللغة العربية .. اعتذار ضروري وواحب منه* 

شكرا لكل من سأل وعلق ولكل من مر ملوحاً .. :M (28): 
اقدر لكم وقتكم .. وأقدر أسألتكم التي تعني لي الكثير ..
وأقدر لكم كل شئ ..

اسعدتنوني جدا جدا جدا .. بارك الله فيكم جميعا .. :f2:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

لكن مضمون دعائي عادة 




> (( اللهم اني أسألك العفو والعافية في الدنيا والاخره .. اللهم ارزق ابي وامي وجميع اباء وامهات المسلمين .. جنة الفردوس يا رب العالمين .. واسعدهم .. ووفقهم وبارك فيهم .. اللهم اني أسئلك الفردوس الأعلى .. لي ولأخواني واخواتي المسلمين والمسلمات .. وارحم موتانا وموتي المسلمين ..
> اللهم اني أسألك الستر .. اللهم اني أسألك الستر .. اللهم اني أسألك الستر..))


ما اجمل الدعاء وهو يصدر من القلب مباشرة . بارك الله فيك ولك ولأهلك وجعلك من المقبولين الطاهرين . دمت بخير امريلد

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم .




> ما اجمل الدعاء وهو يصدر من القلب مباشرة .


اهلا بعودتك يا والدي العزيز .. :f2: 
أسعدتني والله .. ربنا يسعدك دائما .. ويبارك في حضرتك.




> بارك الله فيك ولك ولأهلك وجعلك من المقبولين الطاهرين . دمت بخير امريلد


جميعا يا رب.

جزاك الله كل خير على دعواتك .. 
والله لا أعلم ماذا اقول لك ..  :M (17):  .. والله دعواتك أثرت فيا جدا جدا .
ربنا يسعدك في الدنيا ويبارك فيك .. ويرزقك بالفردوس الأعلى .. وكل عائلتك يا رب.
اللهم امين .

والله اني سعدت جدا جدا بعودتك و دعوتك .. ارجو من الله انه يستجيب دعائي .
اشعر ان كل الشكر لو قلتها .. لن توفيك حقك .. جزاك الله كل خير . :f: 

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## حسام عمر

*انا كنت كتبت حجات يما سبق*

*وفيما يبدو انه السيرفير ابا ذالك*


*المهم اتمنى لكي دائم التوفيق*


*وسؤالي من كان صاحب قكرة الكاميرا الخفيه وهل قابلتي موقف اسوء من موقفي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Maruko

ايمان ...
انا  كونت كتبت ليا عودة
وانا جيت تانى 
عشان احييكي
واحى شجاعتك 
بجد احترامى ليكي زاد
وحبي ليكي زاد 
بجد بحبك اختى العزيزة 
وبحب صراحتك ..
وهقولك اخيرا وليس اخرا 
بارك الله فيك .....ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم .




> *انا كنت كتبت حجات يما سبق*
> 
> *وفيما يبدو انه السيرفير ابا ذالك*
> 
> 
> *المهم اتمنى لكي دائم التوفيق*
> 
> 
> *وسؤالي من كان صاحب قكرة الكاميرا الخفيه وهل قابلتي موقف اسوء من موقفي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


يــــــــــــــــــاه مـــــــيـن استاذ حسام عمر  شخصيا هنا لا لا لا لا لا لا يا ترى انا في حلم ولا علم .. هاتولي نظارة يا جماعة  .. :M (20): 

اهلا وسهلا بك يا اخي العزيز جدا جدا جدا حسام 

منور الكرسي يا استاذ حسام .. وأسعدتني جدا جداااااااااااااااااااا.. :Wai: 
يعلم الله حضرتك من الناس العزيزة  على قلبي .. وبعتز بوجودي معك في نفس المنتدى . :M (32): 
ربنا يسعدك على الأمنية الطيبة .. شكرا لك جزيل الشكر .




> وسؤالي من كان صاحب قكرة الكاميرا الخفيه وهل قابلتي موقف اسوء من موقفي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا كنت خايفة من السؤال دا ..  :Frown:  .. 

وسؤالي من كان صاحب قكرة الكاميرا الخفيه

انا الشرير صاحبة الفكرة .. :: 

وهل قابلتي موقف اسوء من موقفي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هههههههههههههه  :Girl (12): 
كـردة فعل .. اكيــــــــــد في مواقف كثيرة اصعب من موقفي معاك.. عارف ليش .. ؟؟؟
لأني اصبحت بإحبااااااااط شديد من طناش حضرتك ...  ::-s:  يا انا اطنشت منك طناشة .. في حياتي كلهــــــــــــاااااااااااااا ما جرب زيها . :: 
لكن في اعضاء زعلو وهددو .. وانا خفت منهم الحقيقة .. بس الشر خلاني اكمل المقلب معاهم . :: 

اهم حاجة .. انك ما زعلت مني .. ودا اهم شئ بالنسبة لي .. ربنا يزيدك صبر على أمثالي .. ويكتب الأجر اضعاف مضاعفة .. :: 

والله حقيقي سعدت للغاااااااااااااية لما شفت اسمك منور الكرسي .. ربنا يبارك فيك .. دائما يا رب.
ويسعدك دنيا واخر . :Rose2: 

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم .




> ايمان ...
> انا  كونت كتبت ليا عودة
> وانا جيت تانى 
> عشان احييكي
> واحى شجاعتك 
> بجد احترامى ليكي زاد
> وحبي ليكي زاد 
> بجد بحبك اختى العزيزة 
> وبحب صراحتك ..
> ...


اهلييييييييييين بعودتك يا شيري ..  :201: 

نوووورتييييييييي من جديد يا اختي .. 
انا ليا معاكِ حساااااب شديد عنيف رهييييب على 

الماسن  .. بسسسس اشوووووفك  :Chased: 

عارفة يا شيري حأقول لك حاجة مدام ان في فرصة متاحة  ... 
كل يوم أكتشف حاجات فيكِ جديدة و حلوة .. وأسأل نفسي معقولة ما انتبهت للصفة دي قبل كدا؟؟ 
انا مقصرة في حقك يا شيري .. لكن اتمنى ان الزمن يطول عشان اتعرف عليكِ اكثر واكثر. :61: 

نورتي ودائما منورة يا شيري.. وحقيقي عودت اسعدتني جدا .. جزاك الله كل خير على الي قلتيه في حقي ..
والكلمات تخونني الان .. بس انتِ عارفة معزتك في قلبي يا اختي .. :Rose2: 
اتمنى لكِ التوفيق والسعادة دائما يا شيري .. :xmas 1: 

بارك الله فيكِ. ::

----------

